# Seguimento Especial BARBARA (19-21 Out 2020)



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 14:09)

> *Depressão BARBARA - continente - COMUNICADO N.º 2 *
> Prevê-se que às 12 UTC (13 horas no continente) de dia 20 de outubro, a depressão BARBARA esteja localizada em 38°N 10.6°W, a cerca de 150 km a sudoeste de Lisboa, e que atravesse as regiões Norte e Centro durante a tarde, atingindo a Galiza no final do dia. A depressão BARBARA, que se insere numa região depressionária complexa que se estende desde a região da Irlanda até à Península Ibérica, terá associado um sistema frontal de forte atividade que afetará todo o território do continente.
> 
> Neste momento, prevê-se que a depressão BARBARA tenha uma maior influência na precipitação, com valores acumulados de 60 a 90 mm entre as 12 e 18 h de dia 20 nos distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal, Santarém, Castelo Branco e Portalegre, com especial impacto em regiões urbanas. Ainda no dia 20, no resto do território, os valores máximos de precipitação serão de 40 a 60 mm em 6 horas. Hoje, dia 19, devido à passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, associada à referida região depressionária complexa, e em deslocamento em direção à Irlanda haverá precipitação forte no continente com valores entre 40 a 60 mm em períodos de 6 horas durante a tarde.
> ...



*Avisos*
*




*


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Out 2020 às 14:13)

Chove a potes e o vento não para de soprar mas fui à varanda e ... está calor


----------



## meko60 (19 Out 2020 às 14:14)

Vou com 6,6mm acumulados.


----------



## Toby (19 Out 2020 às 14:17)

Como o BARBARA irá afectar outros países da Europa, estou a afixar este mapa de países potencialmente afectados.


----------



## srr (19 Out 2020 às 14:22)

14h22 Abrantes - primeiros chuviscos com subida de temperatura.


----------



## Toby (19 Out 2020 às 14:24)




----------



## redragon (19 Out 2020 às 14:24)

Elvas, vento a soprar com mais intensidade e o sol já não se vê. Muito nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## carlosgodinhof (19 Out 2020 às 14:25)

Atravessei ponto 25 de abril, chuva forte, vento não muito. Já se nota estradas mal limpas! infelizmente.


----------



## dahon (19 Out 2020 às 14:26)

Por Viseu também já chuvisca e o vento vai aumentando de intensidade gradualmente. Esta zona costuma ter muita precipitação quando potenciada pelo efeito orográfico. Estou curioso com os acumulados das próximas horas.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Out 2020 às 14:28)

Chove com bastante intensidade, intercalando com periodos mais moderados desde as 12h30 +/-
Rajadas algo intensas de S a acompanhar!

Valente molha mesmo com chapéu só para ir almoçar...  Mas é muito bom ver esta bendita chuva a cair que faz imensa falta!!


----------



## Tufao André (19 Out 2020 às 14:28)

Chove com bastante intensidade, intercalando com periodos mais moderados desde as 12h30 +/-
Rajadas algo intensas de S a acompanhar!

Valente molha mesmo com chapéu só para ir almoçar...  Mas é muito bom ver esta bendita chuva a cair que faz imensa falta!!


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 14:30)

fhff disse:


> Desde o último post já acumulei mais....também estou com 20mm, a Norte do Penedo. 12,3 mm/hora.
> As estradas já estão alagadas e as ribeiras já correm. Já há muitos detritos nas estradas e lençóis de água.
> Se amanhã a previsão bater certo, não vai ser bonito...



A Serra de Sintra lidera e penso que irá continuar a liderar os acumulados, desde o início:






Póvoa: *18,0ºC e 7,6 mm, 83%*.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 14:30)

fhff disse:


> Desde o último post já acumulei mais....também estou com 20mm, a Norte do Penedo. 12,3 mm/hora.
> As estradas já estão alagadas e as ribeiras já correm. Já há muitos detritos nas estradas e lençóis de água.
> Se amanhã a previsão bater certo, não vai ser bonito...



A Serra de Sintra lidera e penso que irá continuar a liderar os acumulados, desde o início:






Póvoa: *18,0ºC e 7,6 mm, 83%*.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2020 às 14:30)

15 mm Alcabideche 
24 mm Almoinhas Velhas,Malveira da Serra


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2020 às 14:30)

15 mm Alcabideche 
24 mm Almoinhas Velhas,Malveira da Serra


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2020 às 14:32)

De volta aos Especiais! 

Pelo Cacém a chuva começou a caír com maior intensidade desde há cerca de 2 horas. O vento tem aumentado de intensidade, mas ainda nada de agressivo.


----------



## fhff (19 Out 2020 às 14:34)

Chove sem interrupção há 151 minutos, desde as 11H49.


----------



## fhff (19 Out 2020 às 14:34)

Chove sem interrupção há 151 minutos, desde as 11H49.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 14:35)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2020 às 14:38)

Boas...céu mais lisinho ...e já pinga .


----------



## meko60 (19 Out 2020 às 14:38)

9 mm acumulados. Esperava mais.....mas como o aviso laranja é a partir das 15:00h, aguardemos.


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Out 2020 às 14:41)

Chove praticamente sem interrupção, embora com flutuações na intensidade, na zona alta de Sesimbra desde as 12h30. Como estou numa posição que costuma ser beneficiada pela orografia, espero bons acumulados. Pena a estação a 200 m da minha localização não estar a reportar. Por agora, a estação mais perto, a uns 3 km de mim, acumula cerca de 8 mm. Pelo radar, não parará de chover tão cedo...


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2020 às 14:43)

Começam a cair as primeiras pingas por aqui, penso que chegou ligeiramente mais cedo que previsto.


----------



## fhff (19 Out 2020 às 14:43)

Penso não estar enganado, mas nenhum dos modelos previa tanta precipitação para hoje, para Sintra, nem com um pico tão cedo (13H00-14H00). Em quantidade talvez o Arome fosse o que mais se aproximou....
Agora, praticamente parou a chuva....segue para o interior.


----------



## remember (19 Out 2020 às 14:44)

Boas,

Dia de anos molhado... 12.4 mm acumulados por aqui, 18.0°C e 84% de HR. O vento faz-se sentir de SO/OSO. 

Por pouco era o Alex em vez da Bárbara hehe 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 14:46)

vai continuando a chover certinha com 3.2mm


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 14:48)

Portalegre - confirmo as primeiras pingas tal como o colega @Davidmpb relatou, mas coisa pouca. O vento vai aumentando de intensidade, moderado com rajadas. Raios parta a altura para não ter estação porque pifou.


----------



## remember (19 Out 2020 às 14:48)

fhff disse:


> Penso não estar enganado, mas nenhum dos modelos previa tanta precipitação para hoje, para Sintra, nem com um pico tão cedo (13H00-14H00). Em quantidade talvez o Arome fosse o que mais se aproximou....
> Agora, praticamente parou a chuva....segue para o interior.


Calma, como se costuma dizer "a procissão ainda vai no adro" espera-nos uma tarde animada!






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tyna (19 Out 2020 às 14:49)

agora chove mais fraco, e o vento acalmou, mas á bocado esteve 15 minutos a chover bem forte, e com bastante vento


----------



## Marco pires (19 Out 2020 às 14:56)

Chuva moderada a forte aqui pela capital do império 
Vento moderado na zona junto Tejo.
Neste momento chuva fraca com momentos de maior intensidade.
Sem parar desde cerca de 12:45


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 14:57)




----------



## VimDePantufas (19 Out 2020 às 15:01)

Tudo normal para já, uma chuvinha que é normal para esta altura do ano


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2020 às 15:05)

Por Gondomar muito vento 
Chuva para já parou 
0,8 mm acumulados

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Out 2020 às 15:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Raios parta a altura para não ter estação porque pifou.



É a primeira baixa da Bárbara???


----------



## remember (19 Out 2020 às 15:08)

Dados actuais da minha estação sempre a somar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## almeida96 (19 Out 2020 às 15:09)

Os acumulados aqui à volta já começam a ficar interessantes:
15,5 mm em Abrunheira;
18,3 mm em Albarraque ;
16,5 mm em Belas CC;
17,5 mm em Montelavar;
36,6 mm em Mucifal-Colares (?)

Segue chuva moderada e continua com rajadas fortes de vento de SW


----------



## ampa62 (19 Out 2020 às 15:10)

Por Covas chove intensamente desde a uma da tarde. 13.7 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## almeida96 (19 Out 2020 às 15:10)

Os acumulados aqui à volta já começam a ficar interessantes:
15,5 mm em Abrunheira;
18,3 mm em Albarraque ;
16,5 mm em Belas CC;
17,5 mm em Montelavar;
36,6 mm em Mucifal-Colares (?)

Segue chuva moderada e continua com rajadas fortes de vento de SW


----------



## almeida96 (19 Out 2020 às 15:10)

Promete a tarde e noite de hoje!


----------



## Stinger (19 Out 2020 às 15:16)

Pelo porto ocorreu umas rajadas fortíssimas que arrancou pelo menos uma preciana e muito escuro para o lado do mar

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 15:21)

mais intensa  5.6mm


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 15:21)

mais intensa  5.6mm


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 15:21)

Início da precipitação ocorreu entre as 10 e as 11 utc, no litoral de Lisboa/Oeste.
Seguiu-se o litoral do Minho.
Cabo Raso regista o primeiro acumulado horário superior a 10 mm, em estações IPMA:


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2020 às 15:23)

*22,8 mm *até agora, muito bom.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2020 às 15:23)

*22,8 mm *até agora, muito bom.


----------



## JCARL (19 Out 2020 às 15:23)

Por Vila Velha de Ródão começou perto das 14 horas a chovicar (pingas grossas) e tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade (não muita).
O vento é fraco mas morno a quente.


----------



## remember (19 Out 2020 às 15:27)

Escureceu bastante, a descarregar com força

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (19 Out 2020 às 15:28)

Recebi aviso da Proteção Civil para chuva e vento forte nas próximas 48h. O PROCIV ainda funciona .


----------



## meko60 (19 Out 2020 às 15:28)

Recebi aviso da Proteção Civil para chuva e vento forte nas próximas 48h. O PROCIV ainda funciona .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2020 às 15:30)




----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2020 às 15:30)

*14.2ºC*
Chuva fraca na última hora, *1.8mm* acumulados


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2020 às 15:32)

Recebi SMS da protecção civil devido a chuva e vento forte para as próximas 48h.


----------



## Dax (19 Out 2020 às 15:33)

Boa tarde a todos.

Creio que apesar de seguir o forum há vários anos, este será dos meus primeiros posts!

O vento cá pelo Porto apresenta algumas rajadas que impressionam e que vão provocando queda de ramos de árvores.

Merece cautela a quem anda na rua.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 15:35)

Boas vindas ao pluviómetro (e estação) do *Cabo Carvoeiro*/Peniche:






*Cabo Raso* lidera os acumulados nas estações IPMA, até às 13 utc, e inaugura os acumulados horários superiores a 10 mm.

De Peniche para norte, na RLC, acumulados ainda escassos àquela hora:






Falta-nos S.Pedro de Moel.

*Cabo da Roca* com a velocidade do vento a aumentar, supera os *70 Km/h* desde há três horas.
Nota curiosa em relação à direcção: deflectida pela Serra de Sintra para SE, enquanto a direcção dominante na RLC é de Sul:


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 15:35)

Boas vindas ao pluviómetro (e estação) do *Cabo Carvoeiro*/Peniche:






*Cabo Raso* lidera os acumulados nas estações IPMA, até às 13 utc, e inaugura os acumulados horários superiores a 10 mm.

De Peniche para norte, na RLC, acumulados ainda escassos àquela hora:






Falta-nos S.Pedro de Moel.

*Cabo da Roca* com a velocidade do vento a aumentar, supera os *70 Km/h* desde há três horas.
Nota curiosa em relação à direcção: deflectida pela Serra de Sintra para SE, enquanto a direcção dominante na RLC é de Sul:


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2020 às 15:36)

Vão caindo umas pingas esporádicas, ainda sem acumular, vendo o radar o grosso de precipitação deverá ficar a N daqui, como os modelos indicavam.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 15:36)

Davidmpb disse:


> Recebi SMS da protecção civil devido a chuva e vento forte para as próximas 48h.


Aqui ainda nada, deve estar a circular pelos distritos em aviso vermelho, presumo.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2020 às 15:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui ainda nada, deve estar a circular pelos distritos em aviso vermelho, presumo.


Pois, não sei se é para todos os distritos ou só para aqueles que estão com aviso vermelho.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2020 às 15:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui ainda nada, deve estar a circular pelos distritos em aviso vermelho, presumo.



Eu também recebi  há pouco o SMS da Protecção Cívil e estou no Porto:

*Chuva e vento forte nas próximas 48 horas, risco de inundações, fique atento.*

Pelo Porto fortes rajadas de vento e vai chovendo.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2020 às 15:39)

Em minha casa em Alenquer (Netatmo - Aldeia gavinha): 14.04 mm


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2020 às 15:39)

Em minha casa em Alenquer (Netatmo - Aldeia gavinha): 14.04 mm


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Out 2020 às 15:40)

fhff disse:


> Penso não estar enganado, mas nenhum dos modelos previa tanta precipitação para hoje, para Sintra, nem com um pico tão cedo (13H00-14H00). Em quantidade talvez o Arome fosse o que mais se aproximou....
> Agora, praticamente parou a chuva....segue para o interior.



Aqui na Ericeira está a agravar: chove à brava, o vento assobia e o mar continua a crescer.


----------



## Geopower (19 Out 2020 às 15:40)

Em Almada chuva contínua desde as 12.40h, alternando entre chuva fraca e moderada. Vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2020 às 15:41)

Chove agora forte pelo Porto, grande ventania..


----------



## Tyna (19 Out 2020 às 15:43)

Recebi o aviso da proteção civil , aviso para as próximas 48 horas


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Out 2020 às 15:47)

Aqui por CB vai pingando, mal chega para molhar o piso.

EDIT:
Já chove, mas fraquinho ainda.


----------



## meko60 (19 Out 2020 às 15:53)

Por agora abrandou a chuva e o vento. Acumulado de 14mm.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 15:55)

Póvoa de Santa Iria, zona alta:
*17,5 mm*
17,9ºC
89%
Vento mantém-se fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas.

Santa Iria da Azóia, Parque:
17,6ºC
86%
Vento moderado 30 Km/h, rajadas fortes mas ainda não excederam os 56 Km/h.

A Baixa de Lisboa já segue com pelo menos 15 mm até há uma hora atrás (*15,2 mm em Lisboa/Geofísico):*


----------



## fhff (19 Out 2020 às 15:57)

Já cheguei aos 30 mm e continua, se bem que não com a mesma intensidade de há 2 horas atrás:


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 15:58)

Continua a pingar por aqui, até agora nada de mais. Deverá ser algo de mais relevante apenas lá para a noite, e, obviamente, amanhã.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 15:58)

continua a cair bem  10.4mm


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Out 2020 às 16:02)

Chuva moderada contínua há já bastante tempo, vai acumulando certinho em Sesimbra: 14.22 mm. Dia muito democrático pela grande Lisboa e margem sul, todas as estações devem ultrapassar a barreira dos 20 mm.


----------



## Thomar (19 Out 2020 às 16:02)

Boas. Recebi agora o SMS do PROCIV.
Por aqui vai chovendo desde as 12h50m, alternado períodos de chuva fraca, com moderados.
Fez muito vento por volta do meio-dia.
Nas estações meteorológicas amadoras presentes na rede wunderground aqui por perto, a estação do membro @vortex acumula neste momento *13,97mm* e rajada máxima de *52,6km/h.*


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2020 às 16:04)

a cair muito bem 16.57mm


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 16:09)

Na vertente da Região Oeste que drena para o Tejo, através da *bacia do Trancão*, registo a estação perto de Bucelas já com mais de *30 mm*.
Amanhã ou até ainda hoje, esta bacia poderá ter picos de cheia perigosos.


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2020 às 16:10)

Boas!

Várias horas de chuva aqui por Azambuja! 

E hoje é só um aperitivo do que está previsto para amanha...


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Out 2020 às 16:16)

Chuva fraca por Arronches, com vento moderado a forte e algumas rajadas que antecipam o que ai vem. É notória a mudança do panorama, pois às 13h estavam 22/23 ºC e agora não deve passar dos 18 ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2020 às 16:19)

Por aqui também chegou a SMS, mas o grosso da precipitação passou mais a Norte , contudo a minha estação está com falhas de comunicação logo agora  Agora tudo mais calmo por Sesimbra, mas amanhã por esta hora deverá estar tudo bem mais agitado! 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Out 2020 às 16:19)

Se isto hoje já está assim, nem quero imaginar amanhã... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dax (19 Out 2020 às 16:22)

Segundo parece, a sms chegou a todos os distritos em aviso laranja.

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ventivo-para-oito-distritos-em-alerta-laranja

Pela zona da Boavista, no Porto, permanece o vento com algumas rajadas que dão, para um leigo como eu, a sensação de serem mais longas que o habitual.


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Out 2020 às 16:24)

Recebi o tal sms, mas para já não se justificam os avisos já que mal choveu  O vento em maior destaque, embora não muito forte.


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2020 às 16:27)

Eu não recebi mensagem.

Por aqui ainda está relativamente calmo, mas já vou com 2 horas de chuva fraca , *4.2mm* acumulados.
Temperatura nos *14ºC*
Rajada máxima de 48.2 km/h


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 16:27)

Póvoa de Santa Iria: *23,1 mm*

Vento mantém-se Sul com ligeira rotação para *SSE*. Intensidade média subiu um pouco acima dos 30 Km/h, rajadas máximas ainda não atingem os 60 Km/h (56,3 Km/h) na estação a 140 m de altitude.

Interregno agora na chuva aqui, apenas um chuvisco. O radar tem algumas clareiras com precipitação fraca:


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2020 às 16:28)

Chuva fraca por aqui, só agora é que começa a molhar o chão, curiosamente o vento agora está parado.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2020 às 16:33)

vou a caminho de sao Martinho do Porto, carga brutal aqui no Bombarral


----------



## Aine (19 Out 2020 às 16:33)

Também recebi aviso da proteção civil.

Depois de alguma acalmia, voltou a chova em força e com o vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 16:35)

Póvoa de Santa Iria: *23,1 mm*

Vento mantém-se Sul com ligeira rotação para *SSE*. Intensidade média subiu um pouco acima dos 30 Km/h, rajadas máximas ainda não atingem os 60 Km/h (56,3 Km/h) na estação a 140 m de altitude.

Interregno agora na chuva aqui, apenas um chuvisco. O radar tem algumas clareiras com precipitação fraca:





Pequenas inundações em terraços devido aos escoadores estarem entupidos de folhas e detritos:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2020 às 16:37)

33 mm Penedo,Colares (Sintra)
24 mm Alcabideche (Cascais)


----------



## PapoilaVerde (19 Out 2020 às 16:37)

Registo da minha estação Netatmo, Feijó pelas 16:30.


----------



## fhff (19 Out 2020 às 16:40)

Ainda há pouco vos disse que tinha chegado aos 30 mm.......Já estou quase nos 40 mm.....37,6mm sem parar desde as 11H40....
Sintra, Morelinho/Nafarros


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2020 às 16:41)

Peso de água na A8 condições difíceis  pra condução


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 16:42)

*13.2mm* chuva mais fraca agora, a entrar naquele intervalozinho de radar fraco entre as duas partes mais fortes


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2020 às 16:43)

Novo pico de chuva  Eco amarelo sobre a AML.

Água que escorre nas bermas da estradas muito suja... lavagem autêntica das ruas, vamos a ver se não entope.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2020 às 16:47)

fhff disse:


> Ainda há pouco vos disse que tinha chegado aos 30 mm.......Já estou quase nos 40 mm.....37,6mm sem parar desde as 11H40....
> Sintra, Morelinho/Nafarros



Aqui deste lado já temos pequenas inundações ainda que pontuais felizmente.


----------



## dahon (19 Out 2020 às 16:49)

O ar mais "carregado" com humidade está agora a chegar ás zonas a norte do Mondego.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 16:50)

StormRic disse:


> Pequenas inundações em terraços devido aos escoadores estarem entupidos de folhas e detritos:


Vai ser este mesmo o grande problema quando chegar a Bárbara a sério, há algum tempo que não chove e não foi nada limpo, agora...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 16:56)

Está bonita a Run 12 do GFS para aqui, e melhor ainda para alguns locais do litoral...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2020 às 16:56)

Grande chuvada nos últimos momentos por aqui, após várias horas a chover ininterruptamente.


----------



## VimDePantufas (19 Out 2020 às 16:57)

Agora sim, a chuva ouve-se cair dentro de casa e como cai bem !


----------



## Rafa111 (19 Out 2020 às 16:57)

Aqui começou a chover desde da 13h, se bem que agora cai com mais intensidade, e o vento até agora é zero.
15.5ºC


----------



## telegram (19 Out 2020 às 16:59)

Muita chuva agora em Coimbra. 

Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 17:02)

Aqui acalmou a chuva e o vento, chuva mais intensa só mais para a noite. A "calma" antes da tempestade


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2020 às 17:03)

Recebi a SMS da Prociv 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 17:04)

*40,4* mm em Bucelas.

*23,9 mm *em Montachique.

A estação aqui da Escola foi-se abaixo.

*27,4 mm* na estação mais fiável  aqui perto em Santa Iria.


----------



## Edward (19 Out 2020 às 17:04)

Boa tarde,

Recebi também o SMS da Protecção Civil nos últimos minutos.

Por aqui chuva persistente desde o meio da manhã, alternando a intensidade.


----------



## Toby (19 Out 2020 às 17:05)




----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Out 2020 às 17:06)

Boa tarde,
Outono agressivo este 
Vento com fartura.
Registei uma rajadas de 45.4 kph, possivelmente até mais, daqui a pouco já vou aceder ao histórico da EMA.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2020 às 17:07)

Depois de cerca de 4 horas de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, começa a agora a deixar de pingar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2020 às 17:10)

Estes 30 minutos foram valentes, disparou o acumulado para *34 mm! *


----------



## casr26 (19 Out 2020 às 17:13)

Em Torres Vedras segundo sei já houve chamadas para bombeiros, não sei como está a situação em geral mas vou tentar saber no campo, sei que já houve um caso de telhas partidas em estruturas...

Na zona de Cadaval/Bombarral lá vai chovendo abundante e continuamente a espaços com algumas pancadas típicas da época mas nada de grandes ventanias de momento (comparado com vários eventos que já tivemos)

Enviado do meu VFD 700 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2020 às 17:13)

Há cerca de 10 minutos que chove com bastante intensidade em Camarate.
Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2020 às 17:14)

22.2 mm por Alenquer! (rede Netatmo)


----------



## hurricane (19 Out 2020 às 17:17)

A estacao de Alcobaca deve estar estragada. Nao mostra acumulado ha 2 horas. Ja agora alguem tem lista de estacoes da regiao oeste que posso seguir? Toby?


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 17:18)

*41,9* mm em Bucelas, a subir rapidamente.
*23,9 mm *em Montachique (altitude 206 m).

A estação aqui da Escola foi-se abaixo.

*27,4 mm* na estação mais fiável  aqui perto em Santa Iria.

Cabo da Roca já tem aberta perto do limite posterior da frente:





Valores horários superiores a 10 mm registados no Norte.
Lisboa acumula 24 mm em Geofísico:





Nota-se que não tem havido intensidades exageradas. Se há inundações dever-se-ão a negligência na limpeza dos sistemas de escoagem de águas pluviais.


----------



## srr (19 Out 2020 às 17:18)

Abrantes :

5 mm. ate as 17h00


----------



## remember (19 Out 2020 às 17:18)

Volta a carregar na precipitação, depois de uma acalmia, o acumulado disparou, ja acima dos 30 mm

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (19 Out 2020 às 17:34)

De volta e com um acumulado de 18mm. A pressão atmosférica tem vindo a descer gradualmente, 1007,8mb agora.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 17:36)

volta a chover moderado


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 17:36)

remember disse:


> Volta a carregar na precipitação, depois de uma acalmia, o acumulado disparou, ja acima dos 30 mm
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


e vão 33,2 mm!

*47,5 mm na Bemposta, Bucelas*.
26,9 mm em Montachique.
32,0 mm em Vila Franca de Xira.


----------



## remember (19 Out 2020 às 17:37)

Bem que carga autêntica agora






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Out 2020 às 17:39)

StormRic disse:


> e vão 33,2 mm!
> 
> *47,5 mm na Bemposta, Bucelas*.
> 26,9 mm em Montachique.
> 32,0 mm em Vila Franca de Xira.


Mesmo, escureceu bastante... Capaz de acalmar nas proximas horas. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 17:40)

Volta a intensificar o vento com algumas rajadas fortes, e choveu fraco/moderado mas foi muito breve, neste momento só pinga.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Out 2020 às 17:43)

*Os registos desde as 10:00h UTC
*


----------



## srr (19 Out 2020 às 17:43)

Abrantes - Deixou de chover 

Soma 6mm.


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Out 2020 às 17:45)

10-15mm por aqui a julgar pelas estações da zona.


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Out 2020 às 17:45)

A saída das 12z dos modelos de escala mais fina parece ter convergido para uma solução final que parece neste momento a mais provável: amanhã ao início da tarde, ocorrerá um cavamento de um núcleo depressionário secundário, que passará junto ao litoral sintrense. A posição desse núcleo será vital para definir as zonas mais afectadas pelo vento e precipitação, sendo que as condições serão bem calmas a W do núcleo, e mais severas a E do mesmo. Se esta solução se confirmar então a AML (Área Metropolitana de Lisboa) e margem sul serão as mais afectadas inicialmente, passando depois aos distritos de Santarém e Castelo Branco/ Guarda com a progressão para NE. Todavia, todos os distritos a sul serão igualmente afectados, inclusive o Algarve.
















Todos estes modelos finalmente convergiram e apontam agora para rajadas de 100/110 km/h na região da Grande Lisboa. Por ser um núcleo secundário de pequenas dimensões e derivado à situação bem complexa, também não excluiria a hipótese de o cavamento ser maior e causar mais problemas. Não é para alarmar ninguém, mas sim para tomar as devidas precauções.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 17:46)

chuva mais forte agora  16mm


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2020 às 17:48)

*14.1ºC*
Chuva forte nos últimos minutos, *8.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## remember (19 Out 2020 às 17:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Volta a intensificar o vento com algumas rajadas fortes, e choveu fraco/moderado mas foi muito breve, neste momento só pinga.


Parece que nas proximas horas estará mais agreste para o interior, vamos aguardar, mas pelo movimento é o que dá a entender. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (19 Out 2020 às 17:49)

Continua...


----------



## telegram (19 Out 2020 às 17:49)

Chove continuamente em Coimbra, entre moderado a fraco, há quase uma hora. 

Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2020 às 17:58)

*Azeitão , 23.6mm*  Contínua a precipitação estratiforme , com vento moderado , e algumas rajadas, mas tudo tranquilo  * 18.1ºc*


 https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOSIMO2 @vortex


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2020 às 17:59)

Chuva moderada/ por vezes forte por Gondomar 
Acumulados de 18,4 mm
15,6°C 
96% hr 
Pressão a 1007 hPa 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 17:59)




----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 18:00)

Imagem do satélite Aqua, entre as 13:21 e as 15:04 utc


----------



## Toby (19 Out 2020 às 18:00)

hurricane disse:


> A estacao de Alcobaca deve estar estragada. Nao mostra acumulado ha 2 horas. Ja agora alguem tem lista de estacoes da regiao oeste que posso seguir? Toby?



Boa tarde,

Este pode ser confiado: bem montado e mantido.
Barosa: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTUGA89 https://meteo.hortasdoliz.org/

Aqueles de que não conheço tão bem montados.
Sao Martinho Do Porto: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOMAR3
Caldas: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ILEIRIAC9

Em que área está à procura?


----------



## guimeixen (19 Out 2020 às 18:00)

Por aqui por Braga tem estado a chover bem agora de tarde. A ver pelas estações aqui à volta o acumulado anda a rondar os 25mm.
O vento já esteve forte, mas já acalmou agora.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2020 às 18:08)

Também já choveu bem pelo Porto, agora tudo mais calmo, chove fraco, sigo com 14.4 mm, a maioria deles em cerca de uma hora, mais fresco com 15.6°c actuais.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Out 2020 às 18:10)

O melhor está para amanha! 
Aqui vento com fartura, pouca chuva e por agora mais calmo.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 18:11)

SpiderVV disse:


>



Estes valores de acumulados desta run parecem-me estranhos, sendo a das 6h de hoje. Então de hoje às 6h até amanhã às 23h, na região Oeste só caíram/cairão menos de 40 mm? Em muitos locais isso é o que já caíu hoje até agora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2020 às 18:11)

7 horas de chuva e é oficial, chegou aos *40 mm *em Belas!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 18:18)

StormRic disse:


> Estes valores de acumulados desta run parecem-me estranhos, sendo a das 6h de hoje. Então de hoje às 6h até amanhã às 23h, na região Oeste só caíram/cairão menos de 40 mm? Em muitos locais isso é o que já caíu hoje até agora.


Lá está, isso já varia de modelo para modelo. Ainda não há grande consenso acerca de onde irá ficar a linha de maior precipitação. Até se pode deslocar um pouco e provocar acumulados maiores mais a sul mesmo com os 40mm de algumas zonas do litoral, etc. Agora é nowcasting, mas achei interessante meter a carta do modelo inglês.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 18:19)

Esta frente tem acumulado especialmente mais pela persistência do que pela intensidade.
Pontualmente há acumulados à volta dos 10 mm horários, mas são poucos.






O vento não surpreendeu até agora, bastante majorado pela previsão, mas é preferível assim, surpresas dessas não são bem vindas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2020 às 18:21)

E depois de algum tempo de descanso, voltou novamente á carga, para começar, já é um boa rega.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2020 às 18:22)

A estação da serra de Sintra  segue com 62 mm(cota 340m)


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 18:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Lá está, isso já varia de modelo para modelo. Ainda não há grande consenso acerca de onde irá ficar a linha de maior precipitação. Até se pode deslocar um pouco e provocar acumulados maiores mais a sul mesmo com os 40mm de algumas zonas do litoral, etc. Agora é nowcasting, mas achei interessante meter a carta do modelo inglês.



É um dos aspectos fascinantes desta situação! Permitir uma aplicação generalizada e pessoal das capacidades de _nowcasting_, com toda a emoção correspondente.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 18:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação da serra de Sintra  segue com 62 mm(cota 340m)



Que rega tão bem vinda para a Serra, estava a sufocar de secura. Veremos se consegue encher a Mula.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2020 às 18:24)

StormRic disse:


> Que rega tão bem vinda para a Serra, estava a sufocar de secura. Veremos se consegue encher a Mula.



Mesmo! 
Ainda assim se der boa vida aos afluentes já seria excelente.
Fica  o link
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISINTR10


----------



## remember (19 Out 2020 às 18:28)

Nunca pensei que caisse tanto hoje... Que carga na ultima hora






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 18:30)

StormRic disse:


> É um dos aspectos fascinantes desta situação! Permitir uma aplicação generalizada e pessoal das capacidades de _nowcasting_, com toda a emoção correspondente.


É uma das razões pela que quisemos voltar a ter seguimentos especiais como tínhamos há coisa de uns 7 anos atrás, primeiro dá para ter as emoções todas do evento e o seguimento dentro de um tópico, e depois dá para consultar futuramente muito mais facilmente do que ir aos seguimentos individuais


----------



## Toby (19 Out 2020 às 18:30)

26,4mm
As intensidades são muito variáveis: pode ir de 1mm/h a 49,2mm/h!!


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Out 2020 às 18:31)

Também já recebi o aviso da protecção civil (em duplicado, pois tenho dois equipamentos). A chuva rasteira continua, é pouca mas persistente. De acordo com o GFS a acção começa agora a partir das 18h aqui em CB, mas o grosso da chuva só lá para as 3 da manhã, ficamos à espera.


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2020 às 18:34)

Chuva moderada a forte na última hora, *13.7mm* acumulados, a temperatura mantém-se inalterada.

17mm em Santa Comba Dão.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 18:36)

A costa da região Oeste já livre de precipitação:


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2020 às 18:39)

29.69 mm em Alenquer  (Alto Concelho) 

edit: O que caiu em São Martinho do Porto na ultima hora foi impressionante, infelizmente não tenho valores...


----------



## redragon (19 Out 2020 às 18:41)

por enquanto apenas chuviscos por Elvas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2020 às 18:42)

Boas...pelo previsto já era para ter chovido até a esta hora entre 10/15mm ,não passamos de uns aguaceiros e o resto tudo calmo ,estava achar muita fartura ,com 16.2ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 18:42)

Hmm, pelo radar parece que aqui na zona acabou-se até lá mais para a noite.


----------



## Tyna (19 Out 2020 às 18:42)

Continua a chover, e bem, o vento entretanto desapareceu


----------



## Crazyrain (19 Out 2020 às 18:46)

Para já , há mais vento do que chuva . O aviso laranja já está em vigor desde as 18.00 e não cai um pingo . Bem , vejo bastante nebulosidade em aproximação , vamos ver no que vai dar . Por outro lado , o IPMA subiu para amanhã o aviso para laranja.


----------



## N_Fig (19 Out 2020 às 18:48)

Tem chovido consistentemente, mas sem períodos de grande intensidade, esperava mais já hoje, veremos o que nos revela o resto do evento


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2020 às 18:49)

Uns míseros 1,1mm aqui, aguardemos pela noite e por amanhã, para ver se vem rega em condições, continuo a achar exagerado o aviso vermelho para o distrito, mas logo veremos amanhã.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2020 às 18:59)

Entretanto, no boletim meteorológico do IPMA na RTP, tem todo o país a aviso laranja, nem sabem atualizar os avisos.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 18:59)

vai continuando moderado  *21.6mm*


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2020 às 19:00)

parecia que ia parar afinal continua a carga!! Impressionante.


----------



## Cesar (19 Out 2020 às 19:06)

Por todo o distrito da Guarda chuva e vento, temperatura bem amena.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Out 2020 às 19:08)

Boa tarde impressionante grande chuvada desde o inicio da tarde até agora tem chovido sempre seguido moderado a forte


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Out 2020 às 19:08)

Boa tarde impressionante grande chuvada desde o inicio da tarde até agora tem chovido sempre seguido moderado a forte


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2020 às 19:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Entretanto, no boletim meteorológico do IPMA na RTP, tem todo o país a aviso laranja, nem sabem atualizar os avisos.



"Nem sabem atualizar os avisos" porque a previsão é gravada de manhã, durante ou após o Bom Dia Portugal, e os avisos vermelhos só foram lançados por volta do meio-dia.


----------



## Thomar (19 Out 2020 às 19:10)

jamestorm disse:


> parecia que ia parar afinal continua a carga!! Impressionante.



Aqui passa-se o mesmo, aquela linha de precipitação que se aproxima da costa com o movimento SW para NE vem bem carregada.







Brejos de Azeitão e Quinta do Conde com *32mm!*


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2020 às 19:12)

Chuva moderada por Gondomar 
O vento quase nulo agora 
Acumulados de 19,6 mm
15,8°C
98% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2020 às 19:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> "Nem sabem atualizar os avisos" porque a previsão é gravada de manhã, durante ou após o Bom Dia Portugal, e os avisos vermelhos só foram lançados por volta do meio-dia.


Mas assim, estão a passar informação errada, acho que não custa muito para atualizar uma informação.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2020 às 19:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> "Nem sabem atualizar os avisos" porque a previsão é gravada de manhã, durante ou após o Bom Dia Portugal, e os avisos vermelhos só foram lançados por volta do meio-dia.


podem sempre actualizar em pós edição como se faz em outros países...basta dizer graficamente que passou a vermelho.


----------



## fhff (19 Out 2020 às 19:17)

E parece que encerrei....acima dos 50 mm. O vento acalmou, praticamente parou,  o céu desanuviou e até deu para ver as cores do por-do-sol. Dia memorável aqui no litoral sintrense.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2020 às 19:18)

Sim parece ser essa linha mesmo.
Roliça (Bombarral) já vai com uns incríveis 48mm. 



Thomar disse:


> Aqui passa-se o mesmo, aquela linha de precipitação que se aproxima da costa com o movimento SW para NE vem bem carregada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Out 2020 às 19:25)

Incrível como ainda chove mesmo com o eco a parecer azul. 

*46 mm *


----------



## hurricane (19 Out 2020 às 19:25)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Este pode ser confiado: bem montado e mantido.
> Barosa: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTUGA89 https://meteo.hortasdoliz.org/
> ...



Era na zona de Alcobaca, Batalha, Porto de Mós. Mas essas estao bem. Obrigado


----------



## almeida96 (19 Out 2020 às 19:25)

Parou agora a chuva, pela primeira vez desde as 11h!

Acumulados *wunderground*:
Abrunheira: 38 mm
Albarraque: 42,2 mm
Morelinho: 51,2 mm
Mucifal: 77,5 mm
Magoito:48,2 mm
Montelavar: 35,6 mm
Belas - Clube Campo: 41,2 mm
Sintra (Serra) - 63 mm

Acumulados *netatmo*:
Rio de Mouro: 38,3 mm
Penedo: 52,6 mm
Colares: 42,4 mm
Bolembre: 42,6 mm
Queluz: 28,5 mm


----------



## Tonton (19 Out 2020 às 19:27)

Estação do Belas Clube de Campo com 41,15 mm acumulados e continua a chover por aqui...


----------



## guimeixen (19 Out 2020 às 19:31)

Aqui em Braga já está a parar, chove fraco neste momento. O acumulado está 32mm.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 19:33)

mais forte agora, sigo com *26.4mm*


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 19:33)

mais forte agora, sigo com *26.4mm*


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 19:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> É uma das razões pela que quisemos voltar a ter seguimentos especiais como tínhamos há coisa de uns 7 anos atrás, primeiro dá para ter as emoções todas do evento e o seguimento dentro de um tópico, e depois dá para consultar futuramente muito mais facilmente do que ir aos seguimentos individuais




E continua a acumular, agora com *mais valores horários superiores a 10 mm*. Cabo Raso e Soure já contam dois desses; Setúbal e Figueira da Foz estrearam-se também.


----------



## Maria Papoila (19 Out 2020 às 19:37)

Consegui ver o por-do-sol através de uma aberta gigante. Agora não chove e vêem-se estrelas e a lua. Está belíssimo na Ericeira.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 19:49)

Neste momento tudo calmo por aqui em termos de chuva, apenas vento moderado. A ver se a "parede" da frente chega e dá mais alguma chuva


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 19:54)

continua a cair bem  *32mm*


----------



## Toby (19 Out 2020 às 19:55)

hurricane disse:


> Era na zona de Alcobaca, Batalha, Porto de Mós. Mas essas estao bem. Obrigado



Tanto quanto sei na região... Estou sozinho...
PS: Eu posso montar um segundo VP2


----------



## Toby (19 Out 2020 às 19:57)

Parece que a primeira ronda terminou.
31.4mm vento 0


----------



## Mammatus (19 Out 2020 às 19:58)

Boa noite, 
Finalmente alguma animação no nosso rectângulo, embora a questão do vento associada a este evento preocupa-me um pouco

O dia começou com céu pouco nublado, mas rapidamente encobriu. A precipitação chegou ao final da manha e desde então se tem mantido.

Sigo com *22.2ºC*, a máxima está a ser feita neste momento, e *27.94 mm* de acumulado.
Vento de S/SW moderado com rajadas, até agora a rajada máxima está fixada em 60.5 km/h.


----------



## RStorm (19 Out 2020 às 19:59)

Boa Noite 

Assim está bem, um belíssimo dia de Outono, sim senhor 
O dia começou com boas abertas e um nascer do sol bastante colorido, mas rapidamente se encobriu. 
Chuva desde o final da manhã, quase sempre persistente e fraca a moderada, por vezes com grande intensidade. O acumulado segue nos *13,2 mm*  
O vento é que tem sido um pouco aquém do esperado nesta zona, mas pronto, não é isso que interessa num evento destes 

Apesar de poder haver alguma acalmia durante a madrugada, amanhã promete mais uma bela rega, mas deverá ser um pouco mais agreste  Sinceramente, não lembro quando foi a última vez que vi alerta vermelho para precipitação nesta região 
Também vi por aí um mapa algures, que mostrava esta zona do litoral entre Setúbal e o norte do litoral oeste, com risco moderado para possíveis tornados  Alguém sabe de alguma coisa ou também viu? 

*Extremos: **13,1ºC **/ **18,9ºC **/ **13,2 mm *(até agora) 

T. Atual: *18,6ºC *
HR: 99% 
Vento: SW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2020 às 20:07)

Chuva forte na última hora e meia, *26.1mm* acumulados.

Algumas estações do distrito já acima dos 30mm, o valor mais elevado é em Couto  do Mosteiro, Santa Comba Dão, com 35mm


----------



## Toby (19 Out 2020 às 20:14)

Um breve resumo do dia
Vídeo: https://filedn.com/lxtJY18lcdpH0L6MOjBnGBF/2020-10-19_21-06-03.mp4


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2020 às 20:16)

Boa Noite,
Por Leiria desde o final da manhã que tem chovido, por vezes com alguma intensidade. Por agora, parou.

*27.4mm* no Aeródromo até à última atualização.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2020 às 20:20)

Em Leiria desde o final da manhã que tem chovido, por vezes com alguma intensidade. No que diz respeito ao vento, esteve moderado com boas rajadas até meio da tarde, mas entretanto abrandou.
Por agora não chove! *27.4mm *acumulados no Aeródromo até à última atualização.


----------



## marcoacmaia (19 Out 2020 às 20:25)

Acumulado até a esta hora: 50.0 mm - Entroncamento


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 20:26)

Actualizações interessantes das estações WU:

Parque Santa Iria com rajadas máximas de* 62,8 Km/h. *Fixamente em Sul. Pluviómetro continua entupido.
Neste momento vento caíu quase por completo, resta uma brisa fraca à volta dos 10 Km/h e algumas rajadas até 20 Km/h.

Bemposta/Bucelas acumulou *63,8 mm*, a contar para encher a *bacia do Trancão*. Cuidado com as surpresas deste rio e ribeiras afluentes, as margens não foram limpas em vários pontos.
Os *49,3 mm* de Meteo Santa Iria são também representativos do que cai nas vertentes desta linha de alturas viradas para a mesma *bacia do Trancão*.
Idem para o que cai em Montachique, *34,3 mm*.

*54,1 mm* em Vila Franca de Xira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2020 às 20:44)

Boas...já chove alguma coisa ,vêm de noite que é para ninguém a ver ,com 15.6ºC e 8.0mm...fartura .


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 20:47)

Lá está a chegar a frente propriamente dita, chove na horizontal


----------



## efcm (19 Out 2020 às 20:52)

Alguém a reportar da Bacia do Sado ou Mira?

Parece que essa zona que bem precisa de chuva, não está a ter nada


----------



## FJC (19 Out 2020 às 20:53)

Boa noite! 
Marinha Grande não chove, e nem uma brisa.... Noite quente!


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2020 às 20:59)

Por Ourique vai chovendo fraco e o vento tinha acalmado, mas já voltou com algumas rajadas mais fortes. 19⁰C


----------



## redragon (19 Out 2020 às 21:02)

Elvas a  passar ao lado da chuvinha....


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2020 às 21:04)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Acumulado até a esta hora: 50.0 mm - Entroncamento



É um excelente acumulado, um nº bem redondo, aqui ao lado, conto com praticamente 8 horas de chuva, quase de forma interrupta, só agora nesta última hora foram cairam aguaceiros moderados a fortes, que só agora abrandou.


----------



## redragon (19 Out 2020 às 21:04)

por Elvas qse nada, nem deu ainda para manter as estradas molhadas


----------



## meko60 (19 Out 2020 às 21:05)

Boa noite.
Uma acalmia na chuva e no vento, o acumulado é de 34mm, temperatura  17,7ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## srr (19 Out 2020 às 21:06)

Abrantes,

Acalmia - Soma 14mm.


----------



## Thomar (19 Out 2020 às 21:07)

Por aqui na minha zona na última hora tem chovido com alguma intensidade, na estação do membro @vortex, o acumulado subiu dos* 32mm* para os *43,4mm!














*


----------



## comentador (19 Out 2020 às 21:07)

Boa noite! Fico feliz pelo Norte e Centro terem apanhado alguns acumulados consideráveis. Aqui em Alvalade apenas uns pingos muito fracos. Aqui só estão a acertar no vento. Foi um dia com muitas poeiras, o céu sempre embaciado do pó. O Baixo Alentejo nestes últimos 4 anos transformou-se num zona árida. Tempestades de pó e areia, fenómenos que ninguém fala mas que é já uma realidade. O rio Sado está completamente seco, sem vida!!


----------



## pe5cinco5 (19 Out 2020 às 21:09)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite! Fico feliz pelo Norte e Centro terem apanhado alguns acumulados consideráveis. Aqui em Alvalade apenas uns pingos muito fracos. Aqui só estão a acertar no vento. Foi um dia com muitas poeiras, o céu sempre embaciado do pó. O Baixo Alentejo nestes últimos 4 anos transformou-se num zona árida. Tempestades de pó e areia, fenómenos que ninguém fala mas que é já uma realidade. O rio Sado está completamente seco, sem vida!!



Não te preocupes que amanhã quando vier a dita até ficas espantado


----------



## redragon (19 Out 2020 às 21:09)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite! Fico feliz pelo Norte e Centro terem apanhado alguns acumulados consideráveis. Aqui em Alvalade apenas uns pingos muito fracos. Aqui só estão a acertar no vento. Foi um dia com muitas poeiras, o céu sempre embaciado do pó. O Baixo Alentejo nestes últimos 4 anos transformou-se num zona árida. Tempestades de pó e areia, fenómenos que ninguém fala mas que é já uma realidade. O rio Sado está completamente seco, sem vida!!


verdade! td o q se passa abaixo do Tejo pouco importa neste país... reflexo da desertificação humana e... florestal... qq dia só há savana abaixo do Tejo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2020 às 21:14)

O ECM coloca rajadas de 154 km/h ao largo de Vila Nova de Santo André às 18 h.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 21:14)

Continuam a acumular-se acumulados horários (passe a redundância) superiores a 10 mm, agora nos distritos de Coimbra e Aveiro:
Soure e Penela a destacarem-se:









A frente move-se lentamente para o interior enquanto mantém uma forte corrente longitudinal:





Vento fraco no pós-frontal mas mantendo o quadrante Sul ou SW: vem lá a 'Barbara' 
A evolução nos dois Cabos 'R' é bem ilustrativa. A estação do Cabo Carvoeiro continua instável...


----------



## comentador (19 Out 2020 às 21:15)

efcm disse:


> Alguém a reportar da Bacia do Sado ou Mira?
> 
> Parece que essa zona que bem precisa de chuva, não está a ter nada



Boa noite,

Em Alvalade do Sado, apenas uns pingos. Muito vento e tempestade de areia e pó durante todo o dia. Há 4 anos que as toalhas freáticas não recebem água da chuva. É uma das regiões numa situação muito grave.


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Out 2020 às 21:21)

Vai chovendo de forma moderada agora. Começou por volta das 15h com pingos ligeiros e foi gradualmente aumentando. Sem vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 21:22)

Mais um momento de acalmia por aqui. Só vento com rajadas, chuva nada, umas pingas pequenitas.


----------



## marcoacmaia (19 Out 2020 às 21:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É um excelente acumulado, um nº bem redondo, aqui ao lado, conto com praticamente 8 horas de chuva, quase de forma interrupta, só agora nesta última hora foram cairam aguaceiros moderados a fortes, que só agora abrandou.



foi esse episódio, antes disso estava a 25.8 mm, pelas 18h


----------



## vamm (19 Out 2020 às 21:27)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite! Fico feliz pelo Norte e Centro terem apanhado alguns acumulados consideráveis. Aqui em Alvalade apenas uns pingos muito fracos. Aqui só estão a acertar no vento. Foi um dia com muitas poeiras, o céu sempre embaciado do pó. O Baixo Alentejo nestes últimos 4 anos transformou-se num zona árida. Tempestades de pó e areia, fenómenos que ninguém fala mas que é já uma realidade. O rio Sado está completamente seco, sem vida!!


Redemoinhos? Há anos que existem. Mas isso acontece em todo o lado, pontos quentes e boom!
O Sado está igual aos últimos anos, nada de novo. A barragem do Monte da Rocha está com 8%, uma constante nos últimos anos também. A grande diferença está nos campos! Estão secos e não vêem uma boa pinga de água há quê, 2 ou 3 anos?! Infelizmente o último inverno não foi generoso para connosco. O que está pior por aqui é o Mira, que tem a barragem de Santa Clara a 40%, no ano passado (se não me engano) estava a 60%.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (19 Out 2020 às 21:45)

Boa noite. A reportar desde Setúbal, onde a chuva também é um bem escasso nos últimos anos. No que respeita ao dia de hoje, chove regularmente desde o final da manhã. Tarde com períodos de chuva com alguma intensidade. Serão com chuva moderada a intensa.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 21:45)

a chegar à fase final de hoje, ainda vai chovendo bem  sigo com *38mm*, ver se vai aos 40


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2020 às 21:45)

Boas noites,

Cá pelo Porto tem sido um dia de chuva mais ou menos normal; com exceção de alguns períodos de chuva mais forte, nada de muito especial a relatar no que à precipitação diz respeito. Os acumulados nas várias estações oficiais e amadoras da cidade andam, sensivelmente, pelos 12-16 mm. Já o vento sim, ali por volta das 15h00 tive de ir à rua e era com cada rajada... folhas por todo o lado!

Está quente; 17,2 ºC neste momento, e tudo calmo para já.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Out 2020 às 21:46)

marcoacmaia disse:


> foi esse episódio, antes disso estava a 25.8 mm, pelas 18h



Sim, foi de facto uma boa descarga de água num curto período de tempo, agora mesmo voltou a cair mais uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2020 às 21:46)




----------



## redragon (19 Out 2020 às 21:50)

por Elvas até ao momento apenas chuviscos esporádicos


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2020 às 21:51)

Chove copiosamente por Azeitão há horas, a estação do membro @vortex segue com 57.1mm 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2020 às 21:53)

redragon disse:


> por Elvas até ao momento apenas chuviscos esporádicos


Por aqui igual, não passa de chuviscos, 1,6mm, muito longe por exemplo dos 20mm previstos pelo ECM.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 21:55)

david 6 disse:


> a chegar à fase final de hoje, ainda vai chovendo bem  sigo com *38mm*, ver se vai aos 40



já tá *40.4mm* ainda chove forte  se continuar assim ainda acredito nos 50 antes de acabar


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2020 às 21:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui igual, não passa de chuviscos, 1,6mm, muito longe por exemplo dos 20mm previstos pelo ECM.


O ECM até à meia-noite não prevê mais que 7/10mm para a zona de Portalegre. Começa-se a aproximar precipitação da região agora, portanto até lá ainda deverá acumular algo mais.
Para a generalidade da Região Sul, o dia de amanhã será aquele que tem dará os acumulados mais significativos. Hoje sempre esteve previsto que ficasse à margem.
Vamos ver no que dá, já se sabe que isto é sempre imprevisível. Mas tendo em conta a situação, a orografia deverá surpreender.


----------



## marcoacmaia (19 Out 2020 às 22:02)

69.6 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2020 às 22:05)

joralentejano disse:


> O ECM até à meia-noite não prevê mais que 7/10mm para a zona de Portalegre. Começa-se a aproximar precipitação da região agora, portanto até lá ainda deverá acumular algo mais.
> Para a generalidade da Região Sul, o dia de amanhã será aquele que tem dará os acumulados mais significativos. Hoje sempre esteve previsto que ficasse à margem.
> Vamos ver no que dá, já se sabe que isto é sempre imprevisível. Mas tendo em conta a situação, a orografia deverá surpreender.


Eu sei que só amanhã é que chovera mais, no entanto, hoje em alguns locais do sul já choveu bem.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Out 2020 às 22:10)

Mammatus disse:


> Boa noite,
> Finalmente alguma animação no nosso rectângulo, embora a questão do vento associada a este evento preocupa-me um pouco
> 
> O dia começou com céu pouco nublado, mas rapidamente encobriu. A precipitação chegou ao final da manha e desde então se tem mantido.
> ...



Choveu bastante nesta hora e meia. O acumulado segue nos *41,91 mm*.
Agora tudo está incrivelmente calmo, apenas morrinha e vento fraco. Noite quente, sigo com *21.3ºC*.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2020 às 22:14)

Boa noite,
Não pude publicar nada durante o dia, contudo a única coisa que digo é que o dia de hoje foi literalmente um dia passado a água! 41,4 mm num dia é obra - se hoje foi isto, nem imagino o que será amanhã!  

As rajadas também foram fortes, contudo nada de anormal numa tempestade de outono. Entretanto parece que a chuva parou há pouco... 

Para aqueles pessimistas que dizem que isto não é nada e que vai ser um fiasco no Sul, digo-lhes uma coisa: o evento propriamente dito nem sequer começou no Interior Sul, portanto só deveremos fazer as contas no final deste, não agora.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 22:16)

*50mm* ! que belo dia, continua a chover, este final tá lhe a dar bem


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2020 às 22:18)

redragon disse:


> verdade! td o q se passa abaixo do Tejo pouco importa neste país... reflexo da desertificação humana e... florestal... qq dia só há savana abaixo do Tejo.


muito preocupante, não fazia ideia que esse tipo de fenómeno estava a ocorrer - claro sinal de desertificação?


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 22:24)

por aqui estou na fase final de hoje e está a chover bem forte  vou com *54mm*


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 22:27)

Estações com valores que devem ser analisados por serem muito duvidosos:

Escarpas de S.Nicolau (Setúbal):* 105,9 mm*, rajada máxima 79,5 Km/h (mas o registo não parece ter disparates...) 
Sesimbra Zambujal: _138,2 mm _( 68 mm em 5 minutos?? não me parece...)


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 22:30)

mas que diluvio!  ainda chego aos 60?


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2020 às 22:33)

Por Gondomar um dia normal de chuva , ora moderada ou por vezes mais forte !
Acumulados de 19,6 mm
Temperatura atual de 16,2°C
100% hr
1007 hPa 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 22:35)

Frente ainda intensa a progredir para o Interior Norte e Centro e para Sul:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Out 2020 às 22:36)

Estou no Porto até amanhã . Alguma chuva levada a vento até meio da tarde. Só deu para baixar as poeiras e os fumos. Amanhã na viagem até Lisboa vai estar agreste vai.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 22:37)

*60mm!* agora aqui, já tenho aqui o meu próprio aviso vermelho antes do tempo


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Out 2020 às 22:37)

Estou no Porto até amanhã . Alguma chuva levada a vento até meio da tarde. Só deu para baixar as poeiras e os fumos. Amanhã na viagem até Lisboa vai estar agreste vai.


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 22:37)

e cheguei aos *60mm!* ainda vai chovendo


----------



## srr (19 Out 2020 às 22:42)

20 mm . as 22h30 - Normal, para já.


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 22:43)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...pelo previsto já era para ter chovido até a esta hora entre 10/15mm,não passamos de uns aguaceiros e o resto tudo calmo,estava achar muita fartura,com 16.2ºC e 3.0mm.





ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...já chove alguma coisa,vêm de noite que é para ninguém a ver ,com 15.6ºC e 8.0mm...fartura .



Ainda vem lá mais!   e depois é a 'Bárbara´amanhã! Tem que ser desta  !!


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Out 2020 às 22:47)

Parou de chover aqui em Castelo Branco. Por agora só pingos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2020 às 22:50)

Boas pessoal,

Por hoje está prestes a terminar um dia bem regado, mas que foi apenas um dia normal de Outono/Inverno, nós é que já não estamos habituados a isto  Amanhã será bom relembrar que será bem diferente! Essencialmente a partir do final da manhã/início de tarde, aconselha.se.muita cautela, os modelos continuam a mostar previsões muito agressivas 

 Por Azeitão ainda vai chovendo qualquer coisa, 63.2mm , muito bom  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Out 2020 às 22:50)

Mais a norte..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2020 às 22:55)

41 mm por cá.
Esta nova saída do Arome no site ipma...até assusta.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2020 às 22:56)

Algumas estações da Região Oeste (na rede Netatmo!):

Alenquer (Ribafria):* 37.98mm*
Alenquer (Aldeia Gavinha):* 33.43mm*
Sobral Monte Agraço : *43.25mm*
Bombarral (Roliça): *48.50mm*
Caldas da Rainha (Alvorinha): *32.32mm*
Foz do Arelho:* 25.15mm*


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 22:57)

Bem, o GFS 18z vai lá vai...  E o ICON mete o dilúvio a chegar aqui.


----------



## charlie17 (19 Out 2020 às 22:57)

Impressionante, em Coruche 59.8mm e na última hora 26.0mm.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Out 2020 às 22:58)

StormRic disse:


> Estações com valores que devem ser analisados por serem muito duvidosos:
> 
> Escarpas de S.Nicolau (Setúbal):* 105,9 mm*, rajada máxima 79,5 Km/h (mas o registo não parece ter disparates...)
> Sesimbra Zambujal: _138,2 mm _( 68 mm em 5 minutos?? não me parece...)


Conheço bem as duas Ricardo, posso dizer que a primeira ( Setúbal) não tem fiabilidade nenhuma, já deu muitas vezes valores disparatados de precipitação em dias de vento forte, ou seja, o mastro abana com o vento e debita precipitação de forma errada/falsa! A segunda ( Zambujal,Sesimbra) penso não estar com qualquer problema, e choveu mesmo , mesmo muita na zona, principalmente ao final do dia! Contudo vale o que vale 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Out 2020 às 23:01)

charlie17 disse:


> Impressionante, em Coruche 59.8mm e na última hora 26.0mm.
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



eu aqui ao lado tenho *65.6mm*, mas que dia mesmo, agora só já cai uns chuviscos


----------



## redragon (19 Out 2020 às 23:04)

jamestorm disse:


> muito preocupante, não fazia ideia que esse tipo de fenómeno estava a ocorrer - claro sinal de desertificação?


claríssimo falta de agua recorrente e falta de pessoas tb...


----------



## Marco pires (19 Out 2020 às 23:05)

tudo muito mais calmo aqui pelo pinhal novo, mas á uma hora atrás chovia que deus a dava.

a ver como vão ser as próximas horas-


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2020 às 23:09)




----------



## remember (19 Out 2020 às 23:20)

Bem que dia... Entre as 18 e as 19 caiu bem, mal se conseguia ver a estrada na A1 sentido Lisboa.

Amanhã parece que é para ser pior...nem sei que diga







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (19 Out 2020 às 23:22)

Por Coimbra, 34mm acumulados. 

Bela tarde de chuva.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2020 às 23:23)

Aqui recomeçou a chover mas já parou de novo, a frente já chega ao interior meio morta. Venha lá a Bárbara propriamente dita


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2020 às 23:27)

Valores de 60 mm diários não são dias normais, nem sequer ocorrem todos os anos aqui pela zona.
Na última hora, mais uma bátega, desta vez sobre Setúbal que tem assim o acumulado horário mais elevado deste evento até ao momento







Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> A segunda ( Zambujal,Sesimbra) penso não estar com qualquer problema, e choveu mesmo , mesmo muita na zona, principalmente ao final do dia!



Não é possível *68 mm em 5 minutos* (mais de *13 mm por minuto* durante 5 minutos) na presente situação, não conheço registo algum em Portugal continental onde se tenha atingido este valor e muito menos numa situação de chuva estratiforme sem células muito potentes embebidas. Tem de haver um erro instrumental ou de registo nesta estação:


----------



## huguh (19 Out 2020 às 23:28)

por aqui  ao fim da tarde, por volta das 18h , começou a chuva com alguns periodos durante a noite mais intensos e com algumas pausas pelo meio. Nada de anormal.
De momento não chove


----------



## PedroNTSantos (19 Out 2020 às 23:35)

*Covilhã *(até ao momento):
Cidade(Meteoestrela) - 66mm
Aeródromo (IPMA) - 42 mm


----------



## PedroNTSantos (19 Out 2020 às 23:37)

*Covilhã *(até ao momento):
Cidade(Meteoestrela) - 66mm
Aeródromo (IPMA) - 42 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2020 às 23:41)

Boa noite.

Lá tivemos os primeiros assomos da Pré-Bárbara. Alguma chuva persistente mas apenas moderada.
O *acumulado* está nos *13,7 mm*.
Quanto ao *vento*, a meio da tarde soprou forte com rajadas; pelas 15.05h tive vento médio de 42,8 km\h e rajada máxima de 58,4 km\h. Nada mau para 1º round...
O céu permanece muito nublado, o vento está fraco, e está ameno.

*Tactual: 15,9ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## Tufao André (19 Out 2020 às 23:44)

Que tarde incrível de chuva como por aqui já foi dito várias vezes!
Precipitação contínua, mas com inconstantes períodos de intensidade (ora fraca ora forte/muito forte) desde as 12h30 até às 19h30. 
Desde aí acalmou a chuva e o vento, após uma chuvada forte, mas veio o nevoeiro! 

Pelas estações mais próximas, o acumulado total deve rondar os 40 mm nesta zona   Nada mau para começar!

E se hoje foi assim, com muitos lençóis de água, ramos partidos e trânsito algo caótico, nem quero imaginar amanhã...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2020 às 23:53)

*33.3mm* em Setúbal em 2 horas.* 67.4mm* totais hoje.

*43.1mm* em 3 horas na Covilhã.

*22.1mm* acumulados em Coruche na última hora.


----------



## charlie17 (19 Out 2020 às 23:55)

Acumulado até agora de 67.5mm
A hora com maior valor foi entre as 10 e as 11, 28.6mm.
Infelizmente não presenciei por estar em Lisboa e não no local onde tenho a estação... 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Out 2020 às 23:59)

Bem, por aqui para já está incrivelmente calmo - vento fraquíssimo, céu nublado e um acumulado total de 41,4 mm, um novo recorde desde que a estação foi implementada. Com este acumulado diário o mês ficou a 63% da média mensal e tenho quase a certeza que a vou ultrapassar amanhã...


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2020 às 00:02)

acumulado final do dia *68.4mm*, se amanhã chover mais que isto meu deus, a frente já lá vai


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 00:02)

Chuva fraca com vento moderado a forte com rajadas, parece o que os ingleses chamam de chuva "spray".


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Out 2020 às 00:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Conheço bem as duas Ricardo, posso dizer que a primeira ( Setúbal) não tem fiabilidade nenhuma, já deu muitas vezes valores disparatados de precipitação em dias de vento forte, ou seja, o mastro abana com o vento e debita precipitação de forma errada/falsa! A segunda ( Zambujal,Sesimbra) penso não estar com qualquer problema, e choveu mesmo , mesmo muita na zona, principalmente ao final do dia! Contudo vale o que vale
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Claro que esse salto está errado. Mas até isso acontecer estava a registar bem, mais ou menos de acordo com as variações de intensidade que eu ia observando aqui perto. Se subtrairmos esse "salto", o acumulado ficaria por volta dos 65/70 mm, o que já não me espantaria. Pelo que observei, e com os métodos rudimentares que tenho, choveu certamente mais de 50 mm na tarde de hoje na zona alta de Sesimbra


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Out 2020 às 00:07)

Boa noite,
Algo fraco na minha perspetiva, no caso da precipitação.
Vento houve com fartura. 
Amanha espera-se a segunda ronda, venha chuva.   
T- 17.6ºC; HR- 94%; D.V- SSO; V.V- 6.1kph


----------



## meko60 (20 Out 2020 às 00:10)

Boa noite.
O dia 1 da depressão Bárbara deixou um acumulado de 34,8mm.O nevoeiro começa a instalar-se, o vento é nulo e atemperatura de 17,4ºC.
Vejamos amanhã o que nos traz o dia 2.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 00:39)

Rajada de 61 km/h registada na estação do lado há pouco.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 00:50)

Acumulados superiores a 10mm das 23h às 00h:
Alvega: *18.5mm*
Ponte de Sôr (Aeródromo): *13.8mm*
Proença-a-Nova (P. Moita): *12.7mm
*
A frente está agora a atravessar o Alentejo e Algarve. Não é muita extensa, mas até está a deixar acumulados horários razoáveis, na generalidade.


----------



## qwerl (20 Out 2020 às 01:00)

Boa noite 

A reportar de Esmoriz, não estive por aqui durante a tarde mas ao que parece e pelo que me contaram a frente teve um pico bastante intenso por aqui, com diversas pequenas inundações devido ao mau escoamento, uma estação aqui perto registou *36,0mm*, dos quais 26,4mm foram entre as 16h40 e as 17h40

Neste momento céu nublado, vento fraco e tempo ameno, *17,4ºC*. Tudo calmo, em modo pré temporal, ainda bastante incerto ao que parece, vai ser mesmo em nowcasting


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 01:22)

Mais uma  hora de acumulados volumosos:


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 01:27)

Portalegre: Agora sim, chove moderado e constantemente e bem batida a vento!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Out 2020 às 01:35)

Nickname disse:


> Eu não recebi mensagem.
> 
> Por aqui ainda está relativamente calmo, mas já vou com 2 horas de chuva fraca , *4.2mm* acumulados.
> Temperatura nos *14ºC*
> Rajada máxima de 48.2 km/h



Também não recebi nada. Segunda-feira com chuva mas nada especial, por enquanto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2020 às 01:59)

Covilhã com 22,2mm na última hora. *88,2 mm *no evento até agora...


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 02:04)

*88,2 mm* acumulados em Covilhã

A precipitação forte já chegou a Castelo Branco:


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 02:16)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Também não recebi nada. Segunda-feira com chuva mas nada especial, por enquanto.



22,8 mm acumulados até há uma hora atrás. Relativamente aos acumulados de outras estações não é realmente dos mais significativos e foi bem distribuido no tempo. Valor horário máximo de 7,2 mm entre as 19h e as 20h locais.



guisilva5000 disse:


> Covilhã com 22,2mm na última hora. *88,2 mm *no evento até agora...



Confirmo, mensagens quase simultâneas . Penso que das estações IPMA é o maior acumulado do evento, até agora.


----------



## Candy (20 Out 2020 às 02:23)

Peniche
Segunda feira com uma tarde de chuva intensa especialmente após o almoço e até meio da tarde. 
Embora intensa esperava bastante mais.
Vento forte mas nada de mais para Peniche. Um dia absolutamente normal de vento por estas bandas.

Veremos amanhã o que nos toca relativamente à chuva. 
Pelo que vejo será mais intensa, mas... amanhã veremos.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 02:35)

Bem, acabei de despertar com uma barulheira descomunal da chuva lá fora, belo temporal!


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 02:44)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> *Covilhã *(até ao momento):
> Cidade(Meteoestrela) - 66mm
> Aeródromo (IPMA) - 42 mm



Até às 00:00 Covilhã/aeródromo acumulou 88,2 mm. Na cidade tem-se 69,4 mm de ontem e hoje mais 19,2 mm, total *88,6 mm*, que pontaria, confirma o valor do aeródromo mas para este ainda falta somar a última hora.

*91,4 mm* para as Penhas da Saúde (Meteoestrela)
46,0 mm para a Torre (Meteoestrela)
36,6 mm em Penhas Douradas (IPMA)

Ou seja a encosta SE da Estrela recebeu acumulados maiores e a maior altitude não foi aparentemente um factor potenciador da precipitação, pelo contrário.

*85,0* mm nesta outra estação WU, na cidade a cota 492m.
54,4 mm em Manteigas WU.
Apenas 25,9 m em Loriga WU.

Actualização: Covilhã/aeródromo totalizou *95,3 mm* até à 1:00 e é a estação IPMA com maior acumulado neste evento até àquela hora.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 04:38)

Continua a chuva no interior, agora menos intensa, a julgar pelos acumulados horários menores:


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 04:43)

Candy disse:


> Peniche
> Segunda feira com uma tarde de chuva intensa especialmente após o almoço e até meio da tarde.
> Embora intensa esperava bastante mais.
> Vento forte mas nada de mais para Peniche. Um dia absolutamente normal de vento por estas bandas.
> ...



A estação de Cabo Carvoeiro falhou durante cerca de duas a três horas, perdendo-se três registos horários:


----------



## Candy (20 Out 2020 às 04:48)

StormRic disse:


> A estação de Cabo Carvoeiro falhou durante cerca de duas a três horas, perdendo-se três registos horários:


Se bem que mesmo nesses horários em que há registos a chuva que caiu no centro de Peniche foi com toda a certeza mais do que o registo de acumulados no Cabo Carvoeiro. 

Se a estação for dando alguns registos já não me posso queixar, após tanto tempo a hibernar!... Esperemos é que os dê nas horas que mais queremos ver.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 05:43)

A 'Barbara' passou tangencialmente à Madeira, pelo menos até agora, mas já provocou vento forte e aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 05:57)

Os últimos restos da frente, ainda chegou ao Algarve, Tavira pelo menos teve a sua rega...











Já se sente o vento a aumentar, agora sim do verdadeiro núcleo da Barbara:


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 06:06)

Tavira: *12,1 mm* , das 3 às 4 utc. Já deu para lavar as ruas.


----------



## MikeCT (20 Out 2020 às 06:34)

Por Faro (cidade) madrugada de chuva moderada a forte, sempre contínua. 

Vento praticamente nulo e 26,0mm acumulados para já.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 06:36)

https://www.publico.pt/2020/10/19/s...rovocou-14-situacoes-inundacao-sintra-1935887





















Pelo menos a 'Barbara' poupou a Madeira.
Litoral a sul de Lisboa e em geral tudo a sul da cordilheira central serão as zonas mais atingidas pelo vento. Acumulados superiores a 60 mm serão generalizados. O GFS na run das 00h de hoje prevê que o local mais ventoso seja... o Cabo de S.Vicente.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Out 2020 às 07:27)

Bom dia
Vai desabando o céu por estas bandas, impressionante o que tem chovido nestas últimas 2 horas!


----------



## MikeCT (20 Out 2020 às 07:39)

Impressionante a quantidade de água por Faro (cidade). Vento nulo e 52,8mm de acumulado (24mm na última hora)


----------



## casr26 (20 Out 2020 às 07:42)

Bem...toca a preparar os motores, hoje a coisa promete, vamos ver onde se confirma um evento significativo e onde a montanha acaba por parir um rato 

Enviado do meu VFD 700 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Iuri (20 Out 2020 às 07:54)

Lisboa talvez escape aos ventos mais fortes, mas a região de Setúbal e a costa alentejana vão apanhar com a Bárbara toda.





A nível de precipitação já é um bocadinho diferente...


----------



## Norther (20 Out 2020 às 07:57)

Bom dia, belo final dia de ontem aqui pela região da Covilhã, tenho um acumulado de 70.8 mm.
Neste momento vai pingando com vento fraco de sw, 14.1°C


----------



## MikeCT (20 Out 2020 às 08:01)

Por Faro (cidade) as últimas 3h com uma linha de instabilidade contínua deixaram 57,2mm.


----------



## baojoao (20 Out 2020 às 08:13)

32 mm por aqui


----------



## Toby (20 Out 2020 às 08:31)

Um pequeno chuvisco que acabou de começar
entre as 22:40 e agora: 0:00 mm
Vento ligeiro do sul, 16.4° 95% 1004.1


----------



## Redfish (20 Out 2020 às 08:35)

Bom Dia aqui na zona centro do Algarve finalmente começou a chover...

Veremos como será o dia...

Diferença de quase 50 mm para Faro e a pouco mais de 20 km...

Linhas de instabilidade podem traduzir grandes diferenças...Mas já estamos habituados.


----------



## VimDePantufas (20 Out 2020 às 08:46)

Bom dia,
Por aqui também já chove.
A PA é de 1004 hPa e estamos com 15,3ºC .


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2020 às 08:50)

Boas ,

3 mm
Chuva fraca
Nevoeiro 

Embora os modelos de momento para esta tarde pouco valerão,  mas o WRF/GFS/Arome metem uma situação bem perigosa de acumulados com valores bem raros por cá...


----------



## srr (20 Out 2020 às 09:01)

Abrantes,

Chuvisca e céu grisalho esbranquiçado.

Parece que em termos de vento a depressão vai chegar um pouco menos intensa que o previsto á 12H atras.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Out 2020 às 09:04)

Barrancos ja com 61mm 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-em-tempo-real-barrancos/


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 09:16)

Bom dia

Noite relativamente calma, pois as linhas de instabilidade contínua não afectaram a região. 18,6 mm desde as 15h de ontem, com mais de 50% da precipitação entre as 1h e as 3h.
Desde as 8h, chuva fraca e contínua, vento fraco e alguns locais com bancos de nevoeiro ou neblina, mas em locais pouco habituais.
Creio que a animação irá começar por volta das 11h/12h, com a entrada da instabilidade pelo Cabo de S. Vicente e evolução SO-NE


----------



## Thomar (20 Out 2020 às 09:18)

Bom dia (esperemos que sim)!
Ontem foi um dia de chuva desde as 13h ás 22h, mas que rega.
Dados da estação do membro @vortex:


----------



## Geopower (20 Out 2020 às 09:20)

Início de manhã com chuva moderada em Lisboa. Vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Thomar (20 Out 2020 às 09:21)

Dados de ontem rede IPMA:


----------



## RStorm (20 Out 2020 às 09:22)

Bom dia 

Ontem após o meu último post, caíram umas valentes chuvadas e o acumulado disparou para os *29,1 mm  *Muito bom mesmo, que belo dia  
Hoje começa com céu totalmente encoberto e chuva fraca certinha desde há cerca de uma hora, após uma madrugada calma e serena. O acumulado segue nos *0,6 mm*. 
O vento sopra muito fraco a nulo do quadrante sul, mas por vezes lá se sente uma ou outra rajada pontual moderada. 

T. Atual: *17,9ºC *
HR: 99% 
Vento: S / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2020 às 09:25)

Bom dia! 

Manhã de chuva persistente aqui pela Azambuja, sem grande vento a assinalar.

A avaliar pelas estações mais próximas, ontem deve ter acumulado uns 35 a 45mm por aqui.


----------



## fhff (20 Out 2020 às 09:28)

Semelhante ao fim da manhã de ontem, mas desta vez sem vento. Chuva persistente, 2,5 mm acumulados.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 09:35)

Bom dia 

Não dei por grande chuva ou vento durante a madrugada, mas agora o grosso da Bárbara começa a entrar e já chove bem, moderado a fraco e vento praticamente nulo. Vamos ver como corre o dia


----------



## meko60 (20 Out 2020 às 09:36)

Bom dia.
Manhã de chuva fraca, acumulado 2,6mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 09:53)

Distritos de Faro, Beja, Évora e Castelo Branco, adicionados ao aviso vermelho, devido a precipitação forte.


----------



## VimDePantufas (20 Out 2020 às 10:00)

Aqui fica o Aviso do Estofex


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 10:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Distritos de Faro, Beja, Évora e Castelo Branco, adicionados ao aviso vermelho, devido a precipitação forte.


Está a cair uma bela carga, variando entre moderado e forte


----------



## VimDePantufas (20 Out 2020 às 10:06)

A avaliar p'lo estofex (vale o que vale) a zona a Norte de Sagres até ao Norte de Leiria/Pombal deverão sofrer substancialmente, vamos ver pois isto vale o que vale .


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2020 às 10:06)

Nas ilhas Selvagens, Madeira, o vento médio está nos 76,3km/h de Sudoeste.
É capaz de ser atingida por alguma célula. Até ver está a 0mm.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Out 2020 às 10:08)

Bom dia! 

Madrugada que foi tranquila, sem vento algum e chuva fraca a moderada por vezes a avaliar pelas ultimas imagens de radar. 
Entretanto, ao inicio da manhã, recomeçou a chover de forma mais moderada a forte e persistente. Está para durar praticamente o dia todo, vamos ver como será a partir da hora de almoço...
O vento mantém-se praticamente nulo, calmaria incrível! Nevoeiro alto de vez em quando
*
16ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2020 às 10:12)

Bom dia!

A chuva continua a caír, fraca mas contínua. O vento acalmou substancialmente, em comparação a ontem. Parece-me que o pior deverá passar ligeiramente a Sul de Lisboa (cobrindo mais o Alentejo), mas veremos. 

Temperatura estável nos 16ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 10:16)

Por aqui chuva fraca e vento nulo, depois de uma noite com alguma chuva, até agora tudo relativamente calmo, um evento normal de outono.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 10:20)

Agora a chuva acalmou e deu lugar ao vento com algumas rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## Fantkboy (20 Out 2020 às 10:22)

Bom dia.
Por Arruda dos Vinhos a chuva não parou de cair, embora fraco mas persistente.  Começa a aumentar ligeiramente a intensidade do Vento.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 10:25)

Um autêntico diluvio agora com vento moderado a forte


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 10:27)




----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 10:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui chuva fraca e vento nulo, depois de uma noite com alguma chuva, até agora tudo relativamente calmo, um evento normal de outono.


Sem tirar nem por, mas vamos ver o que reservam as próximas horas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 10:30)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2020 às 10:33)

Boas...uma boa noite de chuva e continua ...agora sim ,com 15.9ºC e 26.0mm de .

Dados de ontem 12.3ºC / 21.4ºC e 17.0mm .


----------



## RStorm (20 Out 2020 às 10:35)

Continua a chover fraco e certinho, *3 mm *até agora  
Temperatura em queda e o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade. 

T. Atual: *16,3ºC *
HR: 99%
Vento: S / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## Microburst (20 Out 2020 às 10:39)

Bom dia. Por aqui chuva contínua, se bem que fraca, tempo abafado embora oficialmente o termómetro marque apenas 17,6°C, e vento fraco a nulo há umas boas horas. 3,2mm desde a meia-noite, 100% hr e PA 1003hpa.

Por enquanto permanece tudo muito calmo, típico dia de chuva, a ver o que traz a tarde e a noite, que apesar de tudo não seja tão gravoso como está previsto.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 10:44)

Encontrei no facebook...


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 10:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Por aqui chuva fraca e vento nulo, depois de uma noite com alguma chuva, até agora tudo relativamente calmo, um evento normal de outono.





SpiderVV disse:


> Sem tirar nem por, mas vamos ver o que reservam as próximas horas.



Por Arronches começa a entrar mais alguma instabilidade. com alguns períodos de chuva moderada a forte. Agora mesmo, o céu está a escurecer com cara de poucos amigos...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 10:52)

Parece que vai ser tudo mais a sul do que o previsto inicialmente, mais ou menos como o modelo ICON está a prever. Falta ver quão a sul, e se passa por aqui ou se é o Baixo Alentejo a levar com uma rega valente. Venha a Bárbara


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2020 às 10:57)

vai chovendo moderado sigo com *8.4mm*, para mim um dia normal de chuva, vento praticamente nulo, alguém consegue me explicar se ainda está por vir? ou simplesmente está a passar mais a sul do território? e o vento mesmo a sul parece ser pouco a sul por enquanto


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Out 2020 às 10:58)

Bons dias. O dia a começar com pingos, por volta das 8H da manhã, por agora chuva fraca/moderada e persistente.


----------



## Norther (20 Out 2020 às 10:58)

Por aqui desde as 9 horas que chove bem, certinha, to na quinta e ja se ve os nascentes a brotarem mais água.


----------



## David sf (20 Out 2020 às 11:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece que vai ser tudo mais a sul do que o previsto inicialmente, mais ou menos como o modelo ICON está a prever. Falta ver quão a sul, e se passa por aqui ou se é o Baixo Alentejo a levar com uma rega valente. Venha a Bárbara



Não me parece, acho que está a seguir a trajectória do GFS e do ECMWF, com o centro a fazer landfall na zona de Lisboa.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Out 2020 às 11:06)

Aqui em Camarate o vento sopra com intensidade e vai chovendo já há várias horas. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2020 às 11:08)

Substancial aumento da intensidade do vento no Algarve.

Foia, passou de 50,8km/h às 8h para 90,0km/h às 9h UTC.
Praia da Rocha com 45,7km/h.


----------



## AzoresPower (20 Out 2020 às 11:09)

Em Lisboa chuva e vento fracos. Nada de especial, neste momento. Um dia de outono normal.


----------



## redragon (20 Out 2020 às 11:10)

A chover bastante bem em Elvas. Esperamos que seja assim o dia todo.


----------



## Tyna (20 Out 2020 às 11:10)

Por aqui (livramento 10km Torres Vedras)  chove certinho, mas fraco/moderado desde as 8:30, vento tem algumas rajadas mais fortes, mas tem sido fraco.


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2020 às 11:11)

Bom dia,

por aqui  dia muito fraquinho até agora, no entanto o aviso laranja só entra em vigor a partir do meio dia ( seja como for já estamos em aviso amarelo) 

Céu encoberto, vento fraco a moderado e apenas 0.8 mm acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 11:11)

David sf disse:


> Não me parece, acho que está a seguir a trajectória do GFS e do ECMWF, com o centro a fazer landfall na zona de Lisboa.


Sim, no entanto pelo satélite e radar parece-me que o grosso da precipitação será um pouco mais a sul, era mais nesse sentido. Mas talvez, veremos.


----------



## sielwolf (20 Out 2020 às 11:12)

Em Monchique muita chuva, vento forte com rajadas muito fortes. Chuva moderada a forte desde as 9h da manhã. 

Enviado do meu POCO F2 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2020 às 11:12)

*4,8 mm *até agora, vamos ver como o dia corre*.*


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 11:13)

Desde há meia hora, chuva moderada e persistente, sem qualquer diminuição na intensidade. Creio que o vento começa a acelerar, sinal de instabilidade em intensificação.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (20 Out 2020 às 11:14)

vamm disse:


> Encontrei no facebook...



Já bem conhecida. É sempre a mesma coisa nesse sítio.


----------



## sielwolf (20 Out 2020 às 11:14)

Em Monchique muita chuva, vento forte com rajadas muito fortes. Chuva moderada a forte desde as 9h da manhã. 

Enviado do meu POCO F2 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 11:15)

Pior altura para não ter estação e a estação do lado estar toda mal montada (registos de precip. é para esquecer) mas vai chovendo fraco a moderado, não é bem como modelos como o Arome estão a prever mas... A orografia vai ser amiga neste evento para as zonas mais altas da cidade.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 11:17)

Uma aberta agora, mas o vento com claro aumento de intensidade.


----------



## Toby (20 Out 2020 às 11:17)

24 horas escorregadias (11h00 d-1  d)


----------



## redragon (20 Out 2020 às 11:18)

A chover bastante bem em Elvas. Finalmente  a Bárbara chegou!


----------



## trovoadas (20 Out 2020 às 11:28)

No Sotavento já não é um evento falhado a avaliar pela madrugada. No entanto parece que a instabilidade foi localizada a litoral. No resto do Algarve e mesmo Sotavento interior não existem grandes acumulados ainda. 
Para já períodos de chuva fraca a moderada ao longo da manhã, por Albufeira. Intensificação do vento na última hora.


----------



## rozzo (20 Out 2020 às 11:40)

David sf disse:


> Não me parece, acho que está a seguir a trajectória do GFS e do ECMWF, com o centro a fazer landfall na zona de Lisboa.



O centro da depressão sim, mas creio que o grosso da precipitação será no flanco SE desse centro, bem mais propício a Sul do Tejo.
Nesse aspecto, parece-me totalmente fora a previsão de precipitação do GFS-06utc...
Vamos vendo em tempo real, é o melhor a fazer agora de facto.


----------



## Microburst (20 Out 2020 às 11:42)

Pelo Feijó continua um dia normal de Outono para já, chove fraco, vento também fraco de SO, e a única alteração é a temperatura que está um pouco mais baixa (16,8ºC).


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 11:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pior altura para não ter estação e a estação do lado estar toda mal montada (registos de precip. é para esquecer) mas vai chovendo fraco a moderado, não é bem como modelos como o Arome estão a prever mas... A orografia vai ser amiga neste evento para as zonas mais altas da cidade.


A chuva intensificou-se nos últimos minutos por aqui, finalmente a chover bem.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 11:46)

Por Arronches, chuva forte e bastante persistente. Está com uns bons 20 mm de rate/hora. Dá gosto ver chover assim


----------



## Thomar (20 Out 2020 às 11:46)

Por aqui e seguindo atentamente a estação em *Brejos de Azeitão*, desde as 8h30m já choveu *11,4mm*, o vento tem sido fraco, mas está aumentar, destaque para a pressão atmosférica que tem vindo a descer e já se encontra nos *999,3 hPa.*
Tenho a maquineta fotográfica apostos se acontecer algo de relevante por aqui.
À espera do temporal... 

_P.s. Precisamos de um emoticon para vento   e outro para neve._


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2020 às 11:51)

Boas, 

Pelo Porto não se passa absolutamente nada, estamos noutro mundo aqui  Até está a clarear neste momento. 0,00 mm acumulados 
Mas desde que caia bem onde realmente é desesperadamente necessária, tudo bem. Que assim seja!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2020 às 11:52)

Boas...continua certinha ,com 14.7ºC...a baixar,mínima do dia...de 30.0mm.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Out 2020 às 11:55)

Quase nos 50mm

https://app.weathercloud.net/d4018011424#current

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IREDON6


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2020 às 11:56)

Vento muito forte nas ilhas selvagens!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 11:56)

Imponente.


----------



## Nickname (20 Out 2020 às 11:57)

*13.1ºC*
Manhã de chuva fraca, *4.2mm* acumulados.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (20 Out 2020 às 11:59)

Bom dia

Manhã de hoje muito mais calma, em comparação com ontem, na zona de Corroios/Charneca de Caparica.

Neste momento não chove.

O vento está fraco, +/-15km/h.

A pressão atmosférica continua a diminuir (999 mbar, <1000), não é todos os dias que isto acontece.

Temperatura atual de *17ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 12:02)

Vento médio de *97,6km/h* nas Ilhas Selvagens. Vai lá vai...
Tem estado a passar por lá aquela massa nebulosa mais densa, mas em termos de precipitação a estação não registou nada de especial. Deve estar com algum problema, porque pelo radar das Ilhas Canárias, tem precipitação significativa.

Na Região Sul tem-se uma boa rega, finalmente! 

Destaque para os *42.8mm* em Faro em 2 horas.

Acumulados superiores a 10mm das 10h ás 11h:
Sines: *18.7mm *(*30.9mm *em 2 horas)
Odemira (S. Teotónio): *15.1mm*
Portel, Oriola: *11.7mm*
Alcácer (Barrosinha): *10.8mm*

Boa rega também no Alto Alentejo.
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *27.3mm*
Netatmo (Entre Arronches e Elvas):* 21.6mm*
Campor Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *11mm
*
Em Leiria, vai chovendo moderado. Nada de especial em termos de vento.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Out 2020 às 12:04)

A avaliar pelo radar, a precipitação não estará já a escassear? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aine (20 Out 2020 às 12:07)

Bom dia, por aqui manhã relativamente calma, estão agora a chuva a aumentar de intensidade, o vento, esse mantem-se calmo.


----------



## Walker (20 Out 2020 às 12:10)

De notar só o vento, a chuva por enquanto desde ontem aquém das minhas expectativas.


----------



## Geopower (20 Out 2020 às 12:10)

Em Almada registo de períodos de chuva fraca. Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Out 2020 às 12:11)

Não, porque a frente ainda está em processo de formação, e já está visível na imagem de satélite... 
Em relação a precipitação teremos que esperar para ver!


----------



## Thomar (20 Out 2020 às 12:11)

AndréFrade disse:


> A avaliar pelo radar, a precipitação não estará já a escassear?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk




Não ainda nem começou a parte pior:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 12:12)

Parece-me que a linha de precipitação mais intensa com orientação SW/NE, que originará os acumulados mais elevados, está agora a aparecer no radar.






Vamos ver onde calha.


----------



## Microburst (20 Out 2020 às 12:17)

Céu a escurecer, temperatura (e pressão) a descer, e eis que começa a chover com mais intensidade.


----------



## charlie17 (20 Out 2020 às 12:24)

Na última hora em Coruche já registo 9.5 mm, com acumulado diário de 19.7mm
Veremos como vai ser a tarde...

Por Lisboa (entrecampos) chove moderadamente. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Out 2020 às 12:25)

Agora sim chove intensamente com vento moderado/forte. Está nevoeiro cerrado. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (20 Out 2020 às 12:28)

Por enquanto nada de especial, 6mm acumulados. Vento pouco se nota.


----------



## fog (20 Out 2020 às 12:29)

Nas Avenidas Novas, em Lisboa, a chuva tem-se intensificado na última meia hora, chovendo bem (sempre subjectiva esta medida...).


----------



## comentador (20 Out 2020 às 12:31)

vamm disse:


> Redemoinhos? Há anos que existem. Mas isso acontece em todo o lado, pontos quentes e boom!
> O Sado está igual aos últimos anos, nada de novo. A barragem do Monte da Rocha está com 8%, uma constante nos últimos anos também. A grande diferença está nos campos! Estão secos e não vêem uma boa pinga de água há quê, 2 ou 3 anos?! Infelizmente o último inverno não foi generoso para connosco. O que está pior por aqui é o Mira, que tem a barragem de Santa Clara a 40%, no ano passado (se não me engano) estava a 60%.



Não são Redemoinhos, são poeiras levantadas da terra seca  pelo vento forte. Sei bem do que falo!!! O Sado não está igual aos últimos anos, nestes últimos 4 anos está cada vez mais seco, além de não ter água corrente, os pegos estão cada vez mais vazios e as árvores junto às margens cada vez mais secas. A barragem da Rocha está com 8% e a barragem do Mira está com 40% e  a do Mira é a que está pior!!! Excelente interpretação, sem dúvida!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 12:32)

Lá vem a linha de precipitação mais intensa da Bárbara, agora vamos ver onde no Sul calha 







Entretanto por aqui chove moderada e constantemente, e com aumento do vento.


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2020 às 12:36)

15.2mm, chove mais fraco agora


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2020 às 12:37)

vamm disse:


> Encontrei no facebook...



Aqui, temos um barómetro quando a piscina mete água é que choveu bem.  Obrigado, Vamm.  

Levo 42 mm acumulados, choveu muito forte entre as 6h e as 6h30m. Até agora, o modelo mais certeiro é o Harmonie/Arome que ontem mostrava a tal linha de instabilidade nesta zona e assim foi, veremos o que nos reserva a tarde com aviso vermelho.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 12:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Lá vem a linha de precipitação mais intensa da Bárbara, agora vamos ver onde no Sul calha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na última meia hora, a descarregar bem por aqui.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 12:38)

Vai chovendo persistentemente por aqui já há algum tempo, mas a intensidade não é nada de especial.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2020 às 12:39)

Boas...carrega com força ,com 41.0mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2020 às 12:41)

11 mm
Vento moderado


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 12:44)

SpiderVV disse:


> Lá vem a linha de precipitação mais intensa da Bárbara, agora vamos ver onde no Sul calha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece que vai ser um cenário parecido com o que o ICON mostra, com a primeira linha mais intensa a entrar por Sines.

Acumulados mais significativos da rede netatmo, até ao momento:

*62.4mm* numa estação netatmo de Sines. *35mm* mm na do MeteoAlentejo.
*45mm* em Azinheira dos barros, no Vale do Sado;
*39mm* em Alvito;

No Alto Alentejo:
*33.6mm* na estação MeteoAlentejo em Portalegre.
*23.6mm* na netatmo que tenho como referência.

Se a linha atingir a região, só espero que não haja problemas de maior. Felizmente, até ao momento a precipitação que tem caído tem sido boa para os solos absorverem.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Out 2020 às 12:45)

Após um periodo mais calmo a meio da manhã, com chuva mais fraca mas continua, retoma a chuva mais intensa e o céu a escurecer! Começa a faltar visibilidade para sul e está a prometer...
Vento não passa de fraco a moderado de SE.

Está fresco, mantêm-se os 16ºC
Pressão a descer para os 999 hPa!


----------



## Geopower (20 Out 2020 às 12:48)

Imagem do satélite GOES-16. Canal VIS+IR






Imagem do satélite GOES-16. Canal IR

Fonte: https://en.allmetsat.com/images/europe.php


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Out 2020 às 12:50)

Por aqui a Bárbara já rendeu uns muito simpáticos 65 mm. Vamos ver o que reserva o pico da precipitação que estará para chegar.


----------



## tomalino (20 Out 2020 às 12:53)

Ribeira de Santo António dos Cavaleiros ontem, por volta das 17h30.

Hoje tem chovido moderado desde o início da manhã.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 12:54)




----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2020 às 12:54)

Boas 
Por Gondomar ainda não há precipitação 
Céu muito nublado 
Pressão a 1000 hPa 
16,6°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 12:54)

Abriram-se as torneiras por aqui, chove intensamente.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Out 2020 às 12:55)

Bom dia.
Covilhã teve ontem acumulado de 69.4 mm.
Hoje já vai com 36.8 mm.
(dados Meteoestrela)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (20 Out 2020 às 12:56)

Chove com intensidade há pouco mais de meia-hora, 5,3mm até agora. O vento rodou para SE embora continue a soprar fraco, e consigo trouxe aquele maravilhoso cheiro proveniente das fábricas de pasta de papel em Setúbal.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2020 às 12:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Lá vem a linha de precipitação mais intensa da Bárbara, agora vamos ver onde no Sul calha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece-me que o vale do Sado estará a receber uma bela rega!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 12:58)

Na rede MeteoAlentejo, as estações do Alentejo Central também já têm acumulados bastante significativos. 
Redondo: *57.3mm*
Estremoz: *52.5mm*
Vila Viçosa: *45.6mm*

Uma estação netatmo em Estremoz regista* 51.2mm*.


----------



## Toby (20 Out 2020 às 12:58)

Nice, estamos nas últimas carruagens do comboio.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 13:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> Abriram-se as torneiras por aqui, chove intensamente.


Confirmo, vai chovendo bem. E pelo radar parece que a parte mais intensa da Barbara ainda nos poderá fazer uma visita, esperemos a tarde.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Out 2020 às 13:06)

Parece-me claramente que o melhor, ou o "pior " está claramente por  chegar! 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (20 Out 2020 às 13:08)

Vila Velha de Ródão: 60 mm desde o ínício do evento (ontem).
Chuva por vezes intensa mas com vento fraco até agora.


----------



## David sf (20 Out 2020 às 13:09)

Em Sines já se registaram rajadas superiores a 100 km/h:

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISETBALS11


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2020 às 13:10)

7.78 mm em Alenquer (Alto Concelho) - nada de especial até agora por aqui, comparado com ontem. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 13:11)

Chove persistentemente neste momento com vento com rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2020 às 13:12)

Que carga monumental por aqui.
17 mm a somar e bem


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2020 às 13:13)

Já chuvisca por Gondomar 
0,2 mm 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sunset (20 Out 2020 às 13:17)

Pressão atmosférica a descer rapidamente... Neste momento 997.... Em cerca de 1 hora foi de 1001 para os níveis atuais

Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2020 às 13:18)

joselamego disse:


> Já chuvisca por Gondomar
> 0,2 mm
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Por cá também. Hello Barbara!


----------



## Microburst (20 Out 2020 às 13:19)

Chuva e vento a intensificarem, 6mm, primeiras rajadas há momentos mas nada de impressionante.

Edit: pressão continuamente a descer, 997hpa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 13:20)

Albatroz disse:


> Pressão atmosférica a descer rapidamente... Neste momento 997.... Em cerca de 1 hora foi de 1001 para os níveis atuais
> 
> Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk



Onde? Quando não se tem uma localização especificada no perfil, convém dizer o local no post.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 13:21)

Vai chovendo, fraco a moderado, um ou outro aguaceiro mais forte, mas o vento não dá descanso.

Há coisa de 1h, perto de Garvão


----------



## Sunset (20 Out 2020 às 13:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Onde? Quando não se tem uma localização especificada no perfil, convém dizer o local no post.


Neste momento pelo ipma é praticamente o mesmo entre Peniche e Setúbal 

Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2020 às 13:23)

Boas em menos de 24h 71.0mm ,de momento de hoje 52.0mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2020 às 13:23)

Foia (IPMA) com vento médio de *82,4 km/h *na última hora.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 13:24)

Continua a chuva intensa e com vento de moderado a forte. Durante a hora de almoço tive oportunidade de ver os campos entre Esperança e Arronches, começam a acumular água e os pequenos cursos de água a drenar a mesma para os maiores. Calculo que deverão ter chovido mais de 20/25 mm na área até às 13h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 13:24)

Albatroz disse:


> Neste momento pelo ipma é praticamente o mesmo entre Peniche e Setúbal
> 
> Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk



Neste momento pelo IPMA é isto.


----------



## Toby (20 Out 2020 às 13:24)




----------



## Nickname (20 Out 2020 às 13:25)

Chuva moderada na última hora,* 9mm* acumulados.
*12.7ºC*


----------



## VimDePantufas (20 Out 2020 às 13:25)

Acumulado de 30.0 mm de chuva caida desde as 00.00 horas, sendo que o vento aumentou agora a sua intensidade .


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2020 às 13:29)

Vejam a nossa menina Bárbara tem olho azul mas vem zangada com vontade de partir a loiça toda.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2020 às 13:33)

Boa tarde.
Chuva fraca a moderada persistente mas parece que vai acalmar não tarda. Tempo típico de outono.
A parte mais intensa passará/estará a passar a sul de Setúbal. Vento forte só a sul/sudeste dessa linha.
*18,2°C*


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 13:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vejam a nossa menina Bárbara tem olho azul mas vem zangada com vontade de partir a loiça toda.



Vem a fugir do Manuel Maria Carrilho


----------



## Thomar (20 Out 2020 às 13:36)

Por aqui o vento aumentou consideravelmente na última meia-hora de vento médio de *10/15km/h* para *30/35km/h* e as rajadas de *20Km/h* para rajadas de *40/50km/*h e já uma de *60,5km/h!*
Aí vem ela!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Out 2020 às 13:38)

Azeitão desde a meia-noite antes da Barbara , 17.1mm  Veremos como será depois 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Out 2020 às 13:39)

Dia normal de outono por o grande Porto

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (20 Out 2020 às 13:39)

Neste momento vento a aumentar de intensidade, já a impor respeito, com alguma chuva à mistura, em Corroios/Charneca de Caparica.

Pressão nos 996 mbar.


----------



## ACampos (20 Out 2020 às 13:40)

Aqui por Matosinhos tudo muito calmo. Não me importava de receber uma horinha intensa de dilúvio e ventos ciclónicos


----------



## fog (20 Out 2020 às 13:43)

Em Lisboa, pelo menos nas Avenidas Novas, espantosamente parou de chover.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (20 Out 2020 às 13:43)

Registo da minha Estação no Feijó, Almada, pelas 13:39


----------



## pe5cinco5 (20 Out 2020 às 13:44)

*Ocorrências segundo a ProteçãoCivil*

*28 em Lisboa;
30 em Setúbal;
21 em Beja;
23 em Faro.*

A maior parte das ocorrências são causadas, por exemplo, no distrito de Setúbal:

*- Inundações nas estradas;*
*- Quedas de árvores;*
*- Despistes (ainda há quem ande rápido com este tempo!);*
*- Colisão rodoviária.*


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2020 às 13:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vejam a nossa menina Bárbara tem olho azul mas vem zangada com vontade de partir a loiça toda.


É porque está "à rasquinha"... 
Vai dizer maravilhas das casas-de-banho portuguesas quando "voltar à terra"


----------



## PapoilaVerde (20 Out 2020 às 13:46)

Pressão em 995  mbar - Feijó (Almada, pelas 13:39).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 13:46)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *Ocorrências segundo a ProteçãoCivil*
> 
> *28 em Lisboa;
> 29 em Setúbal;
> ...



Convém filtrar essas ocorrências. O site da Protecção Civil permite esse filtro. Dessas 28 que indicaste em Lisboa, apenas 8 se referem a meteorologia adversa.

*Ocorrências de meteorologia adversa* neste momento.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 13:47)

Intensificação do vento na parte alta de Arronches. Se chover o prometido e levar o guarda-chuva aberto, com este vento nem preciso do carro para ir ter a Portalegre... 

Edit: @joralentejano tens alguma forma de avaliar a velocidade do vento em Arronches?? Ia ser interessante ver a alteração na última meia hora...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 13:48)

Vento muito forte por aqui agora com chuva muito forte! Tenho a rua praticamente inundada.


----------



## Thomar (20 Out 2020 às 13:51)

Thomar disse:


> Por aqui o vento aumentou consideravelmente na última meia-hora de vento médio de *10/15km/h* para *30/35km/h* e as rajadas de *20Km/h* para rajadas de *40/50km/*h e já uma de *60,5km/h!*
> Aí vem ela!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 13:52)

Estações do IPMA do distrito de Lisboa com pressão atmosférica abaixo dos 1000hPa às 13h.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (20 Out 2020 às 13:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Convém filtrar essas ocorrências. O site da Protecção Civil permite esse filtro. Dessas 28 que indicaste em Lisboa, apenas 8 se referem a meteorologia adversa.
> 
> *Ocorrências de meteorologia adversa* neste momento.


 Certo, nem sabia que havia esse filtro.

Ainda assim, associo outros fenómenos que, diretamente ou indiretamente estão relacionados com o estado do tempo, como as quedas de árvores, colisões rodoviárias (indiretamente), despistes.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2020 às 13:54)

Se não estou em erro, é a primeira vez este ano que a pressão baixa dos 1000 em Lisboa: *997,2 hPa por aqui. 
*
Nevoeiro chegou e vento já se vai sentindo mais.


----------



## Tyna (20 Out 2020 às 13:55)

Por aqui a  chuva começa a cair mais intensamente e há uma ou outra rajada mais forte, mas aqui o vento tem sido muito fraco no geral


----------



## srr (20 Out 2020 às 13:56)

Abrantes - soma 22 mm

Algumas estradas inundadas a famosa EN2 e a N118 no sentido Abrantes - Pego ( em coalhos)


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2020 às 13:56)

O nosso radar está todo "pintadinho", já não se via tão bonito e completo há muito muito tempo! 
Aumentou a intensidade de chuva *17.27 mm *(*65.12 mm* total do evento).
Vento quase nulo.


----------



## huguh (20 Out 2020 às 13:57)

por aqui a 'Bárbara' está a ser mansinha. vai chovendo sempre certinho mas sem grande intensidade


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 13:57)

Rajadas na ordem dos 80 km/h por aqui neste momento, barulho medonho do vento. A chuva entretanto acalmou. Entretanto aqui vai como ficou a rua:







Edit: *81 km/h*


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2020 às 13:57)

Gondomar 
0,6 mm
Chuvisco / chuva fraca 
998 hPa 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 14:01)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Intensificação do vento na parte alta de Arronches. Se chover o prometido e levar o guarda-chuva aberto, com este vento nem preciso do carro para ir ter a Portalegre...
> 
> Edit: @joralentejano tens alguma forma de avaliar a velocidade do vento em Arronches?? Ia ser interessante ver a alteração na última meia hora...


Nem por isso, em situações mais extremas utilizava a aplicação zephyrus wind speed meter para ter uma ideia da velocidade. 

*60mm* na estação MeteoAlentejo de Portalegre. Vai aos 100mm. 
*29.1mm* na netatmo. Para já, a Sul está mais calmo, mas não deve ser muito tempo segundo o radar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 14:01)

Luz com alteração na sua intensidade, sem que haja quebras. Decerto que o vento está a influenciar nesta situação. Possivelmente, a falta de manutenção nas linhas ou no corte de arvoredo que esteja em contacto com as linhas, são causas plausíveis para estes picos.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Out 2020 às 14:02)




----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 14:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rajadas na ordem dos 80 km/h por aqui neste momento, barulho medonho do vento. A chuva entretanto acalmou. Entretanto aqui vai como ficou a rua:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Está mais vento aí do que aqui, entretanto depois de 1:30h a chover bem, acalmou.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (20 Out 2020 às 14:03)

Cada vez mais forte, vento a soprar com maior intensidade com rajadas, precipitação também a fortalecer.

Zona de Corroios.

995 hPa.
18ºC


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 14:03)

Por aqui a luz já começou a falhar e é com cada rajada de vez em quando


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2020 às 14:04)

Boas! 

Pela Azambuja a chuva foi uma constate toda a manhã. De intensidade variável, entre o fraco e o moderado, apenas com uns curtos períodos de maior intensidade, mas sempre presente! O vento ainda não se fez notar com relevância, por aqui tem estado fraco até ao momento.


----------



## meko60 (20 Out 2020 às 14:06)

Continuo sem registar nada de extraordinário: 10,5mm de acumulação, média de vel. de vento 5km/h e a pressão atm. de 995,7mb e com tendencia de descida.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 14:07)




----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2020 às 14:08)

vai mantendo nada de muito forte, às vezes uns periodos mais fortes mas nada de dilúvios, até agora ontem tive periodos mais fortes, começa a surgir algum vento também, 24mm


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 14:08)

Aqui continuam as rajadas de vento, no entanto, já vejo um cenário mais brilhante a sul e a chuva acalmou, hum... Não sei se não vai ser mais a sul como disse antes. Ainda assim já choveu e bem durante meia hora.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2020 às 14:11)

meko60 disse:


> Continuo sem registar nada de extraordinário: 10,5mm de acumulação, média de vel. de vento 5km/h e a pressão atm. de 995,7mb e com tendencia de descida.


10,5 mm parece-me pouco.. comparado com outras estações da margem sul.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2020 às 14:11)

Boas...continua brutinha ,com 59.0mm ,


----------



## fhff (20 Out 2020 às 14:12)

Ao contrário de ontem, pelo Litoral Sintrense, o dia tem sido algo banal.
Vento fraco, chuva constante mas prevejo que com muito menor acumulado do que ontem. Sigo com 14,3 mm


----------



## charlie17 (20 Out 2020 às 14:12)

Algumas fotos que me chegaram pelo Facebook da baixa de Coruche ontem à noite (28.6mm entre as 10 e as 11h)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hoje vai com acumulado de 31.6mm

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 14:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui continuam as rajadas de vento, no entanto, já vejo um cenário mais brilhante a sul e a chuva acalmou, hum... Não sei se não vai ser mais a sul como disse antes. Ainda assim já choveu e bem durante meia hora.


Não tens aí o acumulado? Na estação do IPMA já deve ter passado dos 50mm, aguardemos as próximas atualizações.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 14:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não tens aí o acumulado? Na estação do IPMA já deve ter passado dos 50mm, aguardemos as próximas atualizações.


60.9mm na estação do MeteoAlentejo até ao momento...


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2020 às 14:13)

1,8 mm por gondomar
16,0°C 
998 hPa 
93% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 14:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não tens aí o acumulado? Na estação do IPMA já deve ter passado dos 50mm, aguardemos as próximas atualizações.


Estou sem estação, e a estação do vizinho tem o pluviómetro todo a abanar com o vento


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 14:15)

joralentejano disse:


> 60.9mm na estação do MeteoAlentejo até ao momento...


Obrigado, nas últimas 2 horas choveu bastante, entretanto o vento começa a aumentar.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 14:15)

Aumentou a intensidade da chuva de novo, acompanhada de vento.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 14:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Obrigado, nas últimas 2 horas choveu bastante, entretanto o vento começa a aumentar.


Já me relataram que sim e pelos valores dá para perceber. Tendo em conta o radar, parece que 100mm poderão ser uma realidade.


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2020 às 14:20)

chove mais agora!  puxado a vento neste momento


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 14:24)

Chove bem nos últimos minutos, janelas todas embaciadas


----------



## Walker (20 Out 2020 às 14:28)

Excepto o vento, pode se considerar por aqui evento encerrado.


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2020 às 14:28)

luz a piscar aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 14:30)

Rajadas fortíssimas por aqui de novo!

Entretanto tiraram o aviso vermelho apenas em Évora, esquisito. Ficou um buraco no Alentejo.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 14:30)

Walker disse:


> Excepto o vento, pode se considerar por aqui evento encerrado.


Já viste o radar?


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Out 2020 às 14:31)

Boas, chuva moderada (tenho as calças todas molhadas) ora mais forte ora mais fraco. Sem vento algum.

Hoje ainda não parou.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 14:31)

Luz piscou por aqui também.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 14:32)

vamm disse:


> Já viste o radar?



Nem o radar, nem o satélite


----------



## Walker (20 Out 2020 às 14:32)

vamm disse:


> Já viste o radar?


Até me dói as pestanas, amigo!


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 14:34)

Póvoa de Santa iria:

Começou a chover cerca das 8h, não parou desde então, por vezes com nevoeiro, pico de chuva forte há uma hora atrás.

Acumulado de hoje: *19,3 mm*
Vento em Parque Santa Iria com rajada máxima de *56 Km/h*; médio nos 30 Km/h a aumentar.
Esteve em ESE e na última hora rodou para WSW.

Temperaturas nas várias estações na casa dos 18ºC.

Bembosta/Bucelas: *18,3 mm*, a intensificar-se aos saltos. O vento nesta estação mantém-se fraco ou moderado até 20 Km/h, protegida no vale.
Os acumulados nesta zona da Região Oeste vertente para o Tejo estão regulares na casa dos 15 a 20 mm.


----------



## Thomar (20 Out 2020 às 14:34)

Walker disse:


> Excepto o vento, pode se considerar por aqui evento encerrado.



Ainda não. Já viste as imagens de radar e as de satélite? Ainda vem muita chuva, pode não ser para aviso vermelho, mas ainda são só 14h30m e até ao final do dia ainda vem chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 14:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rajadas fortíssimas por aqui de novo!
> 
> Entretanto tiraram o aviso vermelho apenas em Évora, esquisito. Ficou um buraco no Alentejo.


E só tem aviso por causa do vento.  Não tem sentido nenhum a retirada dos avisos de precipitação.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 14:38)

Thomar disse:


> Ainda não. Já viste as imagens de radar e as de satélite? Ainda vem muita chuva, pode não ser para aviso vermelho, mas ainda são só 14h30m e até ao final do dia ainda vem chuva.


Em Ourique está a chover, não me digam que a 16km daqui não faz nada, porque pelo radar tem de estar a chover também 
Além disso, há uma linha de instabilidade ainda no mar...


----------



## remember (20 Out 2020 às 14:38)

Boa tarde,

Bem mais calmo hoje, parece...

Posso estar enganado, mas parece que o acumulado de hoje vai ficar aquém do esperado, mas vamos ver.

Dados atuais da minha estação até agora:













Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## telegram (20 Out 2020 às 14:40)

Por Coimbra chove há várias horas, fraco/moderado. Sem sinal de vento. 

Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 14:40)

Neste momento apenas pinga, está muito variável a intensidade da chuva e é difícil entender onde vai ficar o que ainda aí vem. Fora aquele período torrencial e mais um período de chuva moderada, neste momento nada de mais.


----------



## Nickname (20 Out 2020 às 14:41)

*13.1ºC*
Chuva moderada e constante, sem grande picos de intensidadde, *14.7mm* acumulados.
Vento fraco.

Acima dos 20mm uns km a Sul
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I18GANDU2


----------



## remember (20 Out 2020 às 14:44)

Estava aqui a reparar numa possível movimentação da Precipitação mais intensa na próxima hora, imagem estranha, faz lembrar algo lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Walker (20 Out 2020 às 14:45)

Caros colegas foristas, não pode ser só o nosso estimado RedeMeteo, a fazer birrinhas!


vamm disse:


> Em Ourique está a chover, não me digam que a 16km daqui não faz nada, porque pelo radar tem de estar a chover também
> Além disso, há uma linha de instabilidade ainda no mar...


Tens aí um microclima!


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2020 às 14:49)

Pelo Porto  chuva fraca, *1.8 mm* acumulados por aqui, isto nem alerta branco é...   nem amarelo, e muito menos laranja, laranja comi eu hoje ao almoço, como sobremesa, por acaso era bastante docinha..


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2020 às 14:50)

*21,0 mm *acumulados na última hora na estação de Portalegre (IPMA).


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 14:51)

Chove com mais intensidade!


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 14:51)

Walker disse:


> Caros colegas foristas, não pode ser só o nosso estimado RedeMeteo, a fazer birrinhas!
> 
> Tens aí um microclima!


Epa, não queiras roubar o pódio às pessoas, não sejas mauzinho 
Olha, só para avisar: muito vento e muita chuva neste momento


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 14:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> *21,0 mm *acumulados na última hora na estação de Portalegre (IPMA).


Foi a tal chuva forte que eu reportei, 53mm até ao momento.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 14:52)

*21mm* em Portalegre na última hora. Cerca de *51mm* até ao momento.
*
68.1mm *na estação MeteoAlentejo.

*30.7mm* na netatmo e *16.8mm* em Campo Maior. O Sudeste do distrito vai começar a levar com mais chuva novamente, a partir de agora.


----------



## RStorm (20 Out 2020 às 14:52)

Continua a chover certinho, acompanhado de algumas rajadas de vento. O acumulado segue nos *9 mm *
Posso estar engando, mas parece-me que hoje está a fugir um pouco ao que se previa. Ontem parece que foi "melhor", pelo menos por aqui  

T. Atual: *18,7ºC *
HR: 99% 
Vento: SW / 13,0 Km/h


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Out 2020 às 14:59)

É impressão minha ou choveu muito mais ontem no período da tarde na AML que hoje apesar de ser para hoje que está o alerta vermelho?


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 15:00)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> É impressão minha ou choveu muito mais ontem no período da tarde na AML que hoje apesar de ser para hoje que está o alerta vermelho?


Alguns modelos colocaram o grosso da chuva a atingir Lisboa, mas este parece estar um pouco mais a Sul do que o previsto, sim.


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2020 às 15:01)

vai se mantendo aqui boa chuva puxado a vento , sigo com *32mm*


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2020 às 15:02)

Boa tarde

9mm e 8mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e em Carvoeiro (muito pouco ainda - no Sotavento caiu bem mais durante a madrugada), com 99,8km/h registados ainda há pouco em Carvoeiro.
Veremos o que ainda nos reservam as próximas horas.


----------



## DulceGaranhão (20 Out 2020 às 15:02)

Boa tarde!
Almargem do Bispo,ontem com mais chuva e vento ontem. Está a chover certinho desde manhã,a maior "carga" foi as 13h10. Vento quase nada!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 15:02)

Chove fraco/moderado, parece mais por causa do vento, mas nada de extraordinário. Esperemos...


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 15:02)

Acumulados horários no Continente e algumas estações com picos notáveis:













































Fóia tem registado o vento mais intenso:


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 15:08)

StormRic disse:


> Acumulados horários no Continente e algumas estações com picos notáveis:


Castro Marim regista 50% da normal de VRSA para outubro numa hora, e depois deixa de funcionar... Aqui continua a chover bem


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Out 2020 às 15:09)

As primeiras rajadas de vento, a chuva continua moderada.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 15:09)

Santa Iria: 40 Km/h, rajada* 68,2 Km/h*

Póvoa:* 20,3 mm*
Bucelas: *19,1 mm
*
Aquelas linhas mais intensas são as responsáveis pelos picos de intensidade da precipitação superiores a 10 mm:


----------



## Tufao André (20 Out 2020 às 15:10)

Intenso nevoeiro que se instalou desde as 13h aprox, acompanhando a chuva moderada a forte e um aumento ligeiro da intensidade do vento agora de SSO.
Esperava pior cenário, vamos ver o que reserva o resto da tarde...

17ºC e 998 hPa


----------



## Mafibogo (20 Out 2020 às 15:12)

Pelo Litoral Alentejano está um temporal como não me recordo por aqui! Desde das 8h a chover sem nunca parar, alternando a intensidade entre a chuva fraca/ moderada e períodos de chuva bastante intensa.
Os campos parecem charcos de tão inundados que estão. O vento também está bastante intenso principalmente mais próximo a Santiago do Cacém, que fica numa zona mais alta.

A estação de referência para esta zona regista:
68 mm de chuva desde as 0h
42km/h de vento médio com a rajada máxima de 72 km/h

Em Sines (IPMA):
56,9 mm desde as 0h
46,4 km/h de vento médio


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2020 às 15:12)

*Depressão BARBARA Continente - COMUNICADO N.º 3**


Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2020-10-20

13:43 e 2020-10-21 23:59 Depressão BARBARA Continente - COMUNICADO
N.º 3 Às 6:45 UTC (7:45 horas no Continente) de hoje, 20 de outubro
de 2020, a depressão BARBARA localizava-se em 35.2°N 16.9°W, a
cerca de 700 km a sudoeste de Sagres, de acordo com a estimativa do
scatterometer HSCAT, a bordo do satélite meteorológico de órbita
polar HY-2B operado pela Agência Espacial da China dedicada ao
Oceano. 

Os ventos mais intensos observavam-se a sul da depressão,
com o vento médio a atingir valores de 35 a 40 nós (cerca de 65 a
75 km/h). De acordo com as previsões mais atualizadas a depressão
BARBARA deverá manter a trajetória inicialmente considerada,
atravessando as regiões Norte e Centro durante a tarde de hoje e
atingindo a Galiza no final do dia. 

A precipitação mais intensa deverá ocorrer nos distritos Lisboa, Setúbal, Beja, Faro,
Santarém, Évora, Castelo Branco e Portalegre, com valores
acumulados de 60 a 80 mm entre as 12 e 18 h de hoje, e mantendo-se o
impacto expectável em regiões urbanas, onde os valores horários
podem ser da ordem de 40 mm. No resto do território, os valores
máximos de precipitação em 6 horas, serão de 40 a 60 mm.

Em termos de vento, prevê-se que as rajadas máximas sejam até 90 km/h na
generalidade do território, sendo que nas terras altas, as rajadas
poderão atingir 130 km/h nas regiões Centro e Sul e 110 km/h na
região Norte. Prevê-se ainda a possibilidade de localmente poderem
ocorrer fenómenos extremos de vento.Até ao dia 21 de outubro, a
agitação marítima será de sudoeste com 2 a 3,5 metros em toda a
costa, temporariamente entre 4 a 4,5 metros a sul do Cabo da Roca,
passando a ser de noroeste durante o dia 22 de outubro.No dia de hoje
a temperatura máxima irá variar aproximadamente entre 14 e
21°C.


Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão e avisos meteorológicos
para os próximos dias

consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.d...-sam/http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/
Ter, 20 Out 2020 13:51:46

Ver localização no mapa <http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/>

Ler mais <http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/>


----------



## Marco pires (20 Out 2020 às 15:13)

Aqui por Lisboa um dia absolutamente normal de chuva.
Nada de chuva torrencial nem vento forte.
Um dia totalmente banal de chuva continua fraca a moderada, completamente fora de contexto o alerta vermelho.
A menos que para a tarde a coisa piore, mas até agora um dia de chuva banal.
Ontem de tarde isso sim foi um belo temporal.


----------



## Sunset (20 Out 2020 às 15:14)

Évora passa a Alerta vermelho para a precipitação

Distrito Santarém, Lisboa, Setúbal, Alentejo e Algarve com alerta vermelho para Precipitação


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 15:15)

Marco pires disse:


> Aqui por Lisboa um dia absolutamente normal de chuva.
> Nada de chuva torrencial nem vento forte.
> Um dia totalmente banal de chuva continua fraca a moderada, completamente fora e contexto o alerta vermelho.
> A menos que para a tarde a dois piore, mas até agora um dia de chuva banal.
> Ontem de tarde isso sim foi um belo temporal.


1 - Os modelos parecem ter colocado a linha de maior precipitação mais a Norte do que ela está na realidade
2 - Preverem um alerta vermelho até às 6 e às 3 já estarem a falar em fracasso...


Albatroz disse:


> Évora passa a Alerta vermelho para a precipitação
> 
> Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


Penso que terem retirado tenha sido uma gralha


----------



## srr (20 Out 2020 às 15:20)

Abrantes - atingidos os 30mm

Rajada max 14 km/h


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 15:22)

joralentejano disse:


> *21mm* em Portalegre na última hora. Cerca de *51mm* até ao momento.
> *
> 68.1mm *na estação MeteoAlentejo.
> 
> *30.7mm* na netatmo e *16.8mm* em Campo Maior. O Sudeste do distrito vai começar a levar com mais chuva novamente, a partir de agora.


76,5mm na estação Meteoalentejo em Portalegre, e continua a chover, não parou um segundo desde manhã.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Out 2020 às 15:24)

Parece-me evidente que os modelos colocaram tudo mais a norte. Isso é também comprovado pelo campo de vento, bem mais forte a sul de Setúbal, o que faz pressupor que o centro do núcleo depressionário secundário tenha passado por essa região. Analisando o radar, pouco mais deverá chover a partir de agora na região de Lisboa e margem sul o resto do dia. No entanto, o Alentejo e Algarve deverão levar com uma bela rega.

Aqui por Sesimbra, acumulados bem mais generosos que em Lisboa um pouco devido às últimas 2/3 horas onde choveu moderado, por vezes forte, de forma persistente, elevando os acumulados para valores entre 30 a 40 mm. Juntando aos 50/60 mm de ontem, foram dois dias de chuva que fizeram a média do mês de Outubro, já não me posso queixar!

EDIT: Depois do tempo será fácil falar e criticar o IPMA pelo aviso vermelho em alguns distritos. A grande maioria de vocês, no seu lugar, teriam lançado os mesmos avisos ontem quando viram as actualizações dos modelos. Só prova mais uma vez que não podemos olhar aos modelos como a realidade comprovada, principalmente em campos como a precipitação. De uma forma geral, os modelos previram um potencial para imensa precipitação, e isso efectivamente ocorreu, ou estará para ocorrer nalguns locais mais para sul.


----------



## huguh (20 Out 2020 às 15:25)

continua a chover certinho e moderado. sem grandes intensidades , nem ventos


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Out 2020 às 15:25)

Agora o foco serão os aguaceiros que estão no oceano e podem vir acompanhados de trovoada! 

Por Camarate temos uma tarde de outono com chuva moderada e algum vento. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## meteo (20 Out 2020 às 15:25)

Marco pires disse:


> Aqui por Lisboa um dia absolutamente normal de chuva.
> Nada de chuva torrencial nem vento forte.
> Um dia totalmente banal de chuva continua fraca a moderada, completamente fora de contexto o alerta vermelho.
> A menos que para a tarde a coisa piore, mas até agora um dia de chuva banal.
> Ontem de tarde isso sim foi um belo temporal.



Este é daqueles eventos, em que o IPMA iria ser criticado de qualquer das formas. Ou lançava avisos vermelhos para todos os distritos em que fosse possível cair mais de 60 mm/6 horas (Que foi o que decidiu fazer), mas em alguns distritos tal se mostraria exagerado. Ou lançava aviso vermelho só para um ou outro distrito, mas provavelmente iria falhar por defeito, porque num outro distrito sem aviso vermelho também caíriam >60 mm/6 horas...

Os modelos nunca estiveram concordantes entre si, nem de run para run.


----------



## manganao (20 Out 2020 às 15:26)

aqui pelas caldas dia normal sem vento e a chuva uma constante mais moderada pela hora de almoço agora fraca


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 15:28)

Rede MeteoAlentejo:
Portalegre:* 78.3mm*
Estremoz: *66.9mm*
Redondo: *67.2mm*
Vila Viçosa: *60mm*

Rede Netatmo:
Estremoz: *68.2mm*
Évora: *66.6mm*
Alvito:* 53.3mm*
Estação entre Arronches/Elvas: *31.5mm*

Esta última está ainda um pouco de fora da precipitação mais intensa.

Em Leiria, alguma chuva, mas nada de especial. No entanto, estou muito contente com os acumulados da minha zona.


----------



## Sunset (20 Out 2020 às 15:30)

Pressão atmosférica para Lisboa a estacionar nos 996

Enviado do meu MAR-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 15:32)

*Estremoz: Árvore atinge viatura e deixa uma pessoa ferida na EN4 (c/vídeo)*
Uma árvore de grande porte atingiu, esta tarde, uma viatura ligeira de mercadorias na Estrada Nacional 4 próximo de Estremoz.
O acidente ocorreu cerca das 13h49, na Estrada Nacional 4, junto à Herdade das Servas, próximo da cidade de Estremoz, no distrito de Évora.

O Digital


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 15:33)

Chuva e vento forte agora, por este andar acho que se vão passar os 100mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 15:35)

Bem, 2 minutos de ventania constante acompanhada de chuva moderada, *90 km/h* na estação do lado. Agora chove forte!


----------



## Nickname (20 Out 2020 às 15:36)

*13.5ºC*
Chuva moderada a forte na última hora, *20.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## almeida96 (20 Out 2020 às 15:37)

Por aqui vai chovendo desde manhã, com algumas pequenas pausas...

Ora mais forte, ora mais fraca...Mas nada de anormal. Por enquanto, não se justificou o aviso vermelho por aqui...e ainda bem! 

Acumulados:
Galamares - 24,4 mm (65 mm ontem)
Albarraque - 22,6 mm
Abrunheira - 18,1 mm
Sintra-Serra - 22,6 mm
Morelinho - 15,2 mm
Belas - 18 mm
Mucifal - 23,6 mm


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 15:39)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 15:40)

A luz a piscar mais uma vez. O vento abrandou de repente para os 30's mas chove forte.


----------



## JPAG (20 Out 2020 às 15:41)

Grande dia para o Alentejo! Finalmente...

Chuva moderada a forte em Beja na última hora, depois de uma manhã de alguns aguaceiros e chuva fraca. A estação IPMA de Beja está sem pluviómetro e o mesmo acontece com a estação do MeteoAlentejo. A estação mais próxima indica cerca de *30mm. *Algumas rajadas mas "normal" para a época.

A minha zona ainda se está a safar melhor!  Vila Viçosa segue já com mais de* 62mm*, Redondo com *68mm* e Estremoz com *70mm *(dados MeteoAlentejo)


----------



## Fpinto (20 Out 2020 às 15:43)

Por aqui chove bem, mas sem grandes espetáculos. Acumulado de 37mm, práticamente sem vento.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 15:50)

Já *90mm* em Portalegre. Os últimos minutos têm sido intensos, aparentemente. Só já na próxima atualização é que a EMA deve registar outro acumulado horário bastante elevado.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2020 às 15:51)

parou de chover, 21mm só hoje... a ver se vem mais ainda.


----------



## Pisfip (20 Out 2020 às 15:51)

Pela vila da Batalha continua a chuva certinha desde o início do dia. Não há sinal do vento nem a intensidade de chuva se compara a ontem. 
Temperatura nos 19 graus e um acidente ainda por resolver no Ic2 em frente ao Mosteiro 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 15:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Já *90mm* em Portalegre. Os últimos minutos têm sido intensos, aparentemente. Só já na próxima atualização é que a EMA deve registar outro acumulado horário bastante elevado.




45,9 mm desde as 11h até às 15h, ou seja mais de 10 mm por hora. Esperemos a atualização da próxima hora (15h às 16h)


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 15:54)

Parece que abrandou a chuva de novo, foi mais um belo momento de chuva constante. 91mm na estação do MeteoAlentejo, e entretanto volta o vento muito forte, fazem à vez


----------



## Mjhb (20 Out 2020 às 15:54)

Boa tarde! Nas últimas duas horas tem chovido moderado a forte em Viseu, constante, a um ritmo que não permite já aos terrenos absorver. Riachos a correr, lameiros alagados e um belíssimo dia de outono com sabor a inverno, que tanta falta fazia principalmente para os companheiros a sul do Tejo! Que este inverno nos tire a barriga de misérias


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 15:55)

Entre as 2 e as 3 tivemos 28,1 mm na Zebreira e 21,7 mm em Sines. Sines vai com 76,9 mm em 6 horas (cerca de 120% do valor médio mensal)


----------



## dahon (20 Out 2020 às 15:55)

Nickname disse:


> *13.5ºC*
> Chuva moderada a forte na última hora, *20.1mm* acumulados.


Só o vento é que para já não se faz sentir, tudo muito calmo.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 15:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> 45,9 mm desde as 11h até às 15h, ou seja mais de 10 mm por hora. Esperemos a atualização da próxima hora (15h às 16h)


Não consegues relatar o estado do Rio Caia? É verdade que estava tudo muito seco, mas é muita chuva...


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2020 às 15:56)

*35.2mm*, ainda cai uma chuvita mais fraca, vento acalmou já, pelo radar começa a falhar também nesta zona, a partir de agora, pelo menos da frente dita, não espero já muito mais que isto, tava a ver se ia aos 40 mas não sei se chega


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 15:56)

Por Arronches continua a torneira aberta com chuva forte, intensa e persistente. Continuamos com rate horário elevado e com bastante vento.
Logo darei conta de como é que se vê os efeitos da chuva nos terrenos, quando fizer a viagem para a capital do distrito. Uma coisa já sei: a EN 246 vai parecer um queijo suíço...


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 15:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Não consegues relatar o estado do Rio Caia? É verdade que estava tudo muito seco, mas é muita chuva...



Logo mais tarde


----------



## PaulusLx (20 Out 2020 às 15:59)

A montanha bem espremida lá vai parindo um ratinho. 
Alerta amarelo para todo o território seria o mais indicado, obviamente.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 15:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Logo mais tarde


Agradeço! 

*92.1mm* em Portalegre
*33mm* na netatmo e começa agora a chegar chuva mais intensa à zona onde está a estação.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2020 às 16:01)

Ups pois foi de focinho...o piso está muito escorregadio para os pesados...



Pisfip disse:


> Pela vila da Batalha continua a chuva certinha desde o início do dia. Não há sinal do vento nem a intensidade de chuva se compara a ontem.
> Temperatura nos 19 graus e um acidente ainda por resolver no Ic2 em frente ao Mosteiro
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 16:05)

Autêntico diluvio!


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 16:07)

PaulusLx disse:


> A montanha bem espremida lá vai parindo um ratinho.
> Alerta amarelo para todo o território seria o mais indicado, obviamente.


Já cá faltava... Lá porque em Lisboa o dia tem sido fraco, não quer dizer que seja assim em todo o lado, Faro já teve 50 mm em 4 horas, Sines vai com quase 80 mm, Portalegre também tem acumulados altíssimos. O IPMA meteu alerta vermelho em todos os lugares onde poderia haver precipitação extrema, não quer dizer que acontecesse realmente em todos


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 16:08)

Bacias do Alentejo podem ter cheias importantes:






Acumulados das 13 às 14 utc: *Sines* com *78,6 mm* hoje até às 14 utc é a estação com maior acumulado.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 16:08)

Tal é a ventania mais uma vez, barulho medonho e portas a bater mesmo com tudo fechado


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 16:10)

Várias linhas de instabilidade a percorrerem o Alentejo de SO para NE, com valores elevados de precipitação em curtos períodos de tempo, perfeitamente visíveis nos radares de Loulé e de Coruche


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2020 às 16:11)

PaulusLx disse:


> A montanha bem espremida lá vai parindo um ratinho.
> Alerta amarelo para todo o território seria o mais indicado, obviamente.



Lisboa não é o país todo...


----------



## Norther (20 Out 2020 às 16:12)

Por aqui chove bem, com vento fraco de SW, 15.1°C 94%HR.
Desde ontem ja registo 113.1mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2020 às 16:12)

A linha de instabilidade que vem percorrendo o Algarve, segundo o Prociv vem causando inundações em Lagos e Portimão. Por aqui, é queda de árvores e de estruturas devido ao vento.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 16:13)

Por aqui acalmou tudo depois da passagem da linha da instabilidade. Vai chovendo fraco, algumas rajadas mais fortes, mas tranquilo. Foi uma boa rega à pouco


----------



## frederico (20 Out 2020 às 16:13)

O sotavento algarvio surpreendeu e fez mais de 50 por cento da média esta madrugada. Tavira teve mais de 35 mm, Faro mais de 50 mm, Castro Marim mais de 25 mm e Martinlongo mais de 30 mm. O coração da serra a norte de Tavira e sul de Martinlongo, que abastece as barragens de Odeleite e do Beliche, pelo radar, deve ter tido ainda mais chuva. Os modelos genericamente não previam isto e colocavam o grosso da precipitação para esta tarde e início de noite. Os dados estão lançados para o mês poder acabar na média em termos de precipitação.


----------



## Toby (20 Out 2020 às 16:15)




----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2020 às 16:19)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, desde as 8:15 da manhã, se bem que agora há pouco abrandou um pouco a chuva, e aumentou o vento soprando de forma moderada.
Já vi uma publicação, que dizia que Tomar segue com 50 mm, de acumulado.


Que grande dilúvio, sem sombra de dúvidas.

"Aldeia do Carvalho - Covilhã
137mm acumulados até agora em menos de 24h."

Fonte: *Meteoestrela - Serra da Estrela*


----------



## trovoadas (20 Out 2020 às 16:23)

Temporal por Albufeira!

Chuva e vento fortes! Mar bem picado!


----------



## Toby (20 Out 2020 às 16:24)

Pisfip disse:


> Pela vila da Batalha continua a chuva certinha desde o início do dia. Não há sinal do vento nem a intensidade de chuva se compara a ontem.
> Temperatura nos 19 graus e um acidente ainda por resolver no Ic2 em frente ao Mosteiro
> 
> 
> ...





jamestorm disse:


> Ups pois foi de focinho...o piso está muito escorregadio para os pesados...



IC2, eu chamo-lhe a Estrada dos Mortos.
A descida (em ambos os sentidos) em direcção ao mosteiro é perigosa em todas as condições meteorológicas... ficamos com o rabo do anterior..


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 16:25)

Em Portalegre, só de barco. 

*96mm* na estação MeteoAlentejo.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 16:25)

Voltou mais uma chuvada, 96mm na estação do MeteoAlentejo.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 16:26)

Sines


----------



## aoc36 (20 Out 2020 às 16:27)

Por Albufeira em frente ao mar parece que vai tudo voar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2020 às 16:29)

Boas...continua ...mais vento com algumas rajadas ,a pressão a descer,com 18.0ºC e 75.0mm de


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 16:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Em Portalegre, só de barco.
> 
> *96mm* na estação MeteoAlentejo.



Entrada do Reguengo se não estou enganado. @Davidmpb podes confirmar??


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 16:31)

Quebrada a barreira dos 100mm. Continua a chover forte.


----------



## 1337 (20 Out 2020 às 16:31)

Que mapas são esses Toby?


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 16:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Entrada do Reguengo se não estou enganado. @Davidmpb podes confirmar??


Não, é na curva junto à Igreja do Bonfim, se não estou enganado.

*101.1mm*

Acumulado a disparar novamente. Dia histórico, certamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 16:32)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Entrada do Reguengo se não estou enganado. @Davidmpb podes confirmar??


Parece-me a estrada que vai do Liceu para o Areeiro por acaso.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 16:33)

Volta a chover com intensidade por Coimbra


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2020 às 16:34)

uma estação de um amigo Davis, no Bairro da Areia (arredores de Coruche) vai com *57.6mm* e no Couço qusae nos *60mm*


----------



## casr26 (20 Out 2020 às 16:35)

Pelo que vejo o IPMA esteve muito bem em lançar o aviso laranja para vários distritos, se tomarmos em linha de conta o que está a acontecer no Alentejo facilmente chegamos a essa conclusão...por vezes não é assim tão linear confirmar algumas trajectórias destes eventos e sinceramente prefiro estar prevenido e do que ser apanhado de surpresa como já aconteceu algumas vezes em que avisos amarelos deram para derrubar postes de alta tensão nas serras aqui no Oeste. 

Creio que os avisos de precipitação já podem começar a ser levantados de norte para sul com o passar das horas mas as autoridades competentes estiveram bem desta vez. 

Entre Cadaval e Bombarral no Oeste tivemos uma noite e manhã chuvosa à moda antiga adequado à época, nada de muito significativo e agora esperemos que não existam dissabores com os ventos nas próximas horas. 

Enviado do meu VFD 700 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 16:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Não, é na curva junto à Igreja do Bonfim, se não estou enganado.
> 
> *101.1mm*
> 
> Acumulado a disparar novamente. Dia histórico, certamente.





SpiderVV disse:


> Parece-me a estrada que vai do Liceu para o Areeiro por acaso.



Sim, têm razão. Uii se está assim, nem imagino como irá na Água da Prata... Recebe água da parte alta do Cabeço de Mouro e das encostas por detrás do Seminário...


----------



## Toby (20 Out 2020 às 16:36)

1337 disse:


> Que mapas são esses Toby?



WU, infelizmente mantemos um formato de imagem não muito grande e perdemos algumas das estações. 
https://www.wunderground.com/wundermap


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 16:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sim, têm razão. Uii se está assim, nem imagino como irá na Água da Prata... Recebe água da parte alta do Cabeço de Mouro e das encostas por detrás do Seminário...


A estrada ao pé do Campo da Feira também não deve estar famosa. 

Segundo o Meteociel, a EMA acumulou mais 18mm na nova atualização.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 16:48)

27,8 mm em Évora das 3 às 4, 18,2 mm em Portalegre, que já leva 64,1 mm em apenas 5 horas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 16:49)

Belos acumulados das 15h às 16h.

*27.8mm* em Évora e *20.9mm* em Portimão.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 16:49)

Movimento das nuvens é agora de Sudoeste. O vento à superfície afeiçoa-se ao relevo, há eólicas viradas a SW e outra a SSW ou Sul. Algumas estão paradas, por prevenção talvez?

Tecto dos nimbostratus nos 400m.

20201020-152711 WNW





20201020-152630utc_WNW





20201020-152656utc_W





*21,4 mm* em Bucelas (por trás dos montes das eólicas nas fotos)

Vento em Santa Iria rodou para *WSW* e enfraqueceu para cerca de *20 Km/h*, sem rajadas significativas.

Acumulado aqui no bairro, zona alta da Póvoa, *23,4 mm*.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 16:50)

joralentejano disse:


> A estrada ao pé do Campo da Feira também não deve estar famosa.
> 
> Segundo o Meteociel, a EMA acumulou mais 18mm na nova atualização.



18,2 mm.
81,3 mm desde as 0h


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 16:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Em Portalegre, só de barco.
> 
> *96mm* na estação MeteoAlentejo.


Só de barco mesmo, fui cortar o cabelo, e há estradas completamente alagadas, a estrada que vai para os covoes parece um rio.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Out 2020 às 16:52)

Covilhã, 79.2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 16:52)

Epá, nem reparei nos 20,9 mm da Praia da Rocha por estar no fundo da página, valor bem alto também


----------



## MSantos (20 Out 2020 às 16:54)

Boas! 

Continuamos na mesma toada por aqui pela Azambuja, chuva sempre persistente, quase sempre fraca/moderada algumas vezes um pouco mais forte desde as 8h.

Hoje, tal como ontem está a ser um excelente dias de rega, ideal para encher barragens e repor aquíferos.


----------



## cool (20 Out 2020 às 16:56)

Boas.
Aqui por Grândola chove incessantemente desde manhã, regra geral chuva moderada.
A terra estava tão seca que ainda só deu para absorver....parece uma esponja.
Com tanta chuva nem uma linha de água corre ainda, mas já não me lembrava de tanta chuva assim de seguida.
Tem sido um dia daqueles que por estas bandas parece estar em vias de extinção !


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 17:10)

N_Fig disse:


> 27,8 mm em Évora das 3 às 4, 18,2 mm em Portalegre, que já leva 64,1 mm em apenas 5 horas!





Duarte Sousa disse:


> *27.8mm* em Évora



Vão começar relatos de inundações mais ou menos sérias pelo Alentejo, um acumulado horário desses já com precedentes de outros também significativos só pode dar enxurradas urbanas.







Acumulado hoje em Évora até às 15 utc:* 68,8 mm* ; ontem: 12,8 mm. Soma *78,6 mm* em menos de 24 horas

Isto significa que este evento já ultrapassou em Évora a média da precipitação acumulada em Outubro, segundo as Normais 1971-2000: *69,8 mm*.
E ultrapassou ainda o valor diário máximo registado naquelas Normais, que era de apenas *56,0 mm* em Outubro, e irá certamente ultrapassar também o máximo diário do período 1971-2000 que é *69,8 mm*.
No entanto é preciso saber se se trata da mesma localização da estação.

Seja como fôr, 'Barbara' já é um evento excepcional em vários locais, e ainda não terminou.


----------



## frederico (20 Out 2020 às 17:11)

Deve agravar no sotavento nas próximas horas, segundo modelos e radar. A ver se se faz a média do mês. Devem faltar 10 a 25 mm no litoral do sotavento e no Nordeste algarvio. A peneplanicie de Castro Verde, no entanto, precisa ainda de muita água!


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Out 2020 às 17:12)

Chuva forte, fui tomar uma banhoca, não sei desde quando. Tendência a diminuir.


----------



## VimDePantufas (20 Out 2020 às 17:13)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui talvez há umas 2 ou 3 horas que não chove, nem tão pouco algum vento .


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Out 2020 às 17:16)

Cai com intensidade outra vez.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 17:16)




----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2020 às 17:19)

Por aqui, o vento mete bastante respeito, com rajadas fortes.  Distrito de Faro com 32 ocorrências, devido a quedas de árvores, queda de estruturas e inundações, seguida do distrito de Évora, com 24 ocorrências devido a inundações.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 17:21)

*115mm* em Portalegre. Incrível!

*40mm *na netatmo. *21mm* em Campo Maior. Típicas diferenças!  A zona de Arronches deve rondar os 60/70mm, o que é bastante significativo.

Estremoz segue para os 100mm também.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2020 às 17:22)

E foi só isto em vento? Por aqui nem se sente o Vento
*26mm*  faz um total de *74mm* desde inicio do evento.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 17:22)

Bem, já deu problemas esta chuva toda. Já abrandou e chove apenas fraco agora mas inundou-me bem a garagem do prédio, é a primeira vez...


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2020 às 17:24)

Passagem de forte chuvada aqui por Lagoa, com lençóis de água e pequenas inundações um pouco por todo o concelho.
O acumulado subiu rapidamente para os 27,8mm e 18,6mm no Sitio das Fontes e em Carvoeiro.
Realce para os *99,8km/h* registados em Carvoeiro.

Agora vai chovendo mais fraco.


----------



## Nickname (20 Out 2020 às 17:26)

*14ºC*
Períodos de chuva forte nas últimas 2 horas, *33mm* acumulados.
O vento tem estado calmo.

Outubro segue nos *83.5mm*, ainda longe da média mensal.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Out 2020 às 17:28)

O grosso da precipitação está a cair onde fazia mais falta  Não percebo o descontentamento de algumas pessoas, mas enfim...   Azeitão segue com *34.1mm*,  *99.6mm* em menos de 24 horas Ou seja , já acima da média para o mês de Outubro , quem sabe daqui por uns dias se não temos a Epsilon a deixar mais umas migalhinhas


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Out 2020 às 17:30)

Na Ericeira, agora, chove muito pouco e quase não há vento. Está um final de tarde de ar limpo e bastante calmo. Suspeito que possa haver um belo por-do-sol. A ver vamos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Out 2020 às 17:33)

Azeitão à cerca de 2 horas


----------



## Marco pires (20 Out 2020 às 17:37)

Bom, e parece que está a terminar.
Como eu disse aqui por Lisboa nada de mais.
Um belo dia de chuva sem dúvida mas muito longe do que estava previsto seja em termos de intensidade como de vento.
O aviso laranja era perfeitamente aceitável, o aviso vermelho foi contraproducente e banalizar o aviso mais grave pode ter más consequências no futuro.
Resumindo: muita chuva e durante muitas horas o que é excelente, mas nada de anormal ou fora do comum.
E atenção que me estou a referir a Lisboa cidade, o resto do país ou mesmo do distrito não sei, pelo que o aviso vermelho para o distrito de Lisboa até pode ter justificação, mas não creio.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2020 às 17:38)

Sei que é chato mas já tinha saudades de ver estas típicas imagens! 


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Azeitão à cerca de 2 horas


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 17:43)

123.7mm na estação de Portalegre do MeteoAlentejo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 17:44)

Não tenho palavras para o que chove na zona de Portalegre. Em vários anos em que faço a viagem, nunca assisti a uma situação tão dantesca de precipitação.
@joralentejano  O Rio Caia não irá demorar a passar a ponte do Porto de Manes, pois a cheia que vai a montante é excepcional...


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 17:48)

16,4 mm em Portalegre das 4 às 5, 95,8 mm acumulados desde a meia-noite


----------



## meko60 (20 Out 2020 às 17:50)

Pela parte que me tocou da Bárbara, soube a pouco. Pouca chuva e pouco vento e trovoada nem vislumbre, nada demais para a altura do ano, o aviso vermelho para o distrito de Setúbal até poderá estar correcto, mas para o município de Almada, acho que o aviso laranja ou até quiçá amarelo teria sido suficiente.Não sei se é possível emitirem por concelho, mas seria mais útil.
O acumulado até agora é de 17mm, ficou pela metade do de ontem.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 17:53)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não tenho palavras para o que chove na zona de Portalegre. Em vários anos em que faço a viagem, nunca assisti a uma situação tão dantesca de precipitação.
> @joralentejano  O Rio Caia não irá demorar a passar a ponte do Porto de Manes, pois a cheia que vai a montante é excepcional...


O facto de estar tudo bastante seco é um fator de sorte para o Rio não galgar margens e fazer das suas. No entanto, com o que ainda está a cair, não me admira que ainda aconteça. Vamos ver...
*126.3mm* em Portalegre e continua a intensidade. Isto não é nenhuma brincadeira para a região em questão.


----------



## Toby (20 Out 2020 às 17:55)

Interrupção muito breve aqui. A chuva recomeçou, mas não com grande intensidade.


----------



## charlie17 (20 Out 2020 às 17:57)

Até agora, acumulado de 44.0mm em Coruche.
Será que a precipitação deste evento será suficiente para haver subida do caudal do Sorraia?


----------



## trovoadas (20 Out 2020 às 17:58)

Pelos Algarves (Albufeira e Quarteira) chove forte e puxado a vento. A "Bárbara" está literalmente a despejar o seu alto teor de humidade. O vento apesar de forte não está nada do outro mundo, para já...
Pelo que vejo os solos altamente ressequidos também estão a dar conta do recado. Não sei como estará nas serrras...certamente estão a captar mais precipitação do que o litoral.


----------



## talingas (20 Out 2020 às 18:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> 123.7mm na estação de Portalegre do MeteoAlentejo.



Nem queria acreditar quando vi... Mas perece-me ser um valor real, está tudo ok com a estação. E já vai a caminho dos 129mm.


----------



## MikeCT (20 Out 2020 às 18:02)

Por Faro (cidade) o dia já rendeu 71,2mm, a média mensal está feita.. O vento forte com rajadas que chegaram aos 80,5 km/h à pouco.. Parece que ainda vem alguma água. Na avenida principal ( 5 de Outubro) caiu uma árvore de grande porte que cortou uma das faixas.


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Out 2020 às 18:04)

Praticamente não chove neste momento, depois de mais de meia hora a descarregar.

De acordo com o GFS, o pior já terá passado.

EDIT:
Tudo sem stress algum.


----------



## Edward (20 Out 2020 às 18:05)

meko60 disse:


> Pela parte que me tocou da Bárbara, soube a pouco. Pouca chuva e pouco vento e trovoada nem vislumbre, nada demais para a altura do ano, o aviso vermelho para o distrito de Setúbal até poderá estar correcto, mas para o município de Almada, acho que o aviso laranja ou até quiçá amarelo teria sido suficiente.Não sei se é possível emitirem por concelho, mas seria mais útil.
> O acumulado até agora é de 17mm, ficou pela metade do de ontem.



Percebo o que diz, no distrito de Lisboa, principalmente no norte do distrito, o aviso vermelho acabou por não se justificar.

Mas estes eventos geram sempre incerteza em relação aos locais mais afectados, como se viu. E se com os distritos, que já têm alguma dimensão, há sempre avisos que são atribuídos sem a correspondência da real situação que se vem a verificar, imagine como seria com os concelhos, que são territórios muito mais fragmentados. Era preciso ter um modelo de previsão muito eficaz, que infelizmente não existe.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2020 às 18:08)

São Pedro, abriu literalmente as portas por aqui.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2020 às 18:09)

"IP2 perto de Évora.
A via e campos completamente alagados no Alentejo! Certamente "ouro" para os agricultores.
Circule com precaução"



Sigo neste momento com aguaceiros fracos, mas persistentes.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Out 2020 às 18:09)

Novamente chuva intensa por Viseu, mas sem vento e temperatura relativamente amena. A manter-se assim, até ao final do dia acabo com uma piscina no quintal


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 18:12)

Por aqui está excelente!
Chove bem, tocadinha a vento, ora forte ora moderado.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Out 2020 às 18:12)

Atenção à precipitação principalmente no sotavento Algarvio! Não desarma a chuva forte. À meia hora que estou à espera para sair do carro!

A 125 já deve ser um rio desde as 4 estradas até Boliqueime...


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2020 às 18:13)

De referir também os acumulados de algumas estações no Nordeste Transmontano.

Aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m - 6 Km  NE da vila)  segue com *33.27 mm* e a contar ( parece que já resolveram o problema do vento )







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


Estação de Palaçoulo ( perto de Miranda do Douro ) com uns expressivos *54.4 mm* e a contar:






https://app.weathercloud.net/map#1795625654

Em ambos os casos uma excelente rega também para estas terras e que já fazia bastante falta 

No passado Sábado dia 17/10, a barragem de Penas Roias estava assim, conforme já tinha mostrado no Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro:


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 18:13)

Por aqui está excelente!
Chove bem, tocadinha a vento, ora forte ora moderado.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Out 2020 às 18:14)

Atenção à precipitação principalmente no sotavento Algarvio! Não desarma a chuva forte. À meia hora que estou à espera para sair do carro!

A 125 já deve ser um rio desde as 4 estradas até Boliqueime...


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 18:19)

Finalmente a chuva está a abrandar, a estação do meteoalentejo segue nos 134mm, a do IPMA também já passou dos 100mm, é água por todo o lado.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 18:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O grosso da precipitação está a cair onde fazia mais falta  Não percebo o descontentamento de algumas pessoas, mas enfim...   Azeitão segue com *34.1mm*,  *99.6mm* em menos de 24 horas. Ou seja , já acima da média para o mês de Outubro , quem sabe daqui por uns dias se não temos a Epsilon a deixar mais umas migalhinhas



Subscrevo. 



Davidmpb disse:


> Finalmente a chuva está a abrandar, a estação do meteoalentejo segue nos 134mm, a do IPMA também já passou dos 100mm, é água por todo o lado.



Portalegre ultrapassou tudo o que constava de máximos diários e médias mensais de acumulados, de qualquer mês, das Normais 1971-2000.
A estação que consta nas Normais é a de altitude 597 m.
Mais um 'caso' da 'Barbara' a investigar a fundo, e outros mais haverá porque isto ainda não fica por aqui.


----------



## hurricane (20 Out 2020 às 18:32)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não tenho palavras para o que chove na zona de Portalegre. Em vários anos em que faço a viagem, nunca assisti a uma situação tão dantesca de precipitação.
> @joralentejano  O Rio Caia não irá demorar a passar a ponte do Porto de Manes, pois a cheia que vai a montante é excepcional...



Fotos?


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 18:35)

StormRic disse:


> Portalegre ultrapassou tudo o que constava de máximos diários e médias mensais de acumulados, de qualquer mês, das Normais 1971-2000.
> A estação que consta nas Normais é a de altitude 597 m.


É a mesma estação da atual, pelo menos na lista de estações do IPMA aparece a essa altitude


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2020 às 18:38)

Chuva fortíssima com rajadas muito fortes de vento. Assustador!


----------



## sielwolf (20 Out 2020 às 18:40)

Portimão - largo Gil Eanes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POCO F2 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## sielwolf (20 Out 2020 às 18:41)

Portimão - Largo Gil Eanes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POCO F2 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 18:42)

Portalegre:


----------



## Toby (20 Out 2020 às 18:43)

BARBARA sacudirá os nossos vizinhos do norte da Europa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Out 2020 às 18:45)

Este evento foi uma barbaridade aqui pelo litoral norte.
Falharam redondamente nos avisos laranja e amarelo respetivamente.

Acontece.. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2020 às 18:45)

Boas...continua sem parar ,já houve momentos de vento agitado com chuva,com 16.6ºC e 90.0mm de .


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 18:48)




----------



## sielwolf (20 Out 2020 às 18:48)

Portimão - junto ao Continente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POCO F2 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## sielwolf (20 Out 2020 às 18:48)

Portimão - junto ao Continente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POCO F2 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (20 Out 2020 às 18:48)

Boa tarde!

Panorama da Baía de Cascais agora! Será que vêm trovoadas a Poente?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 18:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Este evento foi uma barbaridade aqui pelo litoral norte.
> Falharam redondamente nos avisos laranja e amarelo respetivamente.
> 
> Acontece..
> ...


Se para a região de Lisboa considero o aviso vermelho perfeitamente normal apesar de ter acabado por chover pouco (veja-se o que choveu em Sines ou Évora, por exemplo, uns km mais acima e caía na capital), acho que os avisos no litoral Norte foram exagerados, não me lembro de ver nada de especial previsto nos modelos para aí


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 18:50)

*Ocorrências de meteorologia adversa* neste momento. Destaque para Faro com 41 e Évora com 26.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 18:51)

Mais 19 mm em Portalegre das 5 às 6, cerca de 115 mm no dia todo


----------



## fcapelas (20 Out 2020 às 18:52)

N_Fig disse:


> Mais 19 mm em Portalegre das 5 às 6, cerca de 115 mm no dia todo


Eu posso dizer q nunca na minha vida tinha visto uma imagem de radar assim, Portugal de lés a lés...


----------



## fcapelas (20 Out 2020 às 18:53)

fcapelas disse:


> Eu posso dizer q nunca na minha vida tinha visto uma imagem de radar assim, Portugal de lés a lés...


Vão 70ltr SRomão Vila Viçosa


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 18:54)

Volta a chover forte, *140mm, *na estação meteoalentejo em Portalegre, e vendo o radar a chuva está para durar.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Out 2020 às 18:54)

Boa noite.

Tudo muito calmo por cá, vento e chuva incluídos.
Os períodos de chuva trouxeram-me *8,4 mm* de *acumulado* neste dia. *Na EMA de Paços de ferreira 7,0 mm*.

*Tactual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 91%

Ema Paços de ferreira
Tactual: 13,6ºC
Hr: 100%*​


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 18:56)

O centro da Barbara já terá passado nesta altura pela latitude de Lisboa?

A rotação do vento, a descida de temperatura, a precipitação fraca e o aspecto do movimento geral no radar e satélite parecem-me indicar que sim.


----------



## MikeCT (20 Out 2020 às 18:56)

Dia épico, a caminho de 1/5 da precipitação anual num dia ..continua a chover forte em Faro (cidade), seguimos com 89,2mm.


----------



## JPAG (20 Out 2020 às 18:58)

Por Beja chove quase de forma interrupta à algumas horas. De acordo com a estação a 10 km da cidade, cerca de* 50mm *até agora. Finalmente vou ver os campos com algum verde nas próximas semanas.

Vila Viçosa prestes prestes a chegar aos *100mm. *Neste momento com 98.4mm.. Estremoz já nos 104mm e o Redondo já nos 105mm. Imagino como devem estar as ribeiras na zona da Serra d'Ossa. 

Já vi vários vídeos da estradas na zona de Évora e parecem autenticas piscinas. Várias ribeiras e rios a galgar margens. Isto se tivesse acontecido com os solos já com alguma água seria problemático. 

EDIT: entretanto Vila Viçosa já vai nos 104mm


----------



## trovoadas (20 Out 2020 às 19:04)

Chove fraco e já se vê una grande aberta a Oeste. É o fim do evento por aqui!  Era bom ter mais alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas nas próximas horas...


----------



## trovoadas (20 Out 2020 às 19:05)

trovoadas disse:


> Chove fraco e já se vê una grande aberta a Oeste. É o fim do evento por aqui!  Era bom ter mais alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas nas próximas horas...


O vento também cessou completamente! Impressionante!


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 19:08)

Chove copiosamente, a iluminação da rua foi-se.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 19:08)

Chove a potes de novo! Mais me parece que a vizinhança tem de ir a correr para a garagem mais uma vez porque a rua parece um rio, está uma sarjeta da câmara entupida que está a causar estes problemas todos... Mas enfim. 

*147mm.*


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 19:10)

Quase 150mm em Portalegre e continua a chover imenso  Que dia por lá e pelo radar ainda promete mais...

Vários estações do Alentejo Central também superam os 100mm. 

*60mm* na netatmo.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 19:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Quase 150mm em Portalegre e continua a chover imenso  Que dia por lá e pelo radar ainda promete mais...
> 
> Vários estações do Alentejo Central também superam os 100mm.
> 
> *60mm* na netatmo.


Hoje é um dia histórico de chuva no Alentejo.
Estou sem luz em casa.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 19:15)

Vamos ver se a EMA bate o recorde de 1986, onde registou 137.9mm/24h no dia 16 de setembro. Nestas situações os acumulados variam sempre um pouco geograficamente.

Continua a chover forte.


----------



## marcoacmaia (20 Out 2020 às 19:17)

45.8 mm, no Entroncamento, até agora (desde as 0h)


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 19:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vamos ver se a EMA bate o recorde de 1986, onde registou 137.9mm/24h no dia 16 de setembro. Nestas situações os acumulados variam sempre um pouco geograficamente.
> 
> Continua a chover forte.


Não sabia que tinha registado esse valor. Nas normais do IPMA, o valor mais alto de todos os meses no período 71/2000 é 75.5mm em Outubro de 1979. No entanto, acredito que já tenha registado valores superiores...


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 19:21)

Longe dos valores noutros lugares do país, mas Coimbra acumulou hoje 43,1 mm, nada mau! Já o pluviómetro na Figueira deve ter entupido ontem à tarde...


joralentejano disse:


> Não sabia que tinha registado esse valor. Nas normais do IPMA, o valor mais alto de todos os meses no período 71/2000 é 75.5mm em Outubro de 1979. No entanto, acredito que já tenha registado valores superiores...


Pois, também foi o meu pensamento, não está esse máximo nas normais


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 19:22)

N_Fig disse:


> Longe dos valores noutros lugares do país, mas Coimbra acumulou hoje 43,1 mm, nada mau! Já o pluviómetro na Figueira deve ter entupido ontem à tarde...
> 
> Pois, também foi o meu pensamento, não está esse máximo nas normais


Ah, interessante. Então deve ter sido desconsiderado, e nesse caso seria recorde.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2020 às 19:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> Hoje é um dia histórico de chuva no Alentejo.
> Estou sem luz em casa.



Um jantar romântico à luz das velas com a Bárbara.   

O Estádio do Algarve virou piscina


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 19:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ah, interessante. Então deve ter sido desconsiderado, e nesse caso seria recorde.


Mas esse valor de 75,5 mm já não seria recorde, pelo menos em novembro de 2007 houve um valor de 81 mm, não sei se seria esse o maior valor


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 19:26)

E há mais locais a concorrer para acumulados de relevo e de renome:

No interior Norte e Centro começam a aparecer valores muito elevados: *Zebreira com 28,1 mm às 14h*, enquadrado por quatro dezenas horárias e mais precipitação fraca prévia = *81,4 mm* só hoje.
A somar aos 18,9 mm de ontem desde as 18h dá um total em 24 horas de *100,3 mm* !






Portalegre continua a somar, com quatro totais horários à volta dos 20 mm:


----------



## JPAG (20 Out 2020 às 19:27)

Vila Viçosa continua a acumular.. vai com uns impressionantes *115mm*!!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 19:32)

SYNOP 18h UTC da EMA de Portalegre relata 114.0mm/12h.


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2020 às 19:40)

as hortas à volta de Faro com bastante água... imagem que não se vê todos os anos.

nem mesmo o arroio que passa atrás do campo de jogos da penha conteve a água.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 19:43)

E pronto, vai chovendo mais fraco, já virou o vento para W e baixou a temp. Adeus Bárbara! Agora a lotaria do pós-frontal... E as assinaturas de radar a ficarem ainda mais intensas quando passa a fronteira


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2020 às 19:43)

as barracas aguentaram mas os cavalos dos calós estão a nadar...


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 19:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> E pronto, vai chovendo mais fraco, já virou o vento para W e baixou a temp. Adeus Bárbara! Agora a lotaria do pós-frontal... E as assinaturas de radar a ficarem ainda mais intensas quando passa a fronteira


Parece que sim, chove fraco agora, mesmo assim já não nos podemos queixar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2020 às 19:47)

"Cabeço de Vide, Portalegre"

É impressionante a velocidade do caudal,  acabo por nem saber ao certo, se se trata de um rio, ou de uma estrada.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 19:47)

Mais ou menos 125 mm acumulados em Portalegre até às 7, de destacar nesta hora o valor de 18,6 mm em Faro


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 19:48)

Vento em WSW à volta dos 20 Km/h, 16,2ºC, 88%, pressão em subida lenta, 2,2 hPa desde o mínimo à passagem do centro da Barbara.
Pelos perfis horários barométricos o centro estará agora à latitude de Aveiro, mas também é preciso ter em conta a própria variação de pressão no centro das depressões principal e secundária.

Linha de instabilidade sobre a Região Oeste, associada desta vez à 'mãe da Barbara'


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2020 às 19:51)

Que valente caudal, para este inicio de outono.


----------



## Pek (20 Out 2020 às 19:53)

Pinofranqueado (Cáceres): 231 mm hoje.

P.S.:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 19:56)

Do lado de lá da fronteira, Sistema Central em aviso vermelho. Valores impressionantes também naquela região.

*108mm* em Valência de Alcântara, a poucos km's de Portalegre.


----------



## Nickname (20 Out 2020 às 20:04)

Por aqui continua a chuva moderada a forte, já *50.7mm* acumulados.


Maiores valores do distrito até às 19h, no mapa do ipma:

Vila Nova de Paiva: 54mm
Sátão: 52.1mm
Chãs de Tavares, Mangualde: 51.2mm (sem dados das 17 às 18h)


----------



## Toby (20 Out 2020 às 20:06)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Out 2020 às 20:09)

Dia histórico de precipitação no Alentejo 

Por cá já se sente um arzinho de pós-frontal, deixa ver se calha alguma coisa na lotaria  Seria a cereja no topo do bolo 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2020 às 20:15)

29 mm chove fraco à horas, perfeito para os solos.


----------



## Pek (20 Out 2020 às 20:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Do lado de lá da fronteira, Sistema Central em aviso vermelho. Valores impressionantes também naquela região.
> 
> *108mm* em Valência de Alcântara, a poucos km's de Portalegre.



Pinofranqueado (Cáceres): 237,2 mm.
Puerto del Pico (Ávila): 203,6 mm
Piornal (Cáceres): 200,0 mm
Acebo (Cáceres): 182,4 mm


----------



## hurricane (20 Out 2020 às 20:27)

É bom para a bacia do Guadiana e barragens.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 20:31)

Está a dar as últimas, mas ainda vai chovendo fraco, *153mm *na estação meteoalentejo, um pouco menos na estação do IPMA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Out 2020 às 20:31)

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2020 às 20:37)

E parece vir em direcção à região Oeste a seguir!


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 20:42)

Entretanto lá parece que vieram os bombeiros escoar a rua que estava inundada, o que revelou montes e montes de lixo por cima da sarjeta...


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2020 às 20:49)

e por falar nisso valente carga neste momento aqui em Alenquer!!


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 20:49)

Mais uma atualização, mais 10 mm para Portalegre, 135 mm desde a meia-noite


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2020 às 20:53)

N_Fig disse:


> Mais uma atualização, mais 10 mm para Portalegre, 135 mm desde a meia-noite


deve ser próximo do recorde de 1 dia para Portalegre? Muito bom para aquela região que andava a sofrer tanto com secas sucessivas...os ribeiros vao ganhar vida.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 20:57)

Os ribeiros não só ganharam vida como se tornaram monstros acho  Entretanto chove fraco, mas pelo radar parece vir um "bracinho" da frente que progrediu agora para Espanha... E vamos ver o que dá a convecção a SW.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Out 2020 às 20:57)

jamestorm disse:


> deve ser próximo do recorde de 1 dia para Portalegre? Muito bom para aquela região que andava a sofrer tanto com secas sucessivas...os ribeiros vao ganhar vida.


Acho que no geral foi bom para o Alentejo, mais do que propriamente aqui.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 20:58)

Faro teve pela terceira vez um acumulado horário à volta dos 20 mm:






Amareleja estreou-se, finalmente, num acumulado superior a 10 mm:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 20:59)

jamestorm disse:


> deve ser próximo do recorde de 1 dia para Portalegre? Muito bom para aquela região que andava a sofrer tanto com secas sucessivas...os ribeiros vao ganhar vida.


Sim, deverá ser recorde. Penso que todos os cursos de água no Alto Alentejo hoje tiveram vida como há muito não se via e só não foi pior porque estava tudo bastante seco.
Sem dúvida que é bom, mas mesmo assim em termos de seca até nem é das zonas piores. Na generalidade do Alentejo, foi excelente. Por aqui, a primavera deste ano foi generosa e o evento da Tempestade Elsa em dezembro do ano passado também rendeu bem.
O problema atual é que chove muito 1 ou 2 dias, mas depois pára. É mau para fazer uma barragem como a do Caia encher até ao máximo (por exemplo), coisa que já não acontece há muitos anos, pois é necessário ocorrer um certo número de cheias no afluente principal para tal. No entanto, hoje já deve estar a receber uma bela dose.


----------



## redragon (20 Out 2020 às 21:06)

Alerta vermelho acionado para a zona de Cáceres há cerca de 1 hora. Mas já vem tarde, em certas zonas já com 200mm acumulados há ja inundações e aluimentos... veio tarde o alerta...


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 21:06)

Vento variável entre WSW e SSW, células maiores a aproximarem-se da região de Setúbal/Lisboa:







Aqui na Póvoa alguns aguaceiros fracos, o acumulado diário pouco se alterou: *26,9 mm*.
Em Bucelas: *24,4 mm*
Temperatura a descer, 15,2ºC a 15,9ºC nas estações da zona.

A 'Barbara' a perder expressividade individual em relação à depressão 'mãe'. Isso foi notório desde cedo pois o vento não teve as características previstas para todo o território, nomeadamente para os distritos da RLC.


----------



## vamm (20 Out 2020 às 21:07)

Por aqui tudo calminho e o ar bem mais fresco, pelo menos isso a Bárbara trabalhou bem: uma boa rega e baixou as temperaturas


----------



## Candy (20 Out 2020 às 21:12)

Carga de água monumental em Peniche!!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Out 2020 às 21:14)

Cada vez mais próximo 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## efcm (20 Out 2020 às 21:14)

E fotos ???

Quem é que mete aqui fotos ?


----------



## Microburst (20 Out 2020 às 21:17)

Primeiro aguaceiro forte desta noite, bastante forte mesmo, juntou mais 4,3mm aos 18,2mm do resto deste dia. Pena ainda não haver festival eléctrico.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2020 às 21:21)

Boas...alguma acalmia por momentos,só alguns pingos,pelo radar parece vir mais ,com 15.4ºC e 94.0mm..a estação a marcar novo recorde de chuva em 24h...têm 6 anos,anterior era 85.0mm de dezembro do ano passado,dia 19 .


----------



## João Pedro (20 Out 2020 às 21:21)

Boas noites,

Quem esteve hoje pelo Porto e arredores, onde a precipitação ocorrida nem um aviso amarelo justificava, e depois passa por aqui para "ver as notícias" sobre o que se passou mais para o sul do país até fica de cara à banda! 

E ainda bem que assim é! Acumulados brutais, maná dos deuses para terras sequiosas de água  Um alívio há muito esperado. Agora é preciso é que não fique por aqui. Vamos lá ver se foi a Bárbara que veio colocar ordem na casa e mandar o antílope "lá prá terra dele!" 

7,62 mm acumulados por cá. Um belo borrifo à moda do Porto


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (20 Out 2020 às 21:22)

Aguaceiro forte por aqui.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Out 2020 às 21:23)

Volta a chover bem por Coimbra  Já não esperava!


----------



## lanius (20 Out 2020 às 21:23)

Em Fão (Esposende) contínua a chover - agora um pouco mais forte - , mas nada de muito excecional por estas bandas.


----------



## Nickname (20 Out 2020 às 21:25)

*14.3ºC*
Na última hora houve alguns períodos de chuva torrencial, os primeiros de todo o evento.
O vento também aumentou de intensidade, mas sempre abaixo dos 40 km/h.

*56.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 21:25)

Se estivesse no Alentejo, fotos não faltavam. 
Acumulados na zona (até ao momento):
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *154.8mm*
Portalegre: *136.4mm*
Netatmo (entre Arronches/Elvas): *74.1mm*
Elvas: *39.3mm*
Campo Maior: *38.2mm*

Da rede MeteoAlentejo, outros acumulados superiores a 100mm:
Vila Viçosa: *121.8mm*
Estremoz: *113.7mm*
Redondo: *113.4mm*

*99mm* numa estação netatmo em Évora.

Não é todos os dias que se veem acumulados destes e muito menos pelo Alentejo. Amanhã o mapa do IPMA vai estar fantástico.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Out 2020 às 21:28)

Boa noite, 

Verdadeiro dilúvio por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 21:38)

Linha de instabilidade talvez associada a esta frente oclusa:






Já tem actividade eléctrica registada no IPMA:
Há uma hora atrás, em frente ao Cabo da Roca, a 50 Km aproximadamente.





A caminho do litoral de S.André, a norte de Sines, a 30 Km, cerca das 21h.










Movimento geral para NE ou ENE:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 21:39)

Grande carga de água já há uns bons minutos. As ruas já parecem ribeiros 

É  período de chuva mais intensa de todo este evento, por aqui.


----------



## srr (20 Out 2020 às 21:42)

Pela imagem de satélite,

Dou por terminado o evento :

38mm
sem vento praticamente,
e algumas estradas N2 e N118 e novamente o Ribeiro de Rio de moinhos,
com pequenas inundações devido não á chuva *mas á falta de manutenção de pequenos pontões.*


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 21:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Grande carga de água já há uns bons minutos. As ruas já parecem ribeiros
> 
> É  período de chuva mais intensa de todo este evento, por aqui.



Estou já a recebê-la aqui na Póvoa!






Estas foram as células que às 20h25 ainda tinham actividade eléctrica ao largo da Roca/Cascais.


----------



## srr (20 Out 2020 às 21:46)

Deixo aqui uma pequena curiosidade :

Um lancil a 2 mts do Tejo, sem saida de aguas pluviais, resultado;
Estrada cortada :


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 21:51)

Sabugal ainda a acumular forte:


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2020 às 21:51)

Faro.

aviso laranja entre as 05 e as 07 - 42,4mm 
(estava ativo o aviso amarelo)

aviso amarelo entre 17 e as 18 - 18,6mm
(estava ativo o aviso vermelho)

89,1mm no que vai do dia e ainda não terminou.

a média esperada para o mês de outubro são 63,3mm


----------



## frederico (20 Out 2020 às 21:53)

Agreste disse:


> Faro.
> 
> aviso laranja entre as 05 e as 07 - 42,4mm
> (estava ativo o aviso amarelo)
> ...



Um dia excelente mas longe do máximo histórico que supera os 160 mm.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 21:56)

hurricane disse:


> Fotos?



Coloco duas que consegui tirar em Arronches antes de fazer a viagem. Durante a viagem foi totalmente impossível parar ou tirar alguma foto em movimento, pois era demasiado perigoso, dadas as condições atmosféricas e da via, a qual tem muito trânsito de veículos pesados...
Só posso dizer que nunca vi tanta água nos terrenos nem situações semelhantes de cheia.
Quando tiver um pouco de tempo irei fazer um relato do que vi e onde havia situações de cheia.
Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos...

Ponte do Crato - Rio Caia - Arronches às 17.10h





Passeio do Vassalo - Arronches






@joralentejano algum relato acerca da Ponte de Manes??


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 22:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Portalegre:



Creio que ruiu um muro nessa zona, por causa da força da água...


----------



## meko60 (20 Out 2020 às 22:02)

Acabou o evento Bárbara. Deixou 57mm cumulados em 2 dias ( hoje 22,2mm),não foi mau,mas.......
A pressão já em subida, 1000,1mb, temperatura 16ºC.
Venha a próxima!


----------



## Agreste (20 Out 2020 às 22:04)

outros avisos no Algarve

Portimão - entre as 14 e as 15 - 20,9mm - aviso laranja
Tavira - entre as 05 e as 06 - 20,2mm - aviso laranja
Castro Marim - entre as 04 e as 05 - 23,7mm - aviso laranja

Tavira - entre as 04 e as 05 - 12,1mm - aviso amarelo
Olhão - entre as 04 e as 06 - 28,7mm - aviso amarelo


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 22:08)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Coloco duas que consegui tirar em Arronches antes de fazer a viagem. Durante a viagem foi totalmente impossível parar ou tirar alguma foto em movimento, pois era demasiado perigoso, dadas as condições atmosféricas e da via, a qual tem muito trânsito de veículos pesados...
> Só posso dizer que nunca vi tanta água nos terrenos nem situações semelhantes de cheia.
> Quando tiver um pouco de tempo irei fazer um relato do que vi e onde havia situações de cheia.
> Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos...
> ...


Não chegou a galgar a ponte. No entanto, há 1 hora o meu pai enviou-me uma foto que mostrava o caudal bem mais significativo na Ponte do Crato (primeira foto).
Mal se nota porque tem fraca qualidade também devido ao facto de ter sido tirada à pressa visto ainda estar a chover, mas deixo aqui na mesma.





Os acumulados poderiam ter originado problemas muito mais graves se os solos tivessem saturados, como é evidente. No dia 20 de dezembro de 2019 o Rio Caia chegou ao ponto que chegou com 60mm na serra devido a isso mesmo e nos dias anteriores já tinha havido acumulados significativos. Desta vez, apesar de já ter chovido algo em Setembro, veio tempo seco e quente a seguir e estava tudo completamente seco. Mesmo a ribeira de Caia também ainda não corria nada. Felizmente tudo recuperou do stress hídrico que já era bem notável e anormal para esta altura sem problemas de maior dimensão. Típicas cascatas e inundações em vários locais, mas faz parte.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 22:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Cabeço de Vide, Portalegre"
> 
> É impressionante a velocidade do caudal,  acabo por nem saber ao certo, se se trata de um rio, ou de uma estrada.



É o ribeiro que passa junto às Termas de Cabeço de Vide e que forma uma pequena piscina natural


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 22:17)

frederico disse:


> Um dia excelente mas longe do máximo histórico que supera os 160 mm.



No glorioso Outubro de 89! Grande triénio foi esse para o Algarve.


----------



## DaniFR (20 Out 2020 às 22:26)

Por Coimbra, 43,8mm acumulados. Evento interessante, com dois dias bem regados, principalmente a sul onde fazia mais falta. 



N_Fig disse:


> Longe dos valores noutros lugares do país, mas Coimbra acumulou hoje 43,1 mm, nada mau! Já o pluviómetro na Figueira deve ter entupido ontem à tarde...
> 
> Pois, também foi o meu pensamento, não está esse máximo nas normais


A somar aos 34mm de ontem, não nos podemos queixar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Out 2020 às 22:26)

Boa noite,
Mais uma vez, não pude acompanhar a evolução desta tempestade em grande parte devido ao trabalho. Contudo, vou resumir um pouco a evolução do dia de hoje: a madrugada foi calma em comparação com o dia anterior, contudo a chuva começou às cinco da manhã, com um aguaceiro fraco que acumulou 0,5 mm. Entretanto, por volta das oito da manhã, chegou a frente. Como já adivinhava e confirmei aqui no fórum e também no site do IPMA, a frente entrou mais a sul do que os modelos previam, o que, a meu ver, foi ótimo já que atingiu essencialmente as regiões mais afetadas. A frente, que durou horas e horas sem fio, acumulou apenas 23,1 mm - muito menos do que os mais de 50 mm previstos! Contudo, o dia foi salvo por um aguaceiro fortíssimo às oito e meia da noite, que, em poucos minutos, elevou o acumulado dos 23,1 mm para os 39,9 mm. A ver se ainda chego aos 40 mm até à meia-noite... O acumulado mensal segue nos 81,3 mm, 122% acima da média de outubro. Muito bom!   

Felizmente as rajadas não foram tão fortes como estava previsto... A rajada máxima foi somente de 43,9 km/h, ou seja, bem menos do que os mais de 100 mm previstos pelo ECMWF!


----------



## almeida96 (20 Out 2020 às 22:29)

Alguns acumulados desde as 0h (23h UTC) até às 21h (20h UTC) do IPMA:

Portalegre: *141,8 mm*
Covilhã: 121,5 mm
Sabugal: 101,6 mm
Castelo Branco: 77,5 mm (falta 1 valor horário de cerca de 8-10 mm)
Avis, Benavila: 69,1 mm
Évora: 105 mm
Sines: 95,9 mm
Alcácer do Sal: 82,6 mm
Ponte de Sor: 83,2 mm
Faro: 89 mm
Martimlongo: 62,5 mm

etc,etc. Só apontei aqui alguns manualmente, outros valores interessantes haverão.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Out 2020 às 22:31)

Neste Link podem visualizar uma imagem do Google Maps com uma pequena albufeira mesmo no centro da imagem. A mesma estava menos de meia esta manhã, como se pode ver aqui.

Quando passei, a albufeira estava cheia até à estrada e do lado direito (sentido Arronches Portalegre) em cada curso de água que atravessa a estrada, havia uma "barragem" natural dada a quantidade de água que os cursos de água drenavam dos campos... São meros regatos que estão secos a larga maioria do ano...


----------



## marcoacmaia (20 Out 2020 às 22:32)

48.6 mm 
mais uma boa métrica
no total uns 100 e poucos mm em dois dias no Entroncamento


----------



## DaniFR (20 Out 2020 às 22:33)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Out 2020 às 22:37)

Alegro-me por ter chovido bem no Sotavento Algarvio. Embora não seja a média, 40 mm ou mais num dia em Tavira é muito bom para outubro. Os dados de Vila Real de Santo António estão corretos? 
(rede IPMA) 
- Olhão: 57,6 mm
- Tavira: 49,8 mm
- Vila Real de Santo António: 14,9 mm (???)
- Castro Marim: 38,8 mm
- Martinlongo: 61,4 mm


Na Serra do Caldeirão o acumulado deve ter sido, com certeza, superior a 100 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 22:46)

Rio Caia 

Na Serra de S. Mamede, muita água por todo o lado, claro.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2020 às 22:48)

Mais um aguaceiro bem intenso por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 22:52)

Modo convectivo: on. Vem mais uma mancha de precipitação, no entanto, esta deve passar mais a NW.


----------



## Pek (20 Out 2020 às 22:52)

Atualização:

Puerto del Pico (Ávila): 287,4 mm. 
Pinofranqueado (Cáceres): 261,2 mm.
Garganta la Olla (Cáceres): 240,4 mm. 
Piornal (Cáceres): 236,0 mm. 
El Hornillo (Ávila): 229,0 mm. 
Aldeanueva de la Vera (Cáceres): 218,6 mm. 
Acebo (Cáceres): 212,2 mm. 
Villanueva de la Vera (Cáceres): 206,0 mm.


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2020 às 22:55)

Boa noite 
Por Gondomar acumulados pouco satisfatórios , 18,9 mm
100% hr
14,5°C
Já não foi mau !
Ainda bem que o Alentejo e Algarve foram beneficiados, também merecem e bem!


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Out 2020 às 22:57)

Chuva maioritariamente moderada na última hora e meia, mas também teve períodos torrenciais, assim como de chuva fraca.
*67.8mm* acumulados.

75.1mm no Sátão até às 22h.


----------



## frederico (20 Out 2020 às 22:58)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Alegro-me por ter chovido bem no Sotavento Algarvio. Embora não seja a média, 40 mm ou mais num dia em Tavira é muito bom para outubro. Os dados de Vila Real de Santo António estão corretos?
> (rede IPMA)
> - Olhão: 57,6 mm
> - Tavira: 49,8 mm
> ...



A estação de VRSA esteve off boa parte do evento.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Out 2020 às 22:58)

*74 mm *em dois dias foi o que rendeu a Barbara, nada mau por aqui!


----------



## joselamego (20 Out 2020 às 23:02)

Boa noite 
Por Gondomar acumulados pouco satisfatórios , 18,9 mm
100% hr
14,5°C
Já não foi mau !
Ainda bem que o Alentejo e Algarve foram beneficiados, também merecem e bem!


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (20 Out 2020 às 23:03)

Bem , parece que  finalmente começa a chegar alguma coisa da Bárbara cá acima ao extremo Norte  . Chove certinho e vento já com alguma intensidade .


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2020 às 23:07)

Mais umas fotos do Rio Caia:


















Fotos de Emílio Moitas.

Dá para ter uma ideia. De noite, é o que se pode.


----------



## frederico (20 Out 2020 às 23:11)

Tudo muito indefinido para os próximos três dias. Vai chover, mas resta saber onde e que quantidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2020 às 23:12)

Boas,

Aqui estes dois dias renderam 70 mm.
Na estação na serra de Sintra(340mts), acumulou 96 mm.
Excelente!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2020 às 23:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Alegro-me por ter chovido bem no Sotavento Algarvio. Embora não seja a média, 40 mm ou mais num dia em Tavira é muito bom para outubro. Os dados de Vila Real de Santo António estão corretos?
> (rede IPMA)
> - Olhão: 57,6 mm
> - Tavira: 49,8 mm
> ...



Não precisas chegares à Serra do Caldeirão para teres valores superiores a 100 mm, a estação do azinheiro teve cerca de 110 mm, existe outras no interior do concelho de Olhão e Tavira com valores a rondarem os 90 mm e tens uma nos arredores de São Brás com 140 mm. 

Aqui, tive 63 mm, uma diferença de 5 mm em relação à EMA, já que estou mais a norte e quando a chuva entra na zona do Aeroporto ou Faro geralmente corta em direcção a São Brás e aqui chove um pouco menos, as situações de sueste normalmente fazem equilibrar a balança. 

Já não lembro-me do último ano, em que o túnel meteu água em 2 meses seguidos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2020 às 23:22)

Pek disse:


> Atualização:
> 
> Puerto del Pico (Ávila): 287,4 mm.
> Pinofranqueado (Cáceres): 261,2 mm.
> ...


Bacia do Tejo vai explodir


----------



## frederico (20 Out 2020 às 23:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bacia do Tejo vai explodir



Como está a barragem de Alcântara?


----------



## fhff (20 Out 2020 às 23:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui estes dois dias renderam 70 mm.
> Na estação na serra de Sintra(340mts), acumulou 96 mm.
> Excelente!




Mais ou menos o mesmo por aqui (Morelinho, Sintra)...... 75,8 mm. Hoje choveu cerca de metade do que choveu ontem:
Dia 19: 51,3 mm
Dia 20: 24,5 mm
Bem bom!


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Out 2020 às 23:27)

frederico disse:


> Como está a barragem de Alcântara?



Ainda vai demorar um dia ou mais até se perceber, veremos o quanto sobe. Mas está abaixo dos 50%.


----------



## srr (20 Out 2020 às 23:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ainda vai demorar um dia ou mais até se perceber, veremos o quanto sobe. Mas está abaixo dos 50%.



Os Espanhois vão guarda la toda, como sempre, aqui ao tejo Portugues não vai ter impacto estando alcantara a 50%.

Se tivesse a 95%, era largada sem dó nem piedade ( reza a história desde rio )


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2020 às 23:32)

Últimos acumulados atribuíveis à Barbara, cujo centro entretanto já saíu do território português:






Estes aguaceiros já pertencem à circulação da 'mãe da Barbara', digo eu.






28,5 mm é o modesto acumulado registado aqui na Póvoa; somando aos 23,1 mm de ontem o evento rendeu 51,6 mm, o que corresponde a cerca de 2/3 da média de Outubro.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Out 2020 às 23:43)

Recomeçou a chuva há pouco, 158mm na estação amadora de Portalegre.


----------



## remember (20 Out 2020 às 23:44)

Boas,

Hoje nem metado do que caiu ontem, mas mesmo assim nada mau também era precisa noutros sítios

Ainda vai caindo qualquer coisa de vez em quando, 21.9 mm, o acumulado deve ter ficado pelos 72/73 mm no total.

A pressão bateu nos 994 hPa durante o dia e o vento também esteve mais calmo que ontem. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (20 Out 2020 às 23:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não precisas chegares à Serra do Caldeirão para teres valores superiores a 100 mm, a estação do azinheiro teve cerca de 110 mm, existe outras no interior do concelho de Olhão e Tavira com valores a rondarem os 90 mm e tens uma nos arredores de São Brás com 140 mm.
> 
> Aqui, tive 63 mm, uma diferença de 5 mm em relação à EMA, já que estou mais a norte e quando a chuva entra na zona do Aeroporto ou Faro geralmente corta em direcção a São Brás e aqui chove um pouco menos, as situações de sueste normalmente fazem equilibrar a balança.
> 
> Já não lembro-me do último ano, em que o túnel meteu água em 2 meses seguidos.


Que estação é essa do Azinheiro? Estamos a falar de Azinheiro - Estoi certo?
A ser verdade é um valor excelente para a Zona. Essa zona é muito mais chuvosa que o litoral! Com estas correntes húmidas de sul não dá hipótese!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Out 2020 às 23:47)

Mais um aguaceiro fraco e a precipitação lá ultrapassou os 40 mm. Segue nos 40,1 mm e duvido que suba mais por hoje. Sendo assim, termino o dia com o segundo maior acumulado diário do ano!


----------



## remember (20 Out 2020 às 23:47)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje nem metado do que caiu ontem, mas mesmo assim nada mau também era precisa noutros sítios
> 
> ...


Mais um aguaceiro...







Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (20 Out 2020 às 23:48)

Puerto del Pico-SAIH Tajo (San Martín del Pimpollar, Ávila): *308,6 mm*.

P.S.: Rajada máxima em Aralar (1344 m, Navarra): 197,4 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (20 Out 2020 às 23:57)

frederico disse:


> Como está a barragem de Alcântara?


Até chegar à barragem de Alcântara há que encher as albufeiras a montante.

A albufeira de Gabriel y Galan está a encher a olhos vistos. +3,12hm3 na última hora, mas está a 40% da sua capacidade.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2020 às 00:02)

A estação MeteoAlentejo de Portalegre termina o dia com *160.5mm*. O Parque Natural da Serra de S. Mamede hoje foi uma espécie de Gerês.  Outras zonas do Sul com uma situação mais típica do Litoral Norte e pronto, é isto que acontece quando o Anticiclone é simpático.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2020 às 00:04)

joralentejano disse:


> A estação MeteoAlentejo de Portalegre termina o dia com *160.5mm*. O Parque Natural da Serra de S. Mamede hoje foi uma espécie de Gerês.  Outras zonas do Sul com uma situação mais típica do Litoral Norte e pronto, é isto que acontece quando o Anticiclone é simpático.


Para ti talvez tenha terminado, mas como o IPMA usa UTC o ano inteiro, o dia só acaba à uma da manhã


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2020 às 00:07)

N_Fig disse:


> Para ti talvez tenha terminado, mas como o IPMA usa UTC o ano inteiro, o dia só acaba à uma da manhã


Sim, mas isso é no caso da EMA. Eu fiz referência à estação amadora do MeteoAlentejo.

O acumulado da EMA deve ficar entre os 140/150mm. Será um acumulado quase impossível de bater daqui para a frente e digo "quase" porque nunca se sabe o que pode aparecer. 
Entre 2018 e 2020 já vi muito acontecer.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2020 às 00:12)

Em média as estações do distrito de Bragança ainda acumularam entre 30 e 40 mm.
Vinhais acumulou* 37,1 mm* hoje a somar aos 25,9 mm de ontem, totalizando *63,0 mm* no evento.
Precipitação com uma notável regularidade, excelente para os solos.


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2020 às 00:13)

Pek disse:


> Puerto del Pico-SAIH Tajo (San Martín del Pimpollar, Ávila): *308,6 mm*.
> 
> P.S.: Rajada máxima em Aralar (1344 m, Navarra): 197,4 km/h.




Extraordinário mas qual será a altitude da estação? Essa água vai para a bacia do Douro.


----------



## MikeCT (21 Out 2020 às 00:13)

Nas minhas duas estações, Faro (cidade) ficou hoje com 89,8mm e no Corotelo (S. Brás de Alportel) com 120,0mm.

 De manhã após uns 50mm não havia sinais de acumulação nos terrenos mas ao final da tarde os campos já começavam a estar saturados..

 Esperemos agora que nasça a erva verdinha e que não tenhamos de esperar muito por novos acumulados.


----------



## almeida96 (21 Out 2020 às 00:32)

Acumulados do dia (e do evento) pelo concelho de Sintra (estações wunderground):

Abrunheira:   27,5 mm (total do evento: 66,9 mm)
Albarraque:   37,3 mm (total: 80,8 mm)
Galamares:   36,6 mm (total: 101,6 mm)
Sintra (Serra):   33,3 mm (96,8 mm)
Mucifal (Colares):   *38,8 mm* (*116,3 mm*)
Belas (Serra da Carregueira):   28,2 mm (70,1 mm)
Montelavar:   27,7 mm (63,8 mm)
Magoito:   34,1 mm (82,3 mm)

Infelizmente em Algueirão não há estação...terá sido um valor entre o de Galamares e Albarraque.


----------



## Crazyrain (21 Out 2020 às 00:41)

Muita chuva e vento .
Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2020 às 00:44)

acumulado final de ontem *44.4mm*
acumulado dos dois dias: *113.2mm *


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2020 às 00:49)

Até às 23h UTC, *146.5mm* na EMA de Portalegre. Muito provavelmente será recorde de precipitação em 24h.


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2020 às 01:02)

frederico disse:


> Extraordinário mas qual será a altitude da estação? Essa água vai para a bacia do Douro.



1390 metros aproximadamente. É uma estação pertencente à bacia do Tejo, na sub-bacia do Alberche:


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2020 às 01:51)

Última atualização do dia, 150,1 mm acumulados em Portalegre...


----------



## Bajorious (21 Out 2020 às 02:50)

Covilhã fechou o dia com 108.0 mm (estação Meteoestrela)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (21 Out 2020 às 03:06)

Por aqui após a passagem da frente ao fim da tarde, houve uma ligeira acalmia, agravando novamente para a noite com a chegada dos aguaceiros muito intensos da linha de instabilidade! Foi o período do dia que vi chover mais intensamente... 
O vento intensificou também, por vezes forte de SW. 
16°C

Pelas estações à volta, diria que hoje o acumulado total rendeu cerca de 35 mm aqui pela zona. Menos que ontem, ainda assim o total dos 2 dias deu ~ 75 mm!  
Muito bom, ainda bem que não provocou muito caos como era previsto numa área urbana e afectou mais as zonas que precisavam!! 

A madrugada segue com aguaceiros moderados a fortes, mas curtos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Out 2020 às 05:14)

Dia de muita chuva por Viseu City sem que tenha sido nada de dramático, felizmente. Um ou outro período de chuva muito forte ao início de noite. O vento não se fez notar grande coisa.


----------



## baojoao (21 Out 2020 às 06:34)

Que bela noite de chuva. Total de ontem 71 mm.


----------



## Nickname (21 Out 2020 às 06:59)

*12.1ºC*, não chove por agora.

Ontem acabou nos* 68.4mm*
*11.1mm* desde as 0h.
*132mm *em Outubro, já perto da média mensal.

A estação mais chuvosa do distrito foi Vila Nova de Paiva, que mesmo sem registar dados em 2 horas, atingiu os 84.2mm no dia de ontem.


----------



## Toby (21 Out 2020 às 07:21)

20/10:






19/10:


----------



## Thomar (21 Out 2020 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Impressionante o valor de precipitação ocorrida em Portalegre *150,1mm*! 





O anterior máximo diário era de *75,5mm *também em Outubro

Também em Évora foi batido o record de precipitação diária.
Foi giro ver o pessoal do Alentejo a deitar a toalha ao chão e que não ia chover nada de jeito e ainda era de manhã, e depois é só records.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Out 2020 às 08:40)

frederico disse:


> Como está a barragem de Alcântara?



48,13 % no dia 20. Ainda tem muito para encher 

https://www.embalses.net/pantano-1003-alcantara.html


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Out 2020 às 08:48)

joralentejano disse:


> O Parque Natural da Serra de S. Mamede hoje foi uma espécie de Gerês.



Creio que, como disse na segunda-feira, a entrada de SO/NE, com elevada instabilidade e muita humidade embutida, ia encontrar a Serra como uma barreira de retenção. É bastante visível que a bacia do Rio Caia foi a que teve a cheia repentina e ainda hoje levava bastante água; por sua vez, a Ribeira de Arronches, que tem nascente noutra vertente, ia relativamente calma, para a quantidade de precipitação...


----------



## JCARL (21 Out 2020 às 08:58)

Vila Velha de Ródão: 117 mm acumulados no evento "Barbara"


----------



## Pedro Matos (21 Out 2020 às 08:58)

Valente Carga de Água cai neste momento em Braga!!


----------



## guimeixen (21 Out 2020 às 09:07)

Bom dia,

Que chuvada neste momento aqui em Braga!
O acumulado vai em 26,4mm


----------



## Thomar (21 Out 2020 às 09:18)

Em relação à depressão Barbara, surpreendeu-me o primeiro dia pela quantidade de precipitação ocorrida e pelo vento que foram superiores às minhas expectativas, já no segundo dia foram abaixo das expectativas, no total na estação amadora mais próxima de mim com dados fidedignos foi a estação do membro @vortex que fica em Brejos de Azeitão que fica em linha reta a sensivelmente a 5km a WWS daqui com um total acumulado de *103,38mm*.


----------



## Microburst (21 Out 2020 às 09:27)

Bom dia. Noite e manhã de aguaceiros fracos, tempo bem mais fresco (13°c), e é possível avistar neste momento sobre o mar a sudoeste de Lisboa um enorme CB com bigorna bem delineada. Veremos daqui a pouco quem será o feliz contemplado.


----------



## Toby (21 Out 2020 às 09:31)

15.0° (09h30)


----------



## tomalino (21 Out 2020 às 09:34)

Aqui ficam os acumulados de ontem, na rede do IPMA:






Maiores acumulados:
Portalegre - 150.1 mm
Zebreira - 109.5 mm
Sabugal - 106 mm
Évora - 101.4 mm


----------



## Geopower (21 Out 2020 às 09:39)

Manhã de aguaceiros curtos e moderados  em Lisboa.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## ACampos (21 Out 2020 às 09:54)

Chove por Matosinhos


----------



## Geopower (21 Out 2020 às 09:55)

Aguaceiro curto e  forte em Almada. Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2020 às 09:57)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. Impressionante o valor de precipitação ocorrida em Portalegre *150,1mm*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esse gráfico apenas é referente ao período 1971-2000. O máximo diário pode muito bem ser outro


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Out 2020 às 09:58)

Não sei se já se pode falar em "depois da Barbara" mas na Ericeira está assim:




Cerca das 7h caiu uma carga brutal de chuva e faltou a luz. A foto foi tirada às 8h45m.
p.s. por que é as fotos agora ficam assim?


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2020 às 10:01)

Bom dia!

Chuvada monumental pelo Porto à passagem desta linha de instabilidade:






Já dura há alguns minutos.

Edit: 4,57 mm acumulados. Numa chuvada só caiu mais de metade do que caiu ontem durante o dia todo


----------



## Crazyrain (21 Out 2020 às 10:02)

Bom dia .

Chove com intensidade , dia de aguaceiros fortes .


----------



## Microburst (21 Out 2020 às 10:03)

Aguaceiro curto, mas forte, temperatura desceu mais um pouco. Entretanto outro CB com bigorna a caminho, a oeste/sudoeste de Lisboa.


----------



## srr (21 Out 2020 às 10:09)

Abrantes - Bemposta

Que grande descarga localizada a Sul do Tejo - Não tenho maneira de medir mas por alto 

Rendeu pelo menos 10mm .


----------



## Norther (21 Out 2020 às 10:09)

Por aqui tem acontecido belos intervalos entre chuva e sol, agora chove bem


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2020 às 10:10)

*Precipitação Acumulada 20/10/2020 - Portugal Continental*

*Portalegre - 150,1mm*
Zebreira - 109,5mm
Sabugal, Martim Rei - 106mm






*Rajada Máxima 20/10/2020 - Portugal Continental*

*Fóia - 128,2km/h*
São Pedro do Sul (CIM) - 86,8km/h
Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão - 85,7km/h






*Rajada Máxima 20/10/2020 - Arq. Madeira*

*Ilhas Selvagens - 115,2km/h*
Madeira, Areeiro - 101,5km/h
Madeira , Lombo da Terça - 99,4km/h
*








*


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2020 às 10:10)

Maria Papoila disse:


> p.s. por que é as fotos agora ficam assim?


Não faças "embed post" para partilhar a foto. A minha também está alojada no imgur e não ficou como a tua.
Passa com o rato sobre o canto superior direito da foto para aparecerem as opções de link de partilha da foto apenas. Escolhe "get share links" e depois a opção "BBCode (Forums)" et voila!


----------



## Tufao André (21 Out 2020 às 10:12)

Bom dia!

Acaba de passar por aqui um aguaceiro torrencial, cerca de 5 a 10 min.
Assim foi também a madrugada e será o resto do dia. O pior já lá vai!  

Vento fraco a moderado de SW.
Está fresco, apenas 15°C!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Out 2020 às 10:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Precipitação Acumulada 20/10/2020 - Portugal Continental*
> 
> *Portalegre - 150,1mm*
> Zebreira - 109,5mm
> ...


O vento acabou por ficar muito aquém do previsto e ainda bem.


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2020 às 10:21)

Bom dia 
Regime de aguaceiros curtos mas fortes 
2 mm acumulados 
15,1°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (21 Out 2020 às 10:21)

Grande chuvada pelo Porto há momentos.


----------



## Toby (21 Out 2020 às 10:26)

Para os arquivos


----------



## JPAG (21 Out 2020 às 10:27)

Vila Viçosa acabou o dia de ontem com *121.8mm. *Um valor extraordinário para o mês de Outubro. Espero que a grande rede de aquíferos subterrâneos de Vila Viçosa receba grande parte desta água, pois muitos poços e fontes estavam a começar a ter dificuldades para se manterem "vivos". 

Infelizmente a Serra d'Ossa não tem estação, mas acredito que tenha valores muito próximos dos 200mm. Redondo e Estremoz com valores ligeiramente acima dos 110mm (a serra situa-se no meio destas 3 localidades). A Ribeira de Lucefecit e Ribeira de Tera que nascem na serra deverão ter tido um caudal impressionante, importante para as albufeiras que apresentam a jusante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2020 às 10:29)

Bom dia

Este inicio de manhã começou logo com sol, e por períodos de aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Pedro Matos (21 Out 2020 às 10:33)

A chuvada chegou a Braga!! Mais uma parede de Água a cair por sequeira acompanhada de vento bastante considerável!!


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Out 2020 às 10:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Precipitação Acumulada 20/10/2020 - Portugal Continental ... Rajada Máxima 20/10/2020 - Portugal Continental ...Rajada Máxima 20/10/2020 - Arq. Madeira ...*



Só para ter uma ideia, quanto choveu todo o mês de Outubro de 2019?


----------



## ampa62 (21 Out 2020 às 10:34)

Bom dia.

Ontem foi um dia calmo quase sem chuva. Hoje já acumulou 12.7 mm, perfazendo um total de 80 mm este mês (a estação esteve off praticamente uma semana).

Temperaturas amenas esta manhã a variar entre os 13.7 e os 14.9ºC.

98% HR e 986 mB de pressão atmosférica.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Out 2020 às 10:34)

Chove torrencialmente agora!  Está muito escuro também.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2020 às 10:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> O vento acabou por ficar muito aquém do previsto e ainda bem.



Isso é sempre meio relativo. Lá porque nenhuma das estações do IPMA não registou os valores previstos, não significa que tal não tenha acontecido.


----------



## guimeixen (21 Out 2020 às 10:39)

Como chove! Acumulado a subir rapidamente, vai em 30,2mm


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2020 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

Pela região de Lisboa, como já foi referido, acabou por ser um evento sem grande excepcionalidade. Ainda assim agradável para o Outono que vivemos. Já os 150 mm em Portalegre, são para recordar! 

Hoje o dia segue com eventuais aguaceiros, mas o Sol já brilha.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2020 às 10:42)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Só para ter uma ideia, quanto choveu todo o mês de Outubro de 2019?



http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...HJWWIo/cli_20191001_20191031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## RStorm (21 Out 2020 às 10:43)

Bom dia

Ontem, a chuva continuou a cair de forma moderada e persistente durante o resto da tarde, passando a regime de aguaceiros no inicio da noite, por vezes fortes logo ao inicio. O acumulado ficou-se nos *19,5 mm*, elevando o total destes últimos dois dias para *48,6 mm*, ou seja, mais de metade da média mensal 

Extremos: *13,1ºC / 19,0ºC / 19,5 mm*

Hoje sigo com boas abertas de sol intercaladas por aguaceiros fracos a moderados. O acumulado segue nos *0,3 mm *e vai soprando um brisa do quadrante Sul. 
Acabei de chegar agora da minha caminhada matinal e reparei que houve uma "explosão" de formiga de asa pelos campos 

Mínima de hoje: *14,8ºC *
T. Atual: *17,1ºC *
HR: 85% 
Vento: S / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2020 às 10:44)

Boas!

Depois de dois bons dias de chuva, hoje ainda há uns pozinhos extra em formato de aguaceiros! 

Manhã de aguaceiros aqui pela Azambuja, intervalados com abertas de Sol.


----------



## efcm (21 Out 2020 às 10:57)

Esse 1 mm de ontem em Beja é sinal de que a estação não está a medir bem.

Pelas estações amadoras próximas devem ter caído 50 mm em Beja


----------



## guimeixen (21 Out 2020 às 11:02)

Já está a abrandar por aqui, acumulado nos 36,6mm


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2020 às 11:05)

Resumo dos dados extremos de ontem:

- Puerto del Pico-SAIH Tajo (Ávila):............................. 322,2 mm.
- Puerto del Pico-AEMET (Ávila):.................................. 301,0 mm.
- Garganta la Olla-AEMET (Cáceres):........................... 274,8 mm.
- Pinofranqueado-SAIH Tajo (Cáceres):...................... 261,6 mm.
- El Hornillo-SAIH Tajo (Ávila):...................................... 253,0 mm.
- Piornal-SAIH Tajo (Cáceres):...................................... 238,6 mm.
- Villanueva de la Vera-SAIH Tajo (Cáceres):.............. 224,4 mm.
- Aldeanueva de la Vera-Meteoclimatic (Cáceres):.... 218,6 mm.
- Acebo-SAIH Tajo (Cáceres):........................................ 212,2 mm.


Rajada máxima de 200,9 km/h na estação de Aralar-GN-AEMET (1344 m, Navarra).


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Out 2020 às 11:11)

Bons dias. Já choveu um aguaceiro mais forte por volta das 10h, neste momento não chove. O sol hoje ainda não apareceu.


----------



## Toby (21 Out 2020 às 11:12)

BARBARA faz resistência? 7.6mm
Um dia de fortes aguaceiros entre as clareiras?


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Out 2020 às 11:23)

Bom dia.

Tudo calmo, alguns aguaceiros fracos a pontualmente moderados.

O *acumulado* está nos* 7,4 mm*.
A *EMA de Paços de Ferreira* está com uma *acumulado* de *6,7 mm*.
Ontem o *acumulado* ficou em *10,4 mm*.
Também na *EMA*, Ontem o *acumulado* foi de *9,4 mm*.

O céu está muito nublado.

Ao início da madrugada o vento ainda soprou moderado, com uma ou outra rajada forte. Agora sopra moderado de SSO.

A temperatura está amena.

*Tactual: 15,7ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## talingas (21 Out 2020 às 11:23)

Aqui está ele! Rio Caia


----------



## talingas (21 Out 2020 às 11:29)

Impressionante também a piscina fluvial das Termas da Sulfúrea, Cabeço de Vide!


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Out 2020 às 11:30)

Albifriorento disse:


> Bons dias. Já choveu um aguaceiro mais forte por volta das 10h, neste momento não chove. O sol hoje ainda não apareceu.


Volta a chover.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2020 às 11:37)

Entretanto após a Bárbara ainda, estradas principais cortadas por aqui:


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2020 às 11:40)

Portalegre leva a taça da Bárbara com *150.1mm* acumulados na EMA do IPMA  Impressionante.


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2020 às 11:47)

às 7h caiu um aguaceiro muito forte que me fez acordar mais cedo, sigo com *6.8mm* , e está uma trovoada ao lado a SE


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2020 às 11:53)

Este mapa vale o que vale. Ignorando as estações com problemas na contagem de precipitação, dá para ter uma ideia onde a precipitação caiu em maior quantidade. A região inicialmente prevista onde iria cair mais chuva era na zona de Lisboa e Setúbal, mas tal como verificado ontem, acabou por ficar um pouco mais a Sul.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2020 às 12:16)

Algo interessante de se verificar é a evolução da percentagem de água no solo dos últimos 3 dias.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2020 às 12:50)

Thomar disse:


> O anterior máximo diário era de *75,5mm *também em Outubro
> 
> Também em Évora foi batido o record de precipitação diária.
> Foi giro ver o pessoal do Alentejo a deitar a toalha ao chão e que não ia chover nada de jeito e ainda era de manhã, e depois é só records.





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Esse gráfico apenas é referente ao período 1971-2000. O máximo diário pode muito bem ser outro


O máximo era de certeza outro, em novembro de 2007 houve um valor de 81 mm (que, obviamente, poderia muito bem também não ser o máximo diário)


efcm disse:


> Esse 1 mm de ontem em Beja é sinal de que a estação não está a medir bem.
> 
> Pelas estações amadoras próximas devem ter caído 50 mm em Beja


Pois... Costumava haver a vantagem em Beja de a estação da base aérea existir nestes momentos, mas nos últimos meses apercebi-me que se a temperatura apresenta valores em geral corretos, a precipitação anda com um bug qualquer e dá valores muito maiores que os reais... Beja está com 78,1 mm ontem, mas não choveu tanto assim, Portalegre levou 150,1 mm mas no ogimet aparece com 249,8 mm...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2020 às 12:58)

Isso do Ogimet parece ser um bug com a forma que eles calculam a precipitação diária. Acho que fazem uma soma direta das observações de cada SYNOP, apesar do facto que em certas horas (às 18h UTC por exemplo) a estação reporta o valor das últimas 12h e não o valor horário.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2020 às 13:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Isso do Ogimet parece ser um bug com a forma que eles calculam a precipitação diária. Acho que fazem uma soma direta das observações de cada SYNOP, apesar do facto que em certas horas (às 18h UTC por exemplo) a estação reporta o valor das últimas 12h e não o valor horário.


Sim, mas creio que ontem publicaste aqui os valores horários de Portalegre, assim dava para "corrigir", onde ser vê isso?


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Out 2020 às 13:03)

N_Fig disse:


> Sim, mas creio que ontem publicaste aqui os valores horários de Portalegre, assim dava para "corrigir", onde ser vê isso?


Eu só vi pelas observações do IPMA e somei por mim, o gráfico é horário, portanto.  Só usei o Ogimet para ver o valor que saiu das 23h UTC, que saiu primeiro do que no site do IPMA.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2020 às 13:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Eu só vi pelas observações do IPMA e somei por mim, o gráfico é horário, portanto.  Só usei o Ogimet para ver o valor que saiu das 23h UTC, que saiu primeiro do que no site do IPMA.


Acho que não me expliquei bem, onde dá para ver os valores horários no ogimet? Aqueles que foram publicados. Eu só sei ver o resumo diário, não sei onde se vai ver esses valores horários individuais


----------



## jamestorm (21 Out 2020 às 13:14)

*5.25 mm *ja hoje em aguaceiros...esta a render! 

Total Barbara na regiao de Alenquer nos *79.51 mm* para ja.


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2020 às 13:28)

Boa tarde,

Dados provisórios da Bárbara por terras de Almada:

- 19-10: *56,9 mm*
- 20-10: *33,2 mm*
- 21-10: *5,5 mm*

Rajada:* 77km/h* (19-10)


----------



## N_Fig (21 Out 2020 às 13:29)

Aguaceiro agora em Coimbra


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2020 às 13:30)

trovoadas disse:


> Que estação é essa do Azinheiro? Estamos a falar de Azinheiro - Estoi certo?
> A ser verdade é um valor excelente para a Zona. Essa zona é muito mais chuvosa que o litoral! Com estas correntes húmidas de sul não dá hipótese!



Sim, é Azinheiro (Estói) https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IFAROEST3


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2020 às 13:50)

O céu começou a escurecer de forma repentina, e e o vento começou a soprar de forma moderada, e logo de seguida, veio a trovoada fazer barulho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2020 às 13:54)

Quase 10 minutos de chuva torrencial aqui nos últimos instantes, com vento intenso também à mistura.









Vídeo gravado já no final do aguaceiro.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Out 2020 às 13:59)

talingas disse:


> Impressionante também a piscina fluvial das Termas da Sulfúrea, Cabeço de Vide!


As termas para onde a minha mãe tem ido nos últimos anos. Se ela visse estas imagens até se passava!


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2020 às 14:25)

E já passou mais uns aguaceiros moderados, de curta duração, dando lugar depois a aguaceiros fracos durante uns 25 minutos.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Out 2020 às 14:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, é Azinheiro (Estói) https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IFAROEST3


Isso parece ser de um Inglês...Em príncipio  deve ter dados confiáveis...Tenho um terreno lá perto tenho de instalar uma para comparar


----------



## tomalino (21 Out 2020 às 14:33)

Mais um mapa interessante, tendo em conta a quantidade da precipitação registada apenas em 2 dias:







Mapa com a precipitação acumulada por bacia hidrográfica ontem e antes de ontem, e ainda a previsão para hoje.

Fonte: http://multisites.ipma.pt/anpc/bacias-hidrograficas/


----------



## srr (21 Out 2020 às 15:02)

Abrantes - A trovejar


----------



## Toby (21 Out 2020 às 15:16)

Boa tarde,

Parece-me (posso estar enganado) que este acontecimento é sobretudo excepcional em termos do número de países afectados num período de tempo muito curto.


----------



## almeida96 (21 Out 2020 às 16:02)

O dia tem sido marcado por vários aguaceiros fortes mas breves, levando a um acumulado até agora de *10,7 mm.*


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Out 2020 às 16:27)

2 trovões por aqui, aguaceiro.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2020 às 16:34)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Quase 10 minutos de chuva torrencial aqui nos últimos instantes, com vento intenso também à mistura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa tarde, e passou de raspão aqui na Póvoa, deixando *2,5 mm* na estação da Escola durante um aguaceiro forte batido a vento (cá em cima terá sido mais forte que na escola). De resto a noite, a madrugada e manhã forami pontuadas por três aguaceiros fracos ou moderados totalizando os restantes 3,1 mm do acumulado de *5,6 mm *até ao momento. Apanhar estes aguaceiros é uma lotaria, alinham-se em trajectórias SWNE. Desde a passagem desse aguaceiro tornaram-se generalizadamente mais esparsos e fracos, nada mais por aqui, a tarde segue calma por enquanto.

Mínima da noite foi *14,8ºC*, estamos agora com a máxima de 19,4ºC.

O pluviómetro de Parque Santa iria parece já estar desentupido, acumula *6,6 mm* hoje, dos quais metade para esse aguaceiro. Foi ainda durante a passagem dessa célula que registou o vento máximo com *rajadas de 45 Km/h* e médio de 30 Km/h. Caíu agora para valores em geral inferiores a 20 Km/h. Persiste a direcção *SW *com fracas flutuações.

Termino aqui o seguimento local da Barbara relativo à Póvoa de Santa Iria e arredores, a continuar no tópico da RLC. Total do evento: 23,1 mm + 28,7 m + 5,6 mm = *57,4 mm*

A Barbara não foi fotogénica, durante os dois dias anteriores da sua passagem, 19 e 20, o céu esteve sempre encoberto de nimbostratus, cinzento escuro, poucas imagens registadas.
Para despedida fica o vídeo do poente antes da chegada, no dia 18, em São Lourenço (Santa Iria da Azóia), quando apareceram as primeiras nuvens altas:


----------



## Nickname (21 Out 2020 às 16:48)

*13.8ºC*
O dia tem sido maioritariamente nublado, com  meia dúzia de aguaceiros moderados, mas muito breves.
*12.3mm* acumulados.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2020 às 16:57)

Acumulados horários pelo continente e destaques:


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Out 2020 às 17:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Isso parece ser de um Inglês...Em príncipio  deve ter dados confiáveis...Tenho um terreno lá perto tenho de instalar uma para comparar



Aquela zona, a maior parte são ingleses.  Tem mostrado sempre dados confiáveis,aliás já a sigo há uns anos e até utilizo ela nos resumos mensais que publico no meu blog e não tem apresentado valores estranhos.


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2020 às 17:56)

olhando radar pensava ia ter aguaceiro curto, mas o malandro veio intenso


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2020 às 18:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Este mapa vale o que vale. Ignorando as estações com problemas na contagem de precipitação, dá para ter uma ideia onde a precipitação caiu em maior quantidade. A região inicialmente prevista onde iria cair mais chuva era na zona de Lisboa e Setúbal, mas tal como verificado ontem, acabou por ficar um pouco mais a Sul.




Os dados da estacao de VRSA e da de Castro Marim nao sao seguramente fiaveis. 

Agora mesmo a estacao de Castro Marim marca 4 mm de um aguaceiro e a de VRSA tem 0 mm, quando o radar mete uma mancha amarela em cima da foz do Guadiana.


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2020 às 18:16)

Ribeira de Odeleite ja tem cheia. Nao sei ainda nada das ribeiras do Beliche e dos Casaroes.


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2020 às 18:20)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Parece-me (posso estar enganado) que este acontecimento é sobretudo excepcional em termos do número de países afectados num período de tempo muito curto.



Na peninsula foram excepcionais os valores da zona da Serra de Sao Mamede e interior Centro de Portugal e Cordilheira Central.

No Algarve ficou-se longe dos maximos historicos para 24 horas e o mes ficara muito longe de acumulados mensais do passado, que chegavam aos 200 e 300 mm.


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Out 2020 às 18:25)

O sol brilha no céu, céu limpo (quase) a oeste céu nublado a este.

O dia foi marcado pelo para-arranca na chuva. Por aqui parece o fim do evento, por isso estou de volta ao seguimento interior.


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2020 às 18:25)

Em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, os acumulados foram modestos.

Dia 19: 34,2mm
Dia 20: 48,2mm
Hoje vai em 23,4mm.

O acumulado mensal vai em 123,2mm.

O período mais intenso de precipitação foi hoje às 17h24: 90,8mm/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2020 às 18:46)

Boas...a manhã ainda foi bem regada ,mais um aguaceiro forte a meio da tarde,com o final de tarde calmo e céu com boas abertas ,ontem foi uma boa rega ,com 14.7ºC e 11.0mm...em 48h chegou perto dos 132.0mm .

Dados de ontem 14.4ºC / 18.0ºC e 103.0mm de .


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2020 às 18:47)

Mais aguaceiros, sem conseguirem acumular algo mais significativo na maior parte das estações:

Bragança teve registo de precipitação em todas as horas das últimas 24 horas:






Penhas Douradas, à sombra das encostas Sul e Sueste da Estrela, não teve acumulados perto das estações desse lado da cordilheira:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2020 às 19:24)

Boas 

Hoje mais 12 mm
Elevando para 82 mm.

Fui espreitar a ribeira de Atrozela(nasce na serra, lagoa azul) aqui perto, e qual é o meu espanto que corre bem e água cristalina.
Certamente que a zona da lagoa Azul terá tido acumulados totais bem superiores a 100 mm.


----------



## Norther (21 Out 2020 às 19:56)

Boas, hoje ainda tivemos bons momentos, de chuva, sol, lindos arco-íris, com um acumulado nestes 3 dias de 158.1 mm, maravilha, venham mais Barbaras.


----------



## frederico (21 Out 2020 às 20:19)

Final de tarde com aguaceiros no sudeste algarvio. Castro Marim acumulou ate agora 7,8 mm. Ayamonte passou dos 8 mm.


----------



## comentador (21 Out 2020 às 20:43)

Boa noite, 

Em Alvalade do Sado no dia de ontem (20/10/2020) o acumulado de precipitação foi de 60 mm. Hoje acumulou 5,0 mm. Houve zonas aqui próximas quase a atingir os 80 mm. Sem dúvida uma excelente rega.  Seria bom que a chuva continuasse, para o desagravamento da seca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2020 às 21:12)

Boas...noite calma ,meia nublada ,com 13.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Out 2020 às 21:20)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi o dia da pós-frontal da Bárbara. Os aguaceiros seguiram-se durante a manhã, acumulando 2 mm.  

Aqui está o resumo dos acumulados dos últimos três dias: 
- Segunda: 41,4 mm
- Terça: 40,1 mm
- Quarta: 2 mm
- Total: 83,5 mm 

Um ótimo evento, portanto! Mas o mais curioso é que parece que, mesmo com mais de 80 mm em três dias, os solos ainda não estão saturados e absorvem alguma água, o que demonstra o quão secos estavam os solos antes!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Out 2020 às 21:28)

Mais alguns acumulados no dia de hoje, no Sotavento Algarvio. Ainda bem que tem chovido por lá! 
- Olhão: 2,2 mm
- Tavira: 0,9 mm
- Castro Marim: 8,5 mm
- Martinlongo: 5,7 mm

Não incluo os dados de Vila Real de Santo António porque já reparei que a estação não está a registar bem a precipitação, ainda por cima se tivermos em conta que a linha de instabilidade entrou exatamente pela zona.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2020 às 21:38)

Tem havido várias trovoadas, com incidência maior na Região Centro e Interior.
Entre as descargas registadas pelo IPMA, esta foi a mais intensa que encontrei, de uma trovoada sobre Castelo de Vide que não terá durado mais de 20 minutos, associada a uma das raras células, neste pós-Barbara, que atingiu uma altitude dos topos superior a 10 Km:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Out 2020 às 21:51)

frederico disse:


> Os dados da estacao de VRSA e da de Castro Marim nao sao seguramente fiaveis.
> 
> Agora mesmo a estacao de Castro Marim marca 4 mm de um aguaceiro e a de VRSA tem 0 mm, quando o radar mete uma mancha amarela em cima da foz do Guadiana.


Eu na minha estação em Manta Rota registrei aproximadamente 80mm de precipitação ontem. Hoje sigo nos 8mm.


----------



## Mammatus (21 Out 2020 às 22:00)

Boa noite,

Infelizmente compromissos profissionais não permitiram acompanhar o dia de ontem como gostaria. Felizmente que não se verificaram as piores previsões relativamente ao vento para esta zona. Não consegui perceber onde passou o centro da depressão... li algures aqui no fórum que as condições mais agrestes no que toca a vento e precipitação se localizavam no flanco sudeste da depressão. De acordo com os relatos, os efeitos da depressão foram mais sentidos no Alentejo e Algarve, teria o centro da depressão entrado em Portugal pela zona de Lisboa?

Hoje o dia foi calmo, regime de aguaceiros fracos; céu tornou-se gradualmente pouco nublado a partir do meio da tarde.
Vento moderado com rajadas, enfraquecendo ao final da tarde.

Máxima de *23.0ºC*
Acumulado *1.78 mm* não dou ainda como fechado, pois, a avaliar pelo radar, existem aguaceiros nas redondezas.


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2020 às 22:05)

Sabugal e Covilhã com uns dos maiores totais acumulados no evento mostram que este foi um evento especialmente generoso para o Interior Centro e para o Sul:









Mais acumulados horários deste terceiro dia ainda afecto à passagem da Barbara:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2020 às 22:08)

*Aviso à Navegação*

Vamos dar por encerrado o seguimento especial referente à depressão Bárbara. Podemos voltar aos tópicos de seguimento habituais 

O tópico fica aberto para possíveis novos posts sobre dados, notícias, imagens, etc. que ainda venham a aparecer. Tirando isso, o seguimento meterológico volta ao sítio do costume.

Obrigado


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2020 às 23:00)

Ainda sobre os efeitos da chuva de ontem no Rio Caia:

Algumas quedas de árvores, mas felizmente o vento não foi tão agressivo como o previsto.

Acumulados totais destes 3 dias na zona:
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *178.7mm*
Portalegre: *161.6mm*
Netatmo: *78.7mm*
Elvas: *47mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo):* 40.4mm*


----------



## efcm (21 Out 2020 às 23:50)

Imagens de dia 20/10 no IP2 entre são manços e monte do trigo (Évora)

Fotos de Ana Luisa


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2020 às 05:25)

Dia 21, às 11:31 utc, satélite Terra numa passagem sobre Setúbal:





Dia 20, às 10:49 utc, como se estivéssemos no pólo norte ou na Antártida:





às 14:06 utc, satélite Aqua





às 13:53 utc, satélite Suomi, 'Barbara e mãe'





'Barbara e o primo afastado, Epsilon'


----------

